# halloween horror nights for next year (2014)



## BettyBoo29

Hii,

Me and DBF going on first ever trip to Orlando next year from the 16/09/2014 - 01/10/2014 - Does anyone know when HHN starts?

Would love to go! 

Thanks

Beth


----------



## Zim

I'd guess the weekend of 20th and 21st of September would be the first weekend. They seem to make it earlier and earlier now because it is so popular. But I think that's generally the weekend they've started it in the past.


----------



## Metro West

BettyBoo29 said:


> Me and DBF going on first ever trip to Orlando next year from the 16/09/2014 - 01/10/2014 - Does anyone know when HHN starts?


 My guess for HHN 24 opening weekend would be September 19 & 20, 2014.


----------



## AJ1983

Is it only held on weekends? We will be in Orlando for two weeks Oct 14-28,and had planned the 14th-16th at Universal, which is  Tuesday-Thursday, and my fiance really wants to attend HHN.


----------



## Metro West

AJ1983 said:


> Is it only held on weekends? We will be in Orlando for two weeks Oct 14-28,and had planned the 14th-16th at Universal, which is  Tuesday-Thursday, and my fiance really wants to attend HHN.


 HHN is held Sunday, Thursday, Friday and Saturday starting in late September and lasting throughout October. There are also two Wednesday nights in the middle of the month.


----------



## AdmiralTyler

AJ1983 said:


> Is it only held on weekends? We will be in Orlando for two weeks Oct 14-28,and had planned the 14th-16th at Universal, which is  Tuesday-Thursday, and my fiance really wants to attend HHN.



I believe HHN is open on Thursdays, Fridays, and some Wednesdays, but I believe it depends on what week you go. Once dates are released in a couple of months, then we'll know hen they are open. Hope that helped you a bit!


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

There is a Facebook page for Halloween Horror Nights 24 & it lists the projected dates for the event.

September: (Employee Preview) 17th, All Guests: 19th, 20th, 21st, 25th, 26th, 27th, 28th
October: 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th, 9th, 10th, 11th, 12th, 15th, 16th, 17th, 18th, 19th, 22nd, 23rd, 24th, 25th, 26th, 30th, 31st,
November: 1st


----------



## buzz2400

My son and I have finally decided that we are going to go next year.  We will have to put in our vacation time soon so I want to get some thoughts ahead of time.  We are planning four days at disney and two days for universal.  We really are going for the horror nights.  I plan on buying the rush for fear tickets (first 10 nights).  Second we are really big fans of walking dead and we enjoy slasher movies.  I think I want to go the first week of October and I just want to figure out how many nights it would take to do it all and maybe do walking dead twice.  I know that they might not have walking dead but I am just assuming that it will.  I am just trying to figure out when is the best time to go and how long (7 days v. longer).  Also would it be better to go last week of September instead of first week of October (lines shorter?).  Any advice would help.


----------



## Metro West

Going early in the event will definitely help with lines but with that said, you would need an Express pass to really see everything in one night. Keep in mind that Diagon Alley will be open that time next year and it's unknown what the crowds will be like. However, JK Rowling did not allow WWoHP to be open during HHN which is one of the reasons IOA is left out. It's anyone's guess if DA will be open during the event. If you really wanted to see everything and take your time, plan on visiting two nights. Maybe one with the EP and one without. EPs are expensive so keep that in mind as well.


----------



## macraven

_i would aim for october 3,4,5.
lower crowds would be thur/fri rather than saturday night (5th)


the first week of hhn is only fri/sat with a closing at midnight.
the next weekend has expanded days and hours.

by the 3rd wkend of hhn, oct 3-5, many kinks could be worked out for a smoother event for all.
ROF would cover the first 10 nights of hhn so this could work out for you early october.


i am crazy for walking dead comic books and tv show.
but, i am tired of walking dead for hhn.
it's been there the last two years and time for something new._


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> _
> i am crazy for walking dead comic books and tv show.
> but, i am tired of walking dead for hhn.
> it's been there the last two years and time for something new._



*I'm totally in love with the WD(Walking Dead-not Walt Disney I love Disney also) but,like you mac,I feel also it has ran its course 2 years in a row now-time for something new!!*


----------



## DanniDeer

Going on a weekday the first week of October is better than going a weekend at the end of September. 

And I've been told some pretty well-backed rumors that there may be a third, AND FINAL, WD house at HHN next year.


----------



## babesboo99

I love The Walking Dead comics as well as the show and the main reason we are going in Oct 25th-30th is for the Halloween horror nights and I know for sure we would love The Walking Dead theme .


----------



## babesboo99

My family  will be going on Oct 25th-30th of 2014. And I was thinking of getting an AP for the room rates etc. But my question is if I do ( get an annual pass ) and I get the preferred card can I buy my family the Halloween horror nights tickets with the discount since I have one night with my annual pass?


----------



## Metro West

babesboo99 said:


> My family  will be going on Oct 25th-30th of 2014. And I was thinking of getting an AP for the room rates etc. But my question is if I do ( get an annual pass ) and I get the preferred card can I buy my family the Halloween horror nights tickets with the discount since I have one night with my annual pass?


 Yes...you can purchase up to six tickets at the AP discount.

Merged the two threads.


----------



## babesboo99

Thank you.


----------



## soxyes

Hi there,

Sorry if this is a dumb question but I've been all over the universal site and can't find this..

Where can I find the 2014 dates for the HHNs?  We're planning a short trip in the fall.  My son would probably love it.  My daughter would not.  I was just wondering about the timing.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Metro West

soxyes said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Sorry if this is a dumb question but I've been all over the universal site and can't find this..
> 
> Where can I find the 2014 dates for the HHNs?  We're planning a short trip in the fall.  My son would probably love it.  My daughter would not.  I was just wondering about the timing.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 HHN dates follow previous years. It will start towards the end of September and then continue every Thursday-Sunday in October. There will be two Wednesday nights as well in mid-October.

What dates do you have in mind?


----------



## soxyes

Thanks alot.  We've been to WDW alot, but only to Universal once, and that was in the summer.

We had two thoughts.  Our initial plan was over Thanksgiving, but then realized that the kids had a 4 day weekend during Columbus day (so 10/11-10/14).

We're guessing that the Oct days will still be crowded, but not as bad as during Thanksgiving week.  (Does this sound right?)

It sounds then that they'd likely have HHN on 10/11.  I gather too that the park closes to everyone and then only those with special tickets get to stick around?

Thanks again for your insight!


----------



## Metro West

soxyes said:


> It sounds then that they'd likely have HHN on 10/11.  I gather too that the park closes to everyone and then only those with special tickets get to stick around?


 Universal will have HHN that night and since its a Saturday, it will be very crowded. The Studios closes at 5pm on nights when HHN is staged and you must have a valid HHN ticket for that night to stay in the park once the park is closed for day guests.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

hi! I was looking at hours the last week of this past October and saw most nights the park closes at 5pm. There  were a few for 8 pm. Are those later nights for the Halloween horror nights? Also is the Halloween night an extra fee, and if so what time do day park goers need to leave by? And finally....is there any rhyme to when they schedule the Halloween nights typically! Thanks


----------



## DOOM1001

a*lil*bit*goofy said:


> hi! I was looking at hours the last week of this past October and saw most nights the park closes at 5pm. There  were a few for 8 pm. Are those later nights for the Halloween horror nights? Also is the Halloween night an extra fee, and if so what time do day park goers need to leave by? And finally....is there any rhyme to when they schedule the Halloween nights typically! Thanks



Halloween Horror Nights is the premier Halloween event in the country.The nights you see Universal close at 5pm are the nights HHN is held.They basically clear out the park and transform the park with props and actors for the event.Those who were in the park and have tickets for HHN can stay in a specially designated area called Stay and Scream which is usually the street by Finnegan's.If you were at Islands of Adventure you can also hop over to Universal via a backstage area.This is a hard ticket event that is a separate ticket from the day,many dates sell out as the event is very popular.The event usually runs on non peak nights until 1am or midnight and on peak nights until 2am.The event usually starts around September 22-23 and days are usually Thursday thru Sunday with a few Wednesdays towards the end of the October.Fridays and Saturdays are considered the peak nights.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

So if we are avoiding the Halloween night, it sounds like planning for a Monday to be at Universal Studios would be a good thing?


----------



## Metro West

a*lil*bit*goofy said:


> So if we are avoiding the Halloween night, it sounds like planning for a Monday to be at Universal Studios would be a good thing?


 Yes...Halloween is not on Monday this year so the park will stay open later.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

Metro West said:


> Yes...Halloween is not on Monday this year so the park will stay open later.



I  meant the HalloweenNight party .  sounds like planning to go on a Monday would have us avoid the party goers  and other heavier crowds in the daytime. I am going the 22 to 31 of Oct. thinking the 27th may be the best day to plan to go to US.


----------



## Lovemy3babes

Thanks for this thread!  My non-Disney loving daughter (gasp) is really bugging me to go to this.  I know nothing so trying to learn as much as I can!


----------



## agavegirl1

Looks like my best opportunity will be Thursday, October 30th.


----------



## Buccaneer Bruce

I have gone 9 years in a row to HHN, I always go the middle weekend of October, which includes my flight in on Friday afternoon. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Metro West

Buccaneer Bruce said:


> I have gone 9 years in a row to HHN, I always go the middle weekend of October, which includes my flight in on Friday afternoon. I hope you enjoy it.


 I have a slight lead on you...2014 will be my 11th straight year.


----------



## mickeysmith

Lovemy3babes said:


> Thanks for this thread!  My non-Disney loving daughter (gasp) is really bugging me to go to this.  I know nothing so trying to learn as much as I can!


My soon-to-be 14 year old DD is dying to go, too.  Is that an okay age?


----------



## Buccaneer Bruce

Metro West said:


> I have a slight lead on you...2014 will be my 11th straight year.



That is awesome. I really do enjoy going to it. I also go to the local haunted houses here in Kansas City as well.


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> I have a slight lead on you...2014 will be my 11th straight year.



1999 and haven't missed a year yet


----------



## Metro West

mickeysmith said:


> My soon-to-be 14 year old DD is dying to go, too.  Is that an okay age?


 Yes but it depends on she can handle in your face scares, blood and guts, etc. Sometimes age isn't the only thing to consider.



macraven said:


> 1999 and haven't missed a year yet


 Show off!


----------



## schumigirl

mickeysmith said:


> My soon-to-be 14 year old DD is dying to go, too.  Is that an okay age?



Totally depends on the child.

It is not just the scares though, it is very adult themed too so it depends how comfortable you are with that.

My son was 13 first time we went and he wasn't phased at all with anything......he particularly liked the "blood cocktail girls"  but we have seen some uncomfortable scenes with younger kids around the parks.

I do wish they had an age limit on it, as every year we see kids in strollers and toddlers and it always ends in tears when they are that young.

But at 14 you know your daughter best


----------



## babesboo99

This will be our first time going to HHN it will be me, my husband, 7 yr old twins and my eldest daughter and her BF.  We always wanted to go and this year we get the chance, we just hope there will be a walking dead theme and resident evil theme since we loves those.  We are staying at the HRH from Oct 25th- 30th then on to Disney. Any advice or input on how it will be at that time.


----------



## babesboo99

Hello , my family and I will be staying on sight at the HRH for the first time this Oct from the 25th -30th and I was wondering just for an idea of what I will be spending how much were  the HHN tickets in 2013?  And are there regular tickets, fast pass and or VIP tickets? Just wondering what the difference is  between the tickets and what the prices are so I know what I will spend in the next few months.


----------



## Metro West

babesboo99 said:


> Hello , my family and I will be staying on sight at the HRH for the first time this Oct from the 25th -30th and I was wondering just for an idea of what I will be spending how much were  the HHN tickets in 2013?  And are there regular tickets, fast pass and or VIP tickets? Just wondering what the difference is  between the tickets and what the prices are so I know what I will spend in the next few months.


 There's no way of knowing what ticket prices will be for HHN 2014. You can figure there will be an increase over 2013 but no one knows by how much. I can give you the passholder prices from this past year but I don't remember the general public prices.

Single admission for one night ranged from $38.99 to $69.99 plus tax...depending on the night of the week.

Frequent Fear Pass (good for every off-peak night which is Sunday and Thursday was $70.99 plus tax.

Frequent Fear Plus (which adds Fridays) was $85.99 plus tax.

Rush of Fear Pass (good for the first ten nights) was about $70.00 plus tax.

Express Passes were very expensive last year. They ran anywhere from $35.99 to close to $90.00 plus tax.

Onsite hotel guests do NOT receive unlimited Express to HHN since its a hard ticket event. Onsite guests DO receive early admission at 5pm but that's it.

Having an annual pass (Preferred or Premier) really saves money for HHN tickets. There is no other discount available except for FL resident which has to be used by residents only. 

More information will be available in the summer. 

One other thing...seven is a little young for HHN so consider carefully before spending money on the tickets. HHN is nothing like Disney's Halloween party. Its blood and guts and in your face scares. If your twins can handle it, fine...but if not you will have spent a lot of money for nothing.


----------



## Buccaneer Bruce

macraven said:


> 1999 and haven't missed a year yet



Show off!!


----------



## babesboo99

We have thought about it with the twins and they do not get scared at all at anything we have watched so I assume they will be okay for this event. We can at least try and if it doesn't work out then we will have to go I am not worried about he money .. and thank you for the prices I was getting a AP for discounts and such so this will help with buying tickets for my family at least now I have a ballpark of what the prices will be.


----------



## Metro West

babesboo99 said:


> We have thought about it with the twins and they do not get scared at all at anything we have watched so I assume they will be okay for this event. We can at least try and if it doesn't work out then we will have to go I am not worried about he money .. and thank you for the prices I was getting a AP for discounts and such so this will help with buying tickets for my family at least now I have a ballpark of what the prices will be.


----------



## jarrdisney

babesboo99 said:


> We have thought about it with the twins and they do not get scared at all at anything we have watched so I assume they will be okay for this event. We can at least try and if it doesn't work out then we will have to go I am not worried about he money .. and thank you for the prices I was getting a AP for discounts and such so this will help with buying tickets for my family at least now I have a ballpark of what the prices will be.



I would be more concerned with drunk people cursing/etc, than the scary part, especially for young kids. Hell, the two shows they have let you know ahead of time, that if you're easily offended then it might be best to leave. Women are half naked and there are many sexual innuendos. If the WHOLE event would be a movie, it'd be R rated as far as I'm concerned, but that's more because of the guests (which you can't avoid) than anyone else.


----------



## macraven

jarrdisney said:


> I would be more concerned with drunk people cursing/etc, than the scary part, especially for young kids. Hell, the two shows they have let you know ahead of time, that if you're easily offended then it might be best to leave. Women are half naked and there are many sexual innuendos. If the WHOLE event would be a movie, it'd be R rated as far as I'm concerned, but that's more because of the guests (which you can't avoid) than anyone else.



_the person stated they were going oct 25-30, which probably will be crowded starting with that saturday night.

i like to attend hhn starting with the week for the columbus day weekend.
it has its crowds too.

that time period is similar to the ones the babesboo plans to go with the 7 y/o's.

have to agree with what *jarrdisney* posted.
you'll hear the F word said a lot, or yelled a lot, females with limited clothing that are guests, beer/booze stands all over the park, intoxicated guests..........R rated situation for some nights.

the children might not be scared of the scareactors, shows or houses but they will see many park guests in a party mode.



_


----------



## mickeysmith

We'll be down there around Oct. 4-10, planning to stay at HRH.  I just cancelled my Disney trip so we could do everything over at Universal.  I have used the Express Pass every time we have visited, but was wondering what you get in with the Express Pass at HHN.  Is there a list I might look at?  I know my DD and DH are so excited.  Now with just Universal on our list, I can do a whole lot more and may buy the passes for them!!  My other DD and I will stick around City Walk for a girls' night, or head over to Mickey's party - yep - that's more my scare speed!


----------



## macraven

mickeysmith said:


> We'll be down there around Oct. 4-10, planning to stay at HRH.  I just cancelled my Disney trip so we could do everything over at Universal.  I have used the Express Pass every time we have visited, but was wondering what you get in with the Express Pass at HHN.  Is there a list I might look at?  I know my DD and DH are so excited.  Now with just Universal on our list, I can do a whole lot more and may buy the passes for them!!  My other DD and I will stick around City Walk for a girls' night, or head over to Mickey's party - yep - that's more my scare speed!



_if you buy the EP for HHN, you will be allowed to use the ep line once per house and the limited rides.

in the past years the ep was allowed for the first show (bill and teds) of the night._


----------



## mickeysmith

Are the lines typically long?  Do fun things happen in the line that you could miss out on?  Not that lines are fun, but sometimes the queues are really cool!


----------



## Metro West

mickeysmith said:


> Are the lines typically long?  Do fun things happen in the line that you could miss out on?  Not that lines are fun, but sometimes the queues are really cool!


 Are the lines long for the houses at HHN? Yes indeed...they reach two hours on the busiest nights. All the queues are different...sometimes they show a video on a neighboring building...sometimes not. Normally it's just a lot of people standing in a line. If you are only going one night you should consider investing in an EP for that night.


----------



## macraven

_i bought the express pass for the season which covered the non peak nights last year.

i met up with friends that did not have the ep but spent the time in the regular house lines to visit with them.

on *thursday* october *10th*, we had a *65* minute wait for a house.
this is a non peak night and was not unheard of.

got in the line at 8ish when the sign stated a 45 minute wait.
time waits had increased after we entered the line.
we weren't aware of that change at the time.


if you only have one night to spend at hhn, the ep is a way to get as many houses done as possible.
if you go a few nights, you can break it up by using the regular lines and  hit the different houses and shows during your visits. 

you can drink in the wait lines.
if the TM's see you smoking in the lines, they will ask you to put it out.

the only thing to see in most of the wait lines are other people.

on Friday the 11th, did see wait lines well over 2 hours for certain houses._


----------



## mickeysmith

Good to know!  Express pass it is for us.  This is probably a one time deal for my DD since my DH doesn't go on our yearly Orlando trips - only every 2 or 3 years.


----------



## JillyBean1899

I went this year towards the middle of October, and I managed to do all of the houses in one night, and the Werewolf one twice.  But, (and this is *VERY* important), you *HAVE* to make sure you are in USF before they close the gates for the day guests.  You will be held in the street in front of the Blues Brothers show (near the entrance to Mummy), and once the park sweep has gone by, they will walk everyone over to one of the houses in the soundstage area so you can go through it before the park "officially" opens to the rest of the HHN guests.  I stayed until 1AM, and while I ran into some friends that still worked there and they let me in the FastPass line for 2 of the houses, I would have been able to see all of them by 2AM when the park closed.  The longest line we waited in was 40 min, and this was on a Friday night.

Oh, and plan on seeing the Bill and Ted show.  Seriously.  I told everyone in my school group over and over "don't miss this show", and half the group did, and were royally upset when those of us that did see it were talking about it in the van on the way home.


----------



## karnold

Do both parks close early for the parties or IA stay open while the party takes place at US?


----------



## Metro West

karnold said:


> Do both parks close early for the parties or IA stay open while the party takes place at US?


 HHN is staged at the Studios so that's the only park which will close early at 5pm...IOA will stay open until 7pm.


----------



## mickeysmith

How much have tickets been in the past?  The express pass?  Has anyone ever done the VIP pkg?  Thanks for all of the advice!


----------



## macraven

mickeysmith said:


> How much have tickets been in the past?  The express pass?  Has anyone ever done the VIP pkg?  Thanks for all of the advice!



_in the past, you could buy a park admission pass that is valid for the first ten nights of hhn.
or, a pass that covers all non peak nights
or buy the hhn tickets per date.


for me, the express passes cost more than the hhn tixs.
the premier and preferred ap allows for great hhn tix discounts.


no discounts on the express pass for hhn.


pull up some of last years hhn threads to see some of the ticket prices.


which vip package are you thinking about?_


----------



## mickeysmith

I wasn't sure on the VIP pkg.  I saw it had a buffet and knew my DH loves to eat!  I did look at the EP last night.  I think it was around $120+  (w/ ticket) if I read it right.  I am pretty sure I will spring for that.  This is our only vacation this year and probably my DD's only shot at HHN, since DH doesn't do our Orlando trip every year with us.


----------



## Janed

We will be at HHN on Sunday, October 26.  Any guess as to how crowded it will be?  A friend encouraged us to go on a Sunday for smaller crowds.  

I am also interested to know the 'type' of houses there are.  Being claustrophobic, I would any attractions that put visitors in dark, confined spaces.  One of our local houses consists of a pitch black corridor with many turns.  It isn't really the corridor that got to me, it was the fact that people in front of me stopped from time to time.  Since there were people behind me I couldn't move either forward or back.  As long as we kept moving at a reasonable pace I was OK.  

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

_sunday still has crowds for hhn.

from what you describe of avoiding certain houses you have locally, it sounds like many of the houses at hhn in the past.


none of us know the theme or houses for 2014 at this point.
but the regulars do know the "congo line" while going through the houses, will still be there._


----------



## Planogirl

Janed said:


> We will be at HHN on Sunday, October 26.  Any guess as to how crowded it will be?  A friend encouraged us to go on a Sunday for smaller crowds.
> 
> I am also interested to know the 'type' of houses there are.  Being claustrophobic, I would any attractions that put visitors in dark, confined spaces.  One of our local houses consists of a pitch black corridor with many turns.  It isn't really the corridor that got to me, it was the fact that people in front of me stopped from time to time.  Since there were people behind me I couldn't move either forward or back.  As long as we kept moving at a reasonable pace I was OK.
> 
> Thanks!


We've gone to local houses many times too and I also have trouble with tight spaces. I wondered about the HHN houses but they weren't too bad year before last. I found that they usually worked to keep people moving which I find helpful too plus there weren't too many dark hallways. I don't know if that year was typical or not though.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _i bought the express pass for the season which covered the non peak nights last year.
> 
> i met up with friends that did not have the ep but spent the time in the regular house lines to visit with them.
> 
> on *thursday* october *10th*, we had a *65* minute wait for a house.
> this is a non peak night and was not unheard of.
> 
> got in the line at 8ish when the sign stated a 45 minute wait.
> time waits had increased after we entered the line.
> we weren't aware of that change at the time.
> 
> 
> if you only have one night to spend at hhn, the ep is a way to get as many houses done as possible.
> if you go a few nights, you can break it up by using the regular lines and hit the different houses and shows during your visits.
> 
> you can drink in the wait lines.
> if the TM's see you smoking in the lines, they will ask you to put it out.
> 
> *the only thing to see in most of the wait lines are other people*.
> 
> on Friday the 11th, did see wait lines well over 2 hours for certain houses._



stoopid cheap friends

 if you are really lucky when waiting in line you can have a drunk fall on you, then spend a few minutes watching them flop around until carted away.

 OT - did anybody else get the HHN survey in last week or so re HHN tix price offerings.  Can't remember the specifics but options mentioned were somewhat different than the last go-around.  Didn't see anything new and exciting mentioned for dates around Columbus day though.  Have a feeling it's so well attended (as evidenced by the crazy long stand by lines vs prior years) discounts will be far and few for that time period.


----------



## schumigirl

Yep I got a survey about ticket prices and which option I would choose out of several options.

There were a lot of options


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> stoopid cheap friends
> 
> if you are really lucky when waiting in line you can have a drunk fall on you, then spend a few minutes watching them flop around until carted away.




_yea but you and Mr Keisha were a lot of fun to spend the time with during the line waits.

i'm penciling you in on my calendar for that thursday again.........

watching that drunk lady who rammed youse was fun...
not the ramming you but how she bounced to the other lines around us with her landing on the grass.
i was surprised she didn't lose her entire cup of beer...

_


----------



## damo

You guys sound like you have so much fun.  I'm going to get a chance to finally try it out in September.


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> You guys sound like you have so much fun.  I'm going to get a chance to finally try it out in September.



_schucks........
i won't be there in september as i booked already for october.


but, you'll be able to hook up with schumi as she will be there and doing hhn in september.

i need to call youse guys when you are at hhn and listen to how you handle the houses.
hopefully carole won't drop her phone while in the house...

_


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> _schucks........
> i won't be there in september as i booked already for october.
> 
> 
> but, you'll be able to hook up with schumi as she will be there and doing hhn in september.
> 
> i need to call youse guys when you are at hhn and listen to how you handle the houses.
> hopefully carole won't drop her phone while in the house...
> 
> _



My daughter says she won't do it but my son in law, my niece and her husband and my son and his girlfriend will all do it.  Should be a blast.

My daughter will stay at the hotel and take care of the kiddos.


----------



## schumigirl

damo said:


> My daughter says she won't do it but my son in law, my niece and her husband and my son and his girlfriend will all do it.  Should be a blast.
> 
> My daughter will stay at the hotel and take care of the kiddos.



Oh I hope we're there the same night at some point..... Be nice to say hello to you in real life


----------



## damo

schumigirl said:


> Oh I hope we're there the same night at some point..... Be nice to say hello to you in real life



Our plan is the weekend of the 26th.  When are you there?


----------



## Metro West

I of course will be there opening weekend again this year.


----------



## mischief32

Me and my husband are planning on going 9/25-28.  I have booked our flights but no room yet since I am waiting for ap rates.  I know things could fill up fast with Daigon Alley opening this summer so I will keep and I on the rooms and book rack if I need to.


----------



## Metro West

mischief32 said:


> Me and my husband are planning on going 9/25-28.  I have booked our flights but no room yet since I am waiting for ap rates.  I know things could fill up fast with Daigon Alley opening this summer so I will keep and I on the rooms and book rack if I need to.


 There will be the HHN hotel packages called "Gory Getaways" so keep your eyes on those as well.


----------



## schumigirl

damo said:


> Our plan is the weekend of the 26th.  When are you there?



Aww.....we leave on the 27th, so no plans to do HHN on the 26th either. 

I always seem to miss peeps by a day or so 



Metro West said:


> I of course will be there opening weekend again this year.



 

Well.......that's the plan.........unless it's a zombie fest again......then we will be giving it a miss........hope that doesn't happen though, don't want to miss it.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _yea but you and Mr Keisha were a lot of fun to spend the time with during the line waits.
> 
> i'm penciling you in on my calendar for that thursday again.........
> 
> watching that drunk lady who rammed youse was fun...
> not the ramming you but how she bounced to the other lines around us with her landing on the grass.
> i was surprised she didn't lose her entire cup of beer...
> 
> _



 she was a pro



damo said:


> You guys sound like you have so much fun. I'm going to get a chance to finally try it out in September.



woohoo


----------



## BettyBoo29

Where can I buy my tickets for HHN? And how far I'm advance?


----------



## Metro West

BettyBoo29 said:


> Where can I buy my tickets for HHN? And how far I'm advance?


 Tickets won't be available until this summer. They usually start selling them in late July or early August.


----------



## BettyBoo29

Thankyou. 

I will keep my eye out, do you buy them direct from Disney or can you buy then from other ticket holders such as orlando tickets?

We was sat watching the YouTube videos on it the other night and it looks soo good!


----------



## Metro West

BettyBoo29 said:


> I will keep my eye out, do you buy them direct from Disney or can you buy then from other ticket holders such as orlando tickets?


 You can't buy HHN tickets from Disney...that would be a joke...but you can buy them direct from Universal and places like Undercover Tourist.


----------



## BettyBoo29

Sorry I meant universal


----------



## schumigirl

BettyBoo29 said:


> Sorry I meant universal



BettyBoo........I always buy mine direct from the Universal site, but lots of places that sell UK tickets will offer HHN tickets too. 

Attraction Tickets Direct are good. We always buy our 14 day 2 park ticket from them.....very reliable and will price match if you find them cheaper anywhere else


----------



## jenny-pooh

We will be going to Orlando October 10-19 and doing a split stay with WDW. I am booked at RPR for Oct 16-19. I was hoping to do HHN on the Thursday (16). I am now second guessing this decision (hell week???) and wondering if I should stay at RPR at the beginning of my stay Oct 10-13 (Columbus day weekend??). That might mean going to HHN on a Saturday (11) or Sunday (12) night before Columbus day.
I thought about doing the switch mid-week and then going back but that seems like too much of a hassle.

Which dates do you think would be best for HHN (and of course the Diagon Alley experience) during this time? We plan to spend 2 full days at the park and one evening for HHN.

Thank you!


----------



## macraven

jenny-pooh said:


> We will be going to Orlando October 10-19 and doing a split stay with WDW. I am booked at RPR for Oct 16-19. I was hoping to do HHN on the Thursday (16). I am now second guessing this decision (hell week???) and wondering if I should stay at RPR at the beginning of my stay Oct 10-13 (Columbus day weekend??). That might mean going to HHN on a Saturday (11) or Sunday (12) night before Columbus day.
> I thought about doing the switch mid-week and then going back but that seems like too much of a hassle.
> 
> Which dates do you think would be best for HHN (and of course the Diagon Alley experience) during this time? We plan to spend 2 full days at the park and one evening for HHN.
> 
> Thank you!


_i prefer the columbus day weekend and have been going in that time period for years.
it's just my personal choice of the season.

saturday, oct 11th, will be crowded and hhn tickets will cost more.
friday and sunday would be better.

sunday and thursday tickets would be the cheapest if the same pattern follows for this year.

if you don't want to go through the hassle of switching dates, stay with the one you have and do hhn on that thursday.

since you are staying onsite, you won't have the long waits for rides/shows on any of the dates you choose to do the parks.

during hell week, those off from school will not be staying on site.
take advantage of the perk for using the express lines during the day.

you could always buy the express pass for hhn in order to get through all of the houses since you are doing one night of that only.


since diagon alley isn't open yet, i have no idea what to tell you about that except try to do the parks on the thursday/friday rather than the weekend.

there are many that will come on the weekend and do the parks all day and then stay for hhn.
more peeps in the parks.

_


----------



## jenny-pooh

Thanks Macraven, I think I will switch my dates and purchase the express pass for HHN.


----------



## Metro West

I'm curious to see if Diagon Alley will be open for HHN...WWoHP is not so I wonder if that will carry over.


----------



## MidnightParade

So quick question. Is HHN only in the Studios now? Back when I went in 2004 it was all IOA. We'll be there in October but don't plan on attending, currently, so wondering if IOA will be open late/normal time still. 

Appreciate it! Thank you!


----------



## macraven

MidnightParade said:


> So quick question. Is HHN only in the Studios now? Back when I went in 2004 it was all IOA. We'll be there in October but don't plan on attending, currently, so wondering if IOA will be open late/normal time still.
> 
> Appreciate it! Thank you!



_ioa could close at normal time, probably 7 pm.
nothing will be known until later this year.

hhn in the studios.
only twice was hhn at IOA.
and that second year it was split between the two parks._


----------



## Metro West

2004 was split between the two parks...that was my first year. 2005 was mainly in IOA but had a few soundstages open at the Studios.


----------



## MidnightParade

macraven said:


> _ioa could close at normal time, probably 7 pm.
> nothing will be known until later this year.
> 
> hhn in the studios.
> only twice was hhn at IOA.
> and that second year it was split between the two parks._



Great thanks! Just planning in my head if studios close early for HHN we can still bum around IOA and catch anything we missed. Guess we will wait and see!

In 2004 I was doing the International Program at Disney so we got a Horror season pass for HHN. It was incredible, loved it! Scared the hell out of me. Not sure if I can handle it anymore, the screaming and pure terror take a lot out of a person.


----------



## MidnightParade

Metro West said:


> 2004 was split between the two parks...that was my first year. 2005 was mainly in IOA but had a few soundstages open at the Studios.



Oooh yeah! Remember seeing the parade in the studios area. Gets confusing as we entered in IOA but they had opened up a few gates to connect the parks. Probably a scare zone connecting them. Good times!


----------



## AJ1983

Metro West said:


> Tickets won't be available until this summer. They usually start selling them in late July or early August.



Hopefully its late July! WOuld love to have them to give to DFi for his b-day in August. Guess I could always print the receipt and put that in a card, even if I can't have the tickets in hand.


----------



## Metro West

MidnightParade said:


> Oooh yeah! Remember seeing the parade in the studios area. Gets confusing as we entered in IOA but they had opened up a few gates to connect the parks. Probably a scare zone connecting them. Good times!


 Indeed...HHN was much better back then...IMO.

In 2004...Field of Screams connected the two parks through Seuss Landing and Fright Yard was the scarezone that led to the connecting walkway into The Lost Continent.


----------



## jenny-pooh

Keep changing my mind. Are the dates really that different? Staying onsite at RPR. 

Best dates for US/IOA and HHN?

Oct 10-13. HHN on Satuday 11 *OR* Sunday 12?
October 15-16 HHN on Wednesday 15
October 16-19 HHN  on Thursday 16. 

October 15-16 would be double booked at POR. Would try to get there early on the 15th. Check out next morning and go to parks all day.

Thanks from OBSESSIVE planner.


----------



## knightje

jenny-pooh said:


> Keep changing my mind. Are the dates really that different? Staying onsite at RPR.
> 
> Best dates for US/IOA and HHN?
> 
> Oct 10-13. HHN on Satuday 11 *OR* Sunday 12?
> October 15-16 HHN on Wednesday 15
> October 16-19 HHN  on Thursday 16.
> 
> October 15-16 would be double booked at POR. Would try to get there early on the 15th. Check out next morning and go to parks all day.
> 
> Thanks from OBSESSIVE planner.


The Dates are really that different! Wednesdays are always the least busy at HHN.  My own personal experience of doing both parks each year for over ten years is that comparatively, Disney gets less busy while Universal gets more busy as the month of October progresses (excluding Mickey's Not So Scary Party).  And I don't care how empty the park is, Expresses Passes are a must.  Worst case scenario is you get to do the houses multiple times using and not using your pass.  Again, personal preference, I will never suggest doing a Saturday in October... EVER.  Even with Express, the crowds then are just too rowdy.  Recently, crowds have gotten more busy on Sundays than Thursdays, so I'd also take that into account.  ...However, there are no guarantees and who knows how Diagon Alley will change things.  Bottom line--Get Express Passes and avoid Fridays and Saturdays. Given your dates (and double booking?), your last option seems best.


----------



## Lovemy3babes

I asked on the transportation thread but received no response. Any idea how late the Mears shuttle runs from US back to Disney? We're looking at going to one of the HHN in October.


----------



## jenny-pooh

knightje said:


> The Dates are really that different! Wednesdays are always the least busy at HHN.  My own personal experience of doing both parks each year for over ten years is that comparatively, Disney gets less busy while Universal gets more busy as the month of October progresses (excluding Mickey's Not So Scary Party).  And I don't care how empty the park is, Expresses Passes are a must.  Worst case scenario is you get to do the houses multiple times using and not using your pass.  Again, personal preference, I will never suggest doing a Saturday in October... EVER.  Even with Express, the crowds then are just too rowdy.  Recently, crowds have gotten more busy on Sundays than Thursdays, so I'd also take that into account.  ...However, there are no guarantees and who knows how Diagon Alley will change things.  Bottom line--Get Express Passes and avoid Fridays and Saturdays. Given your dates (and double booking?), your last option seems best.



Thanks that's what I thought-and rethought. LOL Definitely going to have the express pass!


----------



## jenny-pooh

Lovemy3babes said:


> I asked on the transportation thread but received no response. Any idea how late the Mears shuttle runs from US back to Disney? We're looking at going to one of the HHN in October.



I used Mears back to Disney for our HHN adventure in 2011. I am almost certain that it was near 1:00 when we left but I am not sure how much later it goes than that.


----------



## Lovemy3babes

jenny-pooh said:


> I used Mears back to Disney for our HHN adventure in 2011. I am almost certain that it was near 1:00 when we left but I am not sure how much later it goes than that.



Thank you!


----------



## Jec4289

jenny-pooh said:


> I used Mears back to Disney for our HHN adventure in 2011. I am almost certain that it was near 1:00 when we left but I am not sure how much later it goes than that.


 I called mears about a week ago and I know the last shuttle from WDW to URO is 10:50 do not know opposite direction


----------



## bookbunny

How does this work? I really just want to only attend the Horror night. Do I need to purchase the Universal ticket along with the Horror Night ticket? I have never been to this event and always wanted to go. Can anyone tell me.


----------



## JillyBean1899

bookbunny said:


> How does this work? I really just want to only attend the Horror night. Do I need to purchase the Universal ticket along with the Horror Night ticket? I have never been to this event and always wanted to go. Can anyone tell me.



You can purchase just an HHN ticket, you just can't enter the park until it opens for HHN (which I believe is 7PM).  If you're already in USF when the park closes to "day only" guests, you get funneled into the area where the Blues Brothers show is, and when the park is cleared you get escorted over to the soundstages for early access to at least one haunted house.


----------



## Metro West

bookbunny said:


> How does this work? I really just want to only attend the Horror night. Do I need to purchase the Universal ticket along with the Horror Night ticket? I have never been to this event and always wanted to go. Can anyone tell me.


 HHN tickets are separate from theme park tickets but you are better off buying the HHN ticket at the Stay & Scream discount. You would have to purchase the theme park tickets first and then the HHN ticket to get the discount...they do not have to be purchased together. If you are a FL resident or passholder, you can purchase HHN tickets at a discount...but that's about the only way to do so...except for the S & S discount.


----------



## BYC

When, historically, do they announce the dates? Thank you!


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

August will be the start of the reveal for Halloween Horror Nights.


----------



## BYC

Thank you! Is there somewhere I can see how they did it last year, so I can take an educated guess as to what day I should plan for that? I will be getting my Disney itinerary together, so I can make ADR's, and which-park-which-day plans. Would like to have a good guess for what day we might do Halloween Horror. Thank you!


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

This is just speculation but based upon last years event, these are the potential dates for HHN 24

September: (Employee Preview) 17th, All Guests: 19th, 20th, 21st, 25th, 26th, 27th, 28th
October: 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th, 9th, 10th, 11th, 12th, 15th, 16th, 17th, 18th, 19th, 22nd, 23rd, 24th, 25th, 26th, 30th, 31st,
November: 1st

Last years dates were

September: 20, 21, 26, 27, 28 & 29
October:  3, 4, 5, 6, 10, 11, 12, 13, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27 & 31
November: 1 & 2

I went the first 6 nights of the event last year, if you have any questions just let me know.


----------



## mickeysmith

Jumping in on the conversation (love posts about HHN!) . . . .  Looking at Sunday, Oct. 5th.  Are the crowds pretty manageable on a Sunday early in the month?  TIA!


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

Crowds really can be hit or miss, I did a Friday night at the beginning of the event last year that we hit Walking Dead, La Llorona, Afterlife, Havoc, An American Werewolf In London & Resident Evil in 2 hours. And that wasn't rushing, it was just a slow "peak" night. It may depend on the houses for the year what the crowd does.


----------



## Metro West

Since we are already getting questions about HHN, I'm going to stick this thread so we can keep all the information in one place.


----------



## BYC

PDJPrinceCharming said:


> This is just speculation but based upon last years event, these are the potential dates for HHN 24
> 
> September: (Employee Preview) 17th, All Guests: 19th, 20th, 21st, 25th, 26th, 27th, 28th
> October: 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th, 9th, 10th, 11th, 12th, 15th, 16th, 17th, 18th, 19th, 22nd, 23rd, 24th, 25th, 26th, 30th, 31st,
> November: 1st
> 
> Last years dates were
> 
> September: 20, 21, 26, 27, 28 & 29
> October:  3, 4, 5, 6, 10, 11, 12, 13, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27 & 31
> November: 1 & 2
> 
> I went the first 6 nights of the event last year, if you have any questions just let me know.




Thank you! This is perfect! Here is what I am trying to figure out. There will be 3 young adults going. We only have one day to spare for them to go to Universal and/or IOA. What I am trying to figure out is what kind of ticket to buy. They want to ride several rides at IOA. If they got a one day-one park ticket for IOA, and also a Horror night ticket for Universal...is that doable? What time does the party start and end? What time do they let you in? Are all rides open (are any rides open??) As you can see, I don't know too much about it. Thank you!


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

BYC said:


> Thank you! This is perfect! Here is what I am trying to figure out. There will be 3 young adults going. We only have one day to spare for them to go to Universal and/or IOA. What I am trying to figure out is what kind of ticket to buy. They want to ride several rides at IOA. If they got a one day-one park ticket for IOA, and also a Horror night ticket for Universal...is that doable? What time does the party start and end? What time do they let you in? Are all rides open (are any rides open??) As you can see, I don't know too much about it. Thank you!



I would do a Stay & Scream ticket in addition to your park admission to IOA since it doesn't sound like they want to go to the Studios side, that said though they'll miss opportunities to see Diagon Alley & ride Escape From Gringotts. 

Party hours are usually 6:30-Midnight for early in the event but it can go to 1 or 2 am on some peak nights. If you have the Stay & Scream, you can wait in a holding area(Finnegan's or Kidzone) & they let you in a little earlier to experience a house or two before most of the people have entered. 

Not all rides are open. The Mummy, Transformers, Kang & Kodos, Rip Ride Rockit, Men in Black, The Simpsons & Despicable Me were open last year. It remains to be seen if Escape From Gringotts will be open or if they will close off Diagon Alley all together for the event.


----------



## BYC

PDJPrinceCharming said:


> I would do a Stay & Scream ticket in addition to your park admission to IOA since it doesn't sound like they want to go to the Studios side, that said though they'll miss opportunities to see Diagon Alley & ride Escape From Gringotts.
> 
> Party hours are usually 6:30-Midnight for early in the event but it can go to 1 or 2 am on some peak nights. If you have the Stay & Scream, you can wait in a holding area(Finnegan's or Kidzone) & they let you in a little earlier to experience a house or two before most of the people have entered.
> 
> Not all rides are open. The Mummy, Transformers, Kang & Kodos, Rip Ride Rockit, Men in Black, The Simpsons & Despicable Me were open last year. It remains to be seen if Escape From Gringotts will be open or if they will close off Diagon Alley all together for the event.




OK...so that I am sure I get this straight-----We buy a one day-one park ticket (for IOA). They spend the day there. Then...they have a Stay and Scream ticket. They walk over to Universal, and enter there. Is there actually time to ride rides during HHN, or are you too busy with the houses?? Sorry if I am asking stupid questions. But, no matter how I see it, it's an expensive endeavor! Don't want to purchase anything I don't need!


----------



## Mikkimús

I will be in Orlando from the 12th to the 23rd of September. 
Myself, boyfriend and my brother really want to go to HHN it would be our first time 
We(and by that I mean I) were planning on the 18-20th staying at HRH, hopefully attending HHN on the 19th, crossing fingers that it has started.

As at this moment their are just speculation on the dates but we will stay optimistic 

and yes I might be planning 6 months in advance but would you recommend the express pass?


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

BYC said:


> OK...so that I am sure I get this straight-----We buy a one day-one park ticket (for IOA). They spend the day there. Then...they have a Stay and Scream ticket. They walk over to Universal, and enter there. Is there actually time to ride rides during HHN, or are you too busy with the houses?? Sorry if I am asking stupid questions. But, no matter how I see it, it's an expensive endeavor! Don't want to purchase anything I don't need!



You can ride rides during HHN, I did a few times but it was only because I had the times. With the lines, sometimes you don't have times to do all the houses, see the scarezones or watch the shows much less take time for a ride. It is a way to be able to ride the rides at the Studios since you only got a one park ticket.


----------



## Metro West

BYC said:


> OK...so that I am sure I get this straight-----We buy a one day-one park ticket (for IOA). They spend the day there. Then...they have a Stay and Scream ticket. They walk over to Universal, and enter there. Is there actually time to ride rides during HHN, or are you too busy with the houses?? Sorry if I am asking stupid questions. But, no matter how I see it, it's an expensive endeavor! Don't want to purchase anything I don't need!


 There is no S & S ticket...only HHN tickets. Stay & Scream is the discount you receive when you purchase your HHN ticket after you've purchased the theme park ticket. But...yes...you would use the HHN ticket to gain admission to the Studios once the park is opened to the general public...usually around 6:30pm. If you are only going for one night, don't do the rides...those are open during the day. Stick to doing the houses and shows since those are only around during the event. 

Here's something that might help them. In years past there has been a crossover from IOA into the Studios for S & S folks who hold HHN tickets but are already inside the park. Normally you would have to be inside the Studios park before closing to stay but there has been an area at IOA (Suess Landing) too. I haven't used that entrance in many years so I don't know if that's still an option. The advantage is they would get into the event a little earlier than the general public and would have access to several houses before the main gates are open. Otherwise they will have to wait outside the main Studio gates in a mob of people which can take quite a while to wade through. If there is going to be an IOA crossover this year, we won't know until right before the event starts so you won't be able to plan for it.


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

Mikkimús;50852719 said:
			
		

> I will be in Orlando from the 12th to the 23rd of September.
> Myself, boyfriend and my brother really want to go to HHN it would be our first time
> We(and by that I mean I) were planning on the 18-20th staying at HRH, hopefully attending HHN on the 19th, crossing fingers that it has started.
> 
> As at this moment their are just speculation on the dates but we will stay optimistic
> 
> and yes I might be planning 6 months in advance but would you recommend the express pass?



All signs point to its opening night being the 19th, it's my first day down as well. I didn't do express due to its price as I already had a Rush of Fear pass & took two Unmasking the Horror Tours(both of which I recommend highly) but express is a guarantee for one time through every house & it works also for one ride of all of the rides during the event as well so if you would go a peak night, it might be sometime to look into. Given that the 19th is the first day, it won't be as busy as you'd expect. Weather depends on it as well but the diehards will be out regardless with all their rain protection.


----------



## schumigirl

Mikkimús;50852719 said:
			
		

> I will be in Orlando from the 12th to the 23rd of September.
> Myself, boyfriend and my brother really want to go to HHN it would be our first time
> We(and by that I mean I) were planning on the 18-20th staying at HRH, hopefully attending HHN on the 19th, crossing fingers that it has started.
> 
> As at this moment their are just speculation on the dates but we will stay optimistic
> 
> and yes I might be planning 6 months in advance but would you recommend the express pass?



We 'll be there.............we are staying at RPR from 9th till 27th September.............will be at HHN providing it's not all zombie themed again ..........we'll have to say hi  I won't recognise you unless you look like your avatar though 

And yes to express pass


----------



## BYC

Thanks so much for all the info!!


----------



## Kathy427

Hello.

I want to plan another trip to Universal in Fl. This will be our third time going and I'm sure I really missed alot of the park details because we try to take more advantage of the fast passes. We stay at an on-site location so we can get the fast passes included. Is this the better option of us?or stay at an offsite and get 3 fast passes?  I really want to wait until Gringotts in open in IOA.,to do both, but my daughter is 10 now and wants to go sooner and she likes watching The Walking Dead. She wants to go for her birthday around the end of September.
When does HHN start and when does it end? How much is it to go per person?
How many rides are available? How frightning is it really for a young child? Thanks for any suggustions.


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

Kathy427 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I want to plan another trip to Universal in Fl. This will be our third time going and I'm sure I really missed alot of the park details because we try to take more advantage of the fast passes. We stay at an on-site location so we can get the fast passes included. Is this the better option of us?or stay at an offsite and get 3 fast passes?  I really want to wait until Gringotts in open in IOA.,to do both, but my daughter is 10 now and wants to go sooner and she likes watching The Walking Dead. She wants to go for her birthday around the end of September.
> When does HHN start and when does it end? How much is it to go per person?
> How many rides are available? How frightning is it really for a young child? Thanks for any suggustions.



I don't think that Escape from Gringotts will be doing Express, Forbidden Journey doesn't have it & it's now almost 4 years old. The starting dates for HHN have not officially been announced & won't be for a few more months. 

You should be able to start buying tickets sometime in June then again things can always change so prices also are not available yet. Last year a one night ticket was $92 plus tax but there are discounts for residents & passholders. You can add HHN to an already existing park ticket as well, those prices last year were Sun-Thu $39 plus tax, Fri $54 plus tax & Sat $70 plus tax. There are also Frequent Fear passes to get you multiple days for one price as well as Express you can buy in addition to get FOTL to the houses & the rides running for the event. 

Rides that were running last year were Mummy, Transformers, MiB, Simpsons, Despicable Me, & Rockit. It remains to be seen if Gringott's or even the Diagon Alley area itself will be open during the event. 

About how frightening it is, you know your child better than anyone & some are better prepared to deal with the event than others. I've seen children screaming in terror wanting to leave & other children enjoying themselves as they go through the houses. It never failed, every house I went into last year I was in front or behind a young child in one form or another.


----------



## Metro West

Kathy427 said:


> I really want to wait until Gringotts in open in IOA.,to do both, but my daughter is 10 now and wants to go sooner and she likes watching The Walking Dead. She wants to go for her birthday around the end of September.
> When does HHN start and when does it end? How much is it to go per person?
> How many rides are available? How frightning is it really for a young child? Thanks for any suggustions.


 Hello and welcome to the DIS! 

I think staying onsite is the way to go if you can swing it. Since you are interested in HHN make sure you look for the Gory Getaways the onsites have during HHN. There may be a two night minimum during that time of year so keep that in mind. 

The onsite Express does not work for HHN so you would need to purchase Express Passes if you want to go that route. They can and are very expensive depending on the dates. However...onsite guests are allowed early entry into HHN at 5pm through special gates at the Studios...which is nice. 

I haven't heard if Diagon Alley will be open during HHN or not but I'm thinking it won't be. Since JK Rowling didn't want WWoHP to participate in HHN, they have pretty much abandoned IOA in terms of the event and have stuck with the Studios...no reason to think she will allow DA to be included...but we'll see. 

Much more information will be coming out about HHN over the summer so stay tuned and keep checking back.


----------



## trickiwoo

Metro West said:


> Here's something that might help them. In years past there has been a crossover from IOA into the Studios for S & S folks who hold HHN tickets but are already inside the park. Normally you would have to be inside the Studios park before closing to stay but there has been an area at IOA (Suess Landing) too. I haven't used that entrance in many years so I don't know if that's still an option.



We used it last year!  We had a regular Universal admission ticket (no Park-to-Park) and the HHN Rush of Fear pass (admission to every night of HHN during the first 3 weeks)  We went to IOA during the day, then met at the HHN area in Suess Landing, showed them our HHN tickets and they let us into the park early.  It was nice because the IOA entrance was right next to the line for the Cabin in the Woods house, so we were able to do that house with no line!


----------



## Metro West

trickiwoo said:


> We used it last year!  We had a regular Universal admission ticket (no Park-to-Park) and the HHN Rush of Fear pass (admission to every night of HHN during the first 3 weeks)  We went to IOA during the day, then met at the HHN area in Suess Landing, showed them our HHN tickets and they let us into the park early. It was nice because the IOA entrance was right next to the line for the Cabin in the Woods house, so we were able to do that house with no line!


 When I went through that house opening weekend, the line looked surprisingly long but...it was only about 15-20 minutes I think. Now later in the evening the line was well over an hour!


----------



## mickeysmith

HHN ticket questions:

We will be buying 2 or 3 day park to park tickets.  If DD and DH plan to stay for HHN and have already purchased those tickets, do they just stay in the park and not have to go back out of the gate?

How does a Stay and Scream ticket differ?  Is it a better deal?

I really like the idea of already being in the park!!

Also, do you buy the express pass for HHN in the park or can you get them online?

Thank you for all of your help!!


----------



## keishashadow

mickeysmith said:


> Jumping in on the conversation (love posts about HHN!) . . . . Looking at Sunday, Oct. 5th. Are the crowds pretty manageable on a Sunday early in the month? TIA!


 
 I'm curious as to those who have visited the first Sunday in October too.  We've typically gone the end of that week and a few times the 2nd full week.

 Hopefully, once the search function is up and running we can find some posts re that night.


----------



## Metro West

mickeysmith said:


> HHN ticket questions:
> 
> We will be buying 2 or 3 day park to park tickets.  If DD and DH plan to stay for HHN and have already purchased those tickets, do they just stay in the park and not have to go back out of the gate?
> 
> How does a Stay and Scream ticket differ?  Is it a better deal?
> 
> I really like the idea of already being in the park!!
> 
> Also, do you buy the express pass for HHN in the park or can you get them online?
> 
> Thank you for all of your help!!


 1. Yes but they would have to purchase their HHN ticket for that night before the park closes in order to stay inside after closing.

2. There is no S & S ticket...S & S is the discount you're given if you already have park tickets. Also...S & S is the holding area where those folks pass the time until they are released into the park. You can usually do 2-3 houses before the lines get long. 

3. You can purchase HHN EPs either online or once you're there...either way.


----------



## Kathy427

Thank you everyone for your input for HHN. It will take me sometime to read all of the information everyone has left. LOL


----------



## Mikkimús

schumigirl said:


> We 'll be there.............we are staying at RPR from 9th till 27th September.............will be at HHN providing it's not all zombie themed again ..........we'll have to say hi  I won't recognise you unless you look like your avatar though
> 
> And yes to express pass



Ohh so cool, I might do a little pre-and trip report and put some photos there.

I might just show up as my avatar, people can get face painting at the park, couldn´t I just get in on that


----------



## schumigirl

Mikkimús;50932083 said:
			
		

> Ohh so cool, I might do a little pre-and trip report and put some photos there.
> 
> I might just show up as my avatar, people can get face painting at the park, couldn´t I just get in on that



Pre trip report sounds like a plan miss mikki


----------



## AllyElly

Last year we purchased the Rush of Fear option when buying our tickets.  I think I remember seeing a ROF + Express option but can't seem to find it listed anywhere.  Did this exist and if so, does it provide express pass for each of the nights the ROF pass is valid, or just one night?

Thanks!


----------



## Metro West

AllyElly said:


> Last year we purchased the Rush of Fear option when buying our tickets.  I think I remember seeing a ROF + Express option but can't seem to find it listed anywhere.  Did this exist and if so, does it provide express pass for each of the nights the ROF pass is valid, or just one night?
> 
> Thanks!


 ROF Plus Express provides Express each night the ticket is valid...not just one.

We have a sticky on HHN 2014...merging.


----------



## D Land Fan

Hey just a little clairification, do you need a park ticket as well as the horror night ticket? Also, whats the guess on horror night ticket prices this year? Thanks again!


----------



## Metro West

D Land Fan said:


> Hey just a little clairification, do you need a park ticket as well as the horror night ticket? Also, whats the guess on horror night ticket prices this year? Thanks again!


 If you want to do Stay & Scream you will need both a park ticket and HHN ticket so you can stay in the park after closing. If you just want to come to HHN, then all you need is a HHN ticket. I have no idea what ticket prices are going to be this year. I would guess a single night HHN ticket will be in the $80-$85 range before passholder or FL resident discounts.


----------



## Gruff320

I've searched but can't seem to find specifics...  is opening night typically crowded?  I know it's typically on a Friday and Fridays are crowded, but was wondering if it being in September would cause lower crowd levels.

Thanks!


----------



## agavegirl1

I am planning on attending HHN on Thursday, October 30.  It's the only day that works for our stay at Portofino at that time.  I have Orlando Flex tickets already.  How do I use these for "Stay and Scream" or do I have to buy a full price HHN ticket?  I do have my resort reservation already.


----------



## RAPstar

Looks like I might get to do 2 weekends of HHN this year. End of Sept/beginning of Oct if dates are similar to last years. Woo!


----------



## Metro West

Gruff320 said:


> I've searched but can't seem to find specifics...  is opening night typically crowded?  I know it's typically on a Friday and Fridays are crowded, but was wondering if it being in September would cause lower crowd levels.
> 
> Thanks!


 Opening weekend is busy but not unmanageable. I've gone opening weekend for the past seven years and have seen crowd levels increase pretty much each year. It's definitely not as busy as later in the event but it will still be busy.



agavegirl1 said:


> I am planning on attending HHN on Thursday, October 30.  It's the only day that works for our stay at Portofino at that time.  I have Orlando Flex tickets already.  How do I use these for "Stay and Scream" or do I have to buy a full price HHN ticket?  I do have my resort reservation already.


 Since your flex ticket covers park admission, you can qualify for the Stay & Scream discount for the HHN ticket. You will need to purchase either online (once you have the tickets in hand) or at Guest Services at either park. You do not have to purchase and go the same night so you can buy the HHN ticket any time after your park tickets are in hand. Also...onsite guests get early entry into HHN at 6PM through a special gate at the Studios.


----------



## Gruff320

Metro West said:


> Opening weekend is busy but not unmanageable. I've gone opening weekend for the past seven years and have seen crowd levels increase pretty much each year. It's definitely not as busy as later in the event but it will still be busy.



Thanks!  I'm trying to convince my group to do Express Passes so it won't matter as much but it's a hard sell with those prices!  LOL!

Much appreciated!


----------



## mischief32

Me and my husband would not got the HHN without express passes.  The lines are usually long even at the beginning.  We do not like to weight in lines.  I guess we have been spoiled by express passes from staying on site.  I know they are expensive but so worth it.  Even with express passes last year we had to wait at least 30 minutes sometimes.


----------



## schumigirl

Gruff320 said:


> Thanks!  I'm trying to convince my group to do Express Passes so it won't matter as much but it's a hard sell with those prices!  LOL!
> 
> Much appreciated!



If you`re only doing one night get the EP.

Last year was the first year we didn`t buy EP for HHN as we were going multiple nights and we saw everything. We also did S&S......that helps too. 

We were there opening weekend, with Metro West actually and he is right, it was busy but manageable.

Following weekend was slightly busier but still ok.


----------



## Gruff320

mischief32 said:


> Me and my husband would not got the HHN without express passes.  The lines are usually long even at the beginning.  We do not like to weight in lines.  I guess we have been spoiled by express passes from staying on site.  I know they are expensive but so worth it.  Even with express passes last year we had to wait at least 30 minutes sometimes.





schumigirl said:


> If you`re only doing one night get the EP.
> 
> Last year was the first year we didn`t buy EP for HHN as we were going multiple nights and we saw everything. We also did S&S......that helps too.
> 
> We were there opening weekend, with Metro West actually and he is right, it was busy but manageable.
> 
> Following weekend was slightly busier but still ok.



Thanks, guys!  I'm gonna make sure to show my group your posts.  Also, the DIS Unplugged episode about HHN last year when they talk about the EPs, too. 

We're hopefully doing the park that day and Stay & Scream to save a little to put towards EPs.  We did do FL resident tix from Publix one year and they never checked IDs but don't wanna chance it since we'll already be in the park that day and the Stay & Scream is a decent discount (assuming they'll offer it again). 

I did EPs back in 2006 or so and loved it, but in 2012 we didn't do it and it was that Thursday in Oct when Orange County schools were out on Friday (I didn't research it well enough).  Unbelievably packed with high schoolers, Universal even extended the hours but we only got to do 3 houses; I was with a different group of folks that trip.  Was AWFUL!  I made that same mistake of not checking local school schedules back when I was a local in Orlando and you'd think I'd have learned, right?  Haha.

Once again, thanks for all of the input.  Maybe this will help convince my group it's worth the moolah!


----------



## Molyneuxd

19th Sept - 1st Nov (select nights normally Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Sunday)


----------



## Mikkimús

Molyneuxd said:


> 19th Sept - 1st Nov (select nights normally Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Sunday)



 the 19th it is then


----------



## JillyBean1899

This is a link to the Behind the Thrills blog, they deal with Disney/Universal on both coasts, plus some SW and BG in Florida, and they're a great resource for information.  This page deals specifically with HHN, and it's got the specific dates listed, along with some speculation on what the themes will be based on hints that have been leaked out.

Behind the Thrills HHN


----------



## babesboo99

We are arriving Oct 25th so we can go Oct 25th the 26th and the 29th since we are leaving on the 30th to go to Disney. I just have another question since they announced the dates when do they come out with the ticket sale?


----------



## Metro West

babesboo99 said:


> We are arriving Oct 25th so we can go Oct 25th the 26th and the 29th since we are leaving on the 30th to go to Disney. I just have another question since they announced the dates when do they come out with the ticket sale?


 Tickets won't be announced for sale until the summer. Usually it's around late July or so...keep your eyes open.


----------



## glocon

I just signed up for email updates. I can't wait to start hearing what the houses will be! Now to just convince my hubby he wants to go to Orlando this fall...


----------



## babesboo99

Thanks. We are so excited this will be our first time going to HHN.


----------



## crostorfer

As mentioned previously in the first pages of this thread, when the local schools are out it can make a huge crowd difference with roaming hordes of teenagers. It appears that Orange County Public Schools are out on fall break Thursday October 23rd and Friday October 24th.


----------



## macraven

crostorfer said:


> As mentioned previously in the first pages of this thread, when the local schools are out it can make a huge crowd difference with roaming hordes of teenagers. It appears that Orange County Public Schools are out on fall break Thursday October 23rd and Friday October 24th.



_that time period is called hell week.

last year, the florida college was out near columbus day and it brought crowds too._


----------



## crostorfer

macraven said:


> that time period is called hell week.  last year, the florida college was out near columbus day and it brought crowds too.



A lot of schools in the Midwest have fall break the Thursday and Friday before Columbus Day. My daughter does as well, so I considered going that week rather than the end of September, but then I remembered WDW gets ridiculously packed with Spring Break level crowds and sold out MNSSHP's that weekend. I think it's worth it to miss 3 school days for lighter crowds and hotel rates $20 a night cheaper.


----------



## eagle29

I will be at Universal for Columbus day Weekend.  We arrive Friday and will head to IOA.  Saturday at US and Sunday both parks.  We have a couple of small children that will prevent us from doing HHN.
My question:  Will some attractions be closed during "regular" hours to prep for HHN?  What time should we expect the parks to close to non-HHN ticket holders?

Thanks


----------



## Metro West

eagle29 said:


> My question: Will some attractions be closed during "regular" hours to prep for HHN? What time should we expect the parks to close to non-HHN ticket holders?Thanks


 The Studios will close at 5pm to set up for HHN. No attractions are closed during the day.


----------



## babesboo99

Hopefully it won't be to bad when we go. We arrive at HRH on Oct 25th and stay thru the 30th hopefully going to HHN on the 25th ,26th and the 29th. We are expecting crowds never been before does anyone know how it might be around then?


----------



## JillyBean1899

babesboo99 said:


> Hopefully it won't be to bad when we go. We arrive at HRH on Oct 25th and stay thru the 30th hopefully going to HHN on the 25th ,26th and the 29th. We are expecting crowds never been before does anyone know how it might be around then?



The last week of October?  Think somewhere between "can of sardines" and "overcrowded can of sardines".  We went Oct 20 last year, and the lines for the houses were at an hour+ after about 8PM.  I waited 40 min in the single rider line at RRR.

I highly suggest getting into USF before the park closes at 5PM.  You'll get funneled into the street in front of the Blues Brothers show (over by Mummy), and once the park is cleared of day guests and the employees are ready, you'll get walked over to the soundstages to get into one of the houses early.  You can either go through it a second time or go get in line for another house before the gates open and everyone else gets let in.


----------



## Metro West

JillyBean1899 said:


> The last week of October?  Think somewhere between "can of sardines" and "overcrowded can of sardines".  We went Oct 20 last year, and the lines for the houses were at an hour+ after about 8PM.  I waited 40 min in the single rider line at RRR.
> 
> I highly suggest getting into USF before the park closes at 5PM.  You'll get funneled into the street in front of the Blues Brothers show (over by Mummy), and once the park is cleared of day guests and the employees are ready, you'll get walked over to the soundstages to get into one of the houses early.  You can either go through it a second time or go get in line for another house before the gates open and everyone else gets let in.


----------



## babesboo99

Thank you. We are expecting crowds and lines that's why we want to try and go all 3 days so at least we will have a fighting chance


----------



## hallie

Just booked our trip for this October! Staying at Royal Pacific 10/18-10/25. Can't wait!!


----------



## Tay N Evie's Mom

My family has been to US many times, but this is our first time to HHN.  We're going Oct 19-25th and going to stay 2 nights at WDW for MNNSHP and 4 nights at HRH for HHN.  We're not sure if we should attend HHN 2 nights.  Would we be able to see everything in 1 night? Would we be bored if we go 2 nights?

 Haven't decided  if we need to make WDW first 2 or last 2 days of the trip. We'd have the option of going to HHN Sun 19th, Wed 22nd, Thurs 23rd, I do not want to do HHN Fri 24th.  I see that Express for HHN is really expensive.

  If we decide to just try it for 1 night and see if we want to go another time, since it's so close to Halloween, would we run the risk of having our dates sold out?

So, what do you HHN veterans think?  This is probably our only chance to get our 16 year old twins to HHN before they go off to college.


----------



## macraven

_if you attend two nights of hhn, you should be able to see everything without having to buy the express pass.

do some of the houses and shows the first night, then on the second night you go, finish up with what you missed prior._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _if you attend two nights of hhn, you should be able to see everything without having to buy the express pass.
> 
> do some of the houses and shows the first night, then on the second night you go, finish up with what you missed prior._



That's more or less what we did last year. The two nights we were there with Metro we didn't have EP for the first time and saw all of the houses bar one over 2 nights.

Didn't see any shows.....waited till we went back following weekend and did a couple of houses with Vicki and a show.

So yep OP you should be ok but be prepared to queue and stay till the end......it's a huge amount of fun. Don't think you'll get bored at all....we could go 5 nights last trip, and apart from us being a bit bored by zombies which seemed to be predominant in theme.....we still had a blast and are looking forward to this year again


----------



## Tay N Evie's Mom

Thanks for your replies, 2 nights it is!!


----------



## Deanie1

We went to HHN last year on Oct 20, a Sunday. There was something on for students so we knew it would be packed. It was suggested on these boards that we do the VIP tour. It was great, albeit pricey.  We saw all the houses, one show and did 4-5 rides and left before closing.


----------



## judyt0915

My husband and I have decided on a quick weekend trip in mid October this year, staying at Royal Pacific and 2 days at the parks.   Since it falls into HHN we want to do that too.  
I'm looking for advice on how to book the trip.  Right now I can do a package deal thru Universal for the same price as going directly thru RP and buying tickets separately.  BUT my dilemma is what is the easiest, most economical thing to do?  And can I even add on HHN tickets to an existing reservation?


----------



## LittleLeota1031

Are the 2014 tickets available to purchase yet?...I know the dates were announced a couple of weeks ago, but not sure about tickets...

Doing WDW & Universal for our 5th wedding anniversary and are planning on going to HHN on 31st (our actual anniversary)...Want to get tickets & Express Plus ASAP to make sure we can be there on the day!

THANKS


----------



## babesboo99

I don't think the tickets are out yet. We are waiting as well to buy them so we don't have to worry about it later


----------



## Metro West

LittleLeota1031 said:


> Are the 2014 tickets available to purchase yet?...I know the dates were announced a couple of weeks ago, but not sure about tickets...


 Tickets won't be available until this summer. Usually they go on sale in late June to early July.


----------



## TigerandBear

Hey everyone! I've read about the option to upgrade your universal tickets to include HHN whilst you're in the park, although the ticket is valid for days after the time of purchase. Is this true? And if so, is it discounted compared to advance bookings?

We're coming over from UK this year in September and really want to do HHN, but have heard about the upgrade situation and want to make sure we don't waste money!

Thanks guys!


----------



## macraven

TigerandBear said:


> Hey everyone! I've read about the option to upgrade your universal tickets to include HHN whilst you're in the park, although the ticket is valid for days after the time of purchase. Is this true? And if so, is it discounted compared to advance bookings?
> 
> We're coming over from UK this year in September and really want to do HHN, but have heard about the upgrade situation and want to make sure we don't waste money!
> 
> Thanks guys!



_you can buy the 'stay and scream' hhn ticket by showing your park ticket at guest services.

that stay and scream hhn ticket is usable at any of the hhn nights.
(but specified as peak or non peak hhn nights)

SnS tixs are a discounted hhn ticket.
this is one of the best cheapest tickets out there to purchase.


if you are buying park tickets in advance, you can also buy the hhn tickets at the same time if they are listed on the website.
if you buy the hhn ticket later online, give the confirmation park ticket number to get the sNs tickets at a discount._


----------



## Gruff320

macraven said:


> _you can buy the 'stay and scream' hhn ticket by showing your park ticket at guest services.
> 
> that stay and scream hhn ticket is usable at any of the hhn nights.
> (but specified as peak or non peak hhn nights)
> 
> SnS tixs are a discounted hhn ticket.
> this is one of the best cheapest tickets out there to purchase.
> 
> 
> if you are buying park tickets in advance, you can also buy the hhn tickets at the same time if they are listed on the website.
> if you buy the hhn ticket later online, give the confirmation park ticket number to get the sNs tickets at a discount._



Great info to know!  Thanks!!


----------



## macraven




----------



## macraven

Gruff320 said:


> Great info to know!  Thanks!!


----------



## TigerandBear

macraven said:


> _you can buy the 'stay and scream' hhn ticket by showing your park ticket at guest services.
> 
> that stay and scream hhn ticket is usable at any of the hhn nights.
> (but specified as peak or non peak hhn nights)
> 
> SnS tixs are a discounted hhn ticket.
> this is one of the best cheapest tickets out there to purchase.
> 
> 
> if you are buying park tickets in advance, you can also buy the hhn tickets at the same time if they are listed on the website.
> if you buy the hhn ticket later online, give the confirmation park ticket number to get the sNs tickets at a discount._



This is all amazing, thank you! We'll probably wait until the day we're in Universal to buy tickets for HHN, but it's great to confirm our research!

Another question, all you knowledge masters! We're going in mid/late September, and I've been reading about the Fastpass situation for the HHN, but am hoping that we'll be able to visit most of the attractions without them!

We'll be going on a midweek night, and again in mid/late september, so do you think a fast pass will be essential to visit most of the stuff? Obviously it's just your opinions, but you all are probably the best resource around!


----------



## Metro West

TigerandBear said:


> We'll be going on a midweek night, and again in mid/late september, so do you think a fast pass will be essential to visit most of the stuff? Obviously it's just your opinions, but you all are probably the best resource around!


 If you are going during the week but will only have one night, I would suggest getting the EPs since your time will be limited. Lines for the houses can reach two hours...yes...two hours on some nights so having an EP will greatly enhance your experience. Remember...EPs are good for a trip through the Express line once for each house and the attractions open for the event. I wouldn't worry about the rides...you can do those during the day. Concentrate on the houses since HHN is a limited engagement event.

Since you will be able to do Stay & Scream, you will get to do several houses before the lines really start to get long...that will also help.


----------



## macraven

TigerandBear said:


> This is all amazing, thank you! We'll probably wait until the day we're in Universal to buy tickets for HHN, but it's great to confirm our research!
> 
> Another question, all you knowledge masters! We're going in mid/late September, and I've been reading about the Fastpass situation for the HHN, but am hoping that we'll be able to visit most of the attractions without them!
> 
> We'll be going on a midweek night, and again in mid/late september, so do you think a fast pass will be essential to visit most of the stuff? Obviously it's just your opinions, but you all are probably the best resource around!



_hhn begins on sept 19.
first weekend is fri/sat only, with a midnight closing.
second weekend will be th/fr/sa/sun


since this is your first time for hhn and only one night, buy the ep._


----------



## TigerandBear

See we didn't know about the weekend thing either! So thankyou again! Looks like we'll have to get the EP in order to make the most of it! But the SNS savings we'll have made will help a little in spreading the cost. How much are the EP usually out of interest?

I knew we signed up to the boards for a reason! All this info has been amazing! Thanks guys!


----------



## schumigirl

TigerandBear said:


> See we didn't know about the weekend thing either! So thankyou again! Looks like we'll have to get the EP in order to make the most of it! But the SNS savings we'll have made will help a little in spreading the cost. How much are the EP usually out of interest?
> 
> I knew we signed up to the boards for a reason! All this info has been amazing! Thanks guys!




http://www.wdwinfo.com/universal/parkinfo/halloween-horror-nights.htm

All last years info with prices are on here so will give you a rough idea of costs.

We got the Rush of Fear tickets last year which was any night in first 3 weeks of HHN .......perfect for us. We went 4 nights last year so we didn't get EP and saw everything by the end of the second night.

If you are only going one night definetely get the EP 

It's a fantastic Event I'm sure you'll have a great time whatever you decide


----------



## Marquibiri

Well Well Well...

It's been ages since I've been on the forum.... how's everyone doing???

Am I gonna see some of you this year? Mac, your dates?   I imagine first week of October?

Count me in for the week of 25th-28th September OR October 2nd-5th!!! 

Don't know if I will be able to add Howl-o-Scream this year as well... but will certainly try..
I am also a bit short on cash so I might have to stay offsite  
Nooooooo   I really don't want to do that.....

Hugs and kisses to everyone!

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## macraven

Marquibiri said:


> Well Well Well...
> 
> It's been ages since I've been on the forum.... how's everyone doing???
> 
> Am I gonna see some of you this year? Mac, your dates?   I imagine first week of October?
> 
> Count me in for the week of 25th-28th September OR October 2nd-5th!!!
> 
> Don't know if I will be able to add Howl-o-Scream this year as well... but will certainly try..
> I am also a bit short on cash so I might have to stay offsite
> Nooooooo   I really don't want to do that.....
> 
> Hugs and kisses to everyone!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri



_homie, go for oct 5th.....
that is the day i will be arriving.

let's not make the mistake of one past year.

i was arriving at the airport as you were leaving it.

it would be great to meet up with youse again!!!!



btw, have you told your wife about your fall trip yet?
_


----------



## Marquibiri

macraven said:


> _homie, go for oct 5th.....
> that is the day i will be arriving.
> 
> let's not make the mistake of one past year.
> 
> i was arriving at the airport as you were leaving it.
> 
> it would be great to meet up with youse again!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> btw, have you told your wife about your fall trip yet?
> _



Then it's resolved.. my trip dates will be October 1st to October 6th!

.... and yes mac, my wife knows about the trip.. 

I'll actually be staying at WDW a few weeks before with her and Fabiana (3rd bday celebration and really have the urge to finally take Fabi to Disney and dress her up), flying in somewhere between September 12-18. 

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## hallie

Any rumors on the theme this year? 

So excited to go this year because we're also staying onsite too!


----------



## macraven

_Marquibiri !!!

fantastic news....


plan on doing hhn on that sunday oct 5th....

pencil me in on your calendar._


----------



## JillyBean1899

The HHN site is up with dates and hours.  There's a signup for e-mail updates, if you want to know when themes are announced but tend to forget to check.

UO HHN


----------



## schumigirl

JillyBean1899 said:


> The HHN site is up with dates and hours.  There's a signup for e-mail updates, if you want to know when themes are announced but tend to forget to check.
> 
> UO HHN



Thanks for posting that.........I do tend to forget to check


----------



## kmc

macraven said:


> _hhn begins on sept 19.
> first weekend is fri/sat only, with a midnight closing.
> second weekend will be fr/sa/sun
> 
> you won't hit any weeknights in september.
> the addition of thursday, usually begins that first week in october.
> 
> since this is your first time for hhn and only one night, buy the ep._



Actually the second week generally includes a Thursday. We have been going on that night for a few years. And will be there Thursday September 25 this year as well. Can't wait


----------



## macraven

kmc said:


> Actually the second week generally includes a Thursday. We have been going on that night for a few years. And will be there Thursday September 25 this year as well. Can't wait



_you are right, the 25th is on the line up this year.
i posted prio9r to the release of 2014 hhn dates.

i based that one post on a past year.

good to see that we are getting more dates for hhn this year.

i'll go back and edit my older post here so there will be no confusion._


----------



## kmc

Yeah I don't think they did a Thursday in September prior to 2011, but I have gone that night since they started offering it because it seemed less crowded....but last year it was packed and the houses had waits like it was a weekend so I'm not sure it even matters anymore.


----------



## babesboo99

We are going to be staying at the HRH this year for the first time we will be arriving on Oct 25th and staying thru Oct 30th then onto Disney. My question is if we want to go to HHN on Oct 25th Oct 26th and then Oct 29th what ticket do I need to purchase? I would like to get mine as soon as they come out


----------



## TigerandBear

I am so excited for HHN - Cant wait to hear about the theme - we will be going for one night only (25th Sept) so we will be getting the EP. When do they usually release tickets?!


----------



## RAPstar

TigerandBear said:


> I am so excited for HHN - Cant wait to hear about the theme - we will be going for one night only (25th Sept) so we will be getting the EP. When do they usually release tickets?!



Regular tickets around June, ep's are a little bit later. (I bought mine rush of fear with ep around July last year)


----------



## cujochurch

I plan on purchasing a stay and scream ticket for HHN. I read that I dont have to use the HHN ticket and the park ticket on the same day. I plan on going to HHN one day and use the park ticket the next day. When will I be able to enter the park?


----------



## macraven

cujochurch said:


> I plan on purchasing a stay and scream ticket for HHN. I read that I dont have to use the HHN ticket and the park ticket on the same day. I plan on going to HHN one day and use the park ticket the next day. When will I be able to enter the park?



_if you do not have a park ticket on the day you are doing hhn, you enter at the general opening time.
official opening time for hhn is 6:30 pm.
there are some dates that the gates will open after 6:00 instead of 6:30.

in order to utilize the stay and scream holding site prior to hhn opening, you need to have a park ticket and be in the park prior to 5:00_


----------



## SouthJersey

Is the HHN worth it in terms of the haunted attractions/houses? I've heard that it's so jam packed that you're on top of each other the whole time and it takes away from the entire 'scare' factor.


----------



## schumigirl

SouthJersey said:


> Is the HHN worth it in terms of the haunted attractions/houses? I've heard that it's so jam packed that you're on top of each other the whole time and it takes away from the entire 'scare' factor.



Oh gosh no..........you get plenty of scares.....plenty!!! I know as I've had loads!!!!

HHN is an amazing event that makes September/October our favourite time to go to Orlando. I've never felt, even at it's busiest that everyone is on top of one another........it gets busy but not that bad!

The houses are amazing......scare actors are fantastic.......and the atmosphere is just the best........even on the busy nights.

If you are only going for one night get the Express Pass to do all the houses.....queues can get very long for houses........but if you are going for multiple nights you can easily get through everything without it, we did last year........first time without EP but still saw everything. Also helps doing Stay and Scream  we never bother with the rides that are open on these nights.....we just concentrate on the event itself.

If you've never been you have to go........it's an amazing event and worth every penny


----------



## jlay68

We are headed to Universal late September and our trip will fall during Halloween Horror nights.  We want to do 3 days with daytime park-to-park tickets and one night of Halloween Horror.  

I was planning on buying our Universal tickets through Undercover tourist, but I want to save money on the Halloween Horror nights tickets if possible.  

Should I wait to buy our regular tickets until Horror night ticket info comes out?  Can Horror nights be added on to a day ticket?  If we go on a Thursday in September for Halloween Horror, should we invest in the Express passes for it?  (We are staying at HRH so we'll have the regular Express Pass during the day.)  Thanks!


----------



## RAPstar

jlay68 said:


> We are headed to Universal late September and our trip will fall during Halloween Horror nights.  We want to do 3 days with daytime park-to-park tickets and one night of Halloween Horror.
> 
> I was planning on buying our Universal tickets through Undercover tourist, but I want to save money on the Halloween Horror nights tickets if possible.
> 
> Should I wait to buy our regular tickets until Horror night ticket info comes out?  Can Horror nights be added on to a day ticket?  If we go on a Thursday in September for Halloween Horror, should we invest in the Express passes for it?  (We are staying at HRH so we'll have the regular Express Pass during the day.)  Thanks!



You can add you HHN tickets to you day ticket and it will be cheaper. They had an option to buy the add on online last year but you had to buy your regular park ticket at the same time. You may be able to order them over the phone if you buy your regular park tickets through universal (that way they can look your purchase up in their system). If you're only going to do the one night, express would work great that way you can make sure you see every house at least once.


----------



## jlay68

Thanks.  May wait until the "Stay and Scream" tickets are available.  And we'll get the Express Pass to see as much as we can.


----------



## macraven

Stay and scream ticket should be your cheapest way to go.

Show your day ticket at guest service/ stores in the park to get this discounted ticket.
Hhn ticket can be for any night.
For September, only last Thursday that month will have hhn.


----------



## babesboo99

I already bought my PTP tickets for our trip Oct 25th - Oct 30th can I add on to them with the HHN or do I have to buy the tickets separately  now? How much was it last year to add on? We would like to go the Saturday we arrive and then Sunday and the following Wednesday if possible how would I go about buying a ticket for that?


----------



## glamdring269

I'm so torn on this.  I would absolutely love it but not sure if the gf would like it at all.  Do any of the online videos do it justice?  I just want to be sure before we drop cash on tickets that it's something she will be able to actually enjoy instead of finding out after the fact.


----------



## Metro West

glamdring269 said:


> I'm so torn on this.  I would absolutely love it but not sure if the gf would like it at all.  Do any of the online videos do it justice?  I just want to be sure before we drop cash on tickets that it's something she will be able to actually enjoy instead of finding out after the fact.


 Online videos don't really do the event justice since videotaping inside the houses is not permitted. HHN is all about blood, guts and gore and in your face scares. If your GF can handle that, take her...if not save your money.


----------



## macraven

babesboo99 said:


> I already bought my PTP tickets for our trip Oct 25th - Oct 30th can I add on to them with the HHN or do I have to buy the tickets separately  now? How much was it last year to add on? We would like to go the Saturday we arrive and then Sunday and the following Wednesday if possible how would I go about buying a ticket for that?



_hhn tickets are separate from park tickets.
can't add on to the ptp tickets.

if you bought your ptp tickets from the UO website, you can call, give the confirmation number of that sale and buy the add on/SnS tickets.

if you bought your ptp tickets at another vendor, get the sns tickets once you are at the park.
you can buy them in advance by showing your day ticket.
the SnS tickets do not have to be used the day you buy them.
but, specify for non peak / peak night hhn tickets as they are different in prices._


----------



## BYC

When will the Halloween Horror night tickets go on sale?


----------



## Metro West

BYC said:


> When will the Halloween Horror night tickets go on sale?


 Usually the end of June or early July for general admission tickets. The AP tickets and passes won't be able until sometime in August.


----------



## thotfulspot

Forgive me if this has already been asked and answered, but I see that the HHNs start at 6:30 pm.  Does that mean that everyone without a ticket for that needs to have left the park by then?  And what time do the parks open in early October?  I haven't seen anything with park hours, but maybe I just haven't looked in the right place.

TIA!


----------



## macraven

thotfulspot said:


> Forgive me if this has already been asked and answered, but I see that the HHNs start at 6:30 pm.  Does that mean that everyone without a ticket for that needs to have left the park by then?  And what time do the parks open in early October?  I haven't seen anything with park hours, but maybe I just haven't looked in the right place.
> 
> TIA!


_
on dates hhn is held, the studios closes to the public at 5:00.

only those with the hhn ticket can stay in the park at a specified holding area.
it is there that you wait until security gives the all clear before you are released from that area.

there are days that the SnS area is released 30 minutes prior to park opening.

park hours in october usually begin at 9:00 am_


----------



## thotfulspot

Thanks!


----------



## DisneyMissy318

This will be our 4th year at HHN - so looking forward to it! 

We always get a combo ticket that includes admission to US/IOA &/HHN - just checking to see if it's possible to add FOTL to the pre-purchased ticket.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## Metro West

DisneyMissy318 said:


> We always get a combo ticket that includes admission to US/IOA &/HHN - just checking to see if it's possible to add FOTL to the pre-purchased ticket.


 Express is separate from the theme park tickets. You can add unlimited Express access with your regular theme park tickets but since the HHN EP is separate you will probably need to do that once you arrive. Wait until the HHN tickets come out this summer and see what options they have.


----------



## Cais

This is my third year and I'm going even bigger than last year . I think my FFP got me in 11 times last year. 

We're definitely going to do the behind the scenes tours this year, and my roommate promised me his team member ticket so it looks like I'll be doing my second tm preview night!

Word is construction is beginning soon and speculation time is almost here. I think we had the first theme and house announced June 26th last year?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## buzz2400

This will be the first time going to horror nights.  Unfortunately I have to be in a wheelchair while at the parks because if I stand for more than an hour, I am in pain.  I am reading that you stand in line for each house for like an hour.  What I am thinking of doing is sitting in the wheelchair and then when enter the house, get out of the wheelchair and just push it in front of me.  Do you think this is doable.  I think that if I am in the wheelchair, it will lose a lot of "scarryness".  Any insight would be helpful.


----------



## macraven

_i did the houses in a wheelchair one year.
sat in it and was pushed through, not bad at all.

some scareactors got down to my level to eyeball me.



since the lines thru the houses are similar to a "conga line", you might be better protected sitting in the chair.
you are more protected that way.

if someone in front of you has a scare and steps back quickly, it could create a problem with you pushing the chair._


----------



## *LittleMermaid*

Maybe use a cane through the house and have your wheelchair transferred to the exit of the house for you.


----------



## nj2ftl

How much is the discount for HHN tickets if you hold a regular Annual Power Pass?


----------



## Metro West

nj2ftl said:


> How much is the discount for HHN tickets if you hold a regular Annual Power Pass?


 AP discounts for HHN tickets are basically FL resident type discounts...they are very good. You'll need to wait until the middle of August to find out exactly what the costs are this year. They don't release AP discounts at the same time as general public tickets.


----------



## babesboo99

When they release the regular tickets will their be enough for the AP holders do they count those in separately? I have an AP this year and I am afraid to wait because I would need for Oct 25th Oct 26th and Oct 29th .


----------



## macraven

babesboo99 said:


> When they release the regular tickets will their be enough for the AP holders do they count those in separately? I have an AP this year and I am afraid to wait because I would need for Oct 25th Oct 26th and Oct 29th .



_i'm not sure what you mean .......

you shouldn't have any issue buying the above night's hhn tickets even if it is an october purchase.

you have 2 non peak nights and one peak night you plan to buy.


the express passes do not have discounts.
these type of tickets can sell out in advance.

have not heard of anyone say there was a sell out when buying with the APH discount for hhn tix._


----------



## babesboo99

Thank you. You answered my questions and I am glad you were able to understand it after rereading it I couldn't i apologize.. But you answered me so its all good..


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

I just want to let you guys know that the house skeletons for this year HHN are in place. One of the houses will be in the Disaster queue line where Havoc 2 was last year.


----------



## macraven

_yea, that area of disaster is used each year.

i need to check out the permits.
supposed to be 8 houses this year._


----------



## mickeysmith

Can you buy a Stay and Scream ticket early? We are getting a 3-day park to park, and I know we'll be in the park the day of HHN.  I was afraid if we waited until we were there to buy it, it could be sold out.


----------



## Metro West

mickeysmith said:


> Can you buy a Stay and Scream ticket early? We are getting a 3-day park to park, and I know we'll be in the park the day of HHN.  I was afraid if we waited until we were there to buy it, it could be sold out.


 Yes...any time after you have your park tickets in hand. Buy it your first day at the park...you don't have to use the HHN that night...just tell them which night you want to attend.


----------



## mickeysmith

Ok!  Our first day there will be our HHN as well.  Can you get S and S online?


----------



## macraven

_if you have a day ticket, you can buy that discounted add on ticket/SnS.

if you order thru UO on the website, easy to buy the SnS at the same time.




ticket sales for hhn won't be out for awhile.

they are usually released in the summer.

_


----------



## mickeysmith

Thank you!  I may wait and get our park to park tix when the HHN tix are out.  I definitely want the SnS and EP.  Our plan is to enjoy Diagon Alley early, head back to HRH to rest, then DD14 and DH go back before closing to be in the park for HHN.  DD16 and I will chicken out on over to MNSSHP!  Does that sound like an ok plan?  This is getting exciting!


----------



## Metro West

mickeysmith said:


> Thank you!  I may wait and get our park to park tix when the HHN tix are out.  I definitely want the SnS and EP.  Our plan is to enjoy Diagon Alley early, head back to HRH to rest, then DD14 and DH go back before closing to be in the park for HHN.  DD16 and I will chicken out on over to MNSSHP!  Does that sound like an ok plan?  This is getting exciting!


 Definitely take advantage of S & S if possible...even with EPs. Just remember the park will close at 5pm on event nights so make sure you are back through the gates no later than 4:30pm...4:45pm at the absolute latest.


----------



## buzz2400

I was planning on buying my park to park universal ticket at AAA.  I was then going to buy a rush of fear ticket online at universal when they go on sale.  I can do this, right?  It will be the first time going to the horror nights and I don't want to screw it up.


----------



## macraven

_you'll be fine.

no problems_


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

they have started building the maze at the disaster queue area. So far, it looks like a facade of a two floors house.


----------



## Metro West

Well...according to posts on Facebook, we will have to endure _The Walking Dead_ yet again this year. I'm tired of the zombie stuff. Every year zombies, zombies, zombies. No icons over the past several years and not a lot of original content...too many franchises. Too bad...HHN used to be a truly exciting event but now....


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

Metro West said:


> Well...according to posts on Facebook, we will have to endure _The Walking Dead_ yet again this year. I'm tired of the zombie stuff. Every year zombies, zombies, zombies. No icons over the past several years and not a lot of original content...too many franchises. Too bad...HHN used to be a truly exciting event but now....



Yes one more year of The Walking Dead but everyone had to know it was coming back. It's funny you mention Icons because a pretty major one appears to be returning this year along with some original content & some pretty major IP's along with it. Don't worry, the event will be great this year. This is the worst of the news out of the way first, trust me.


----------



## babesboo99

This makes me happy I love zombies and can never get tired of them, this is our first time at HHN and me 7 yr old loves rick so she will enjoy this immensely.


----------



## Cais

Ugh, walking dead nights is back. I'm not very excited for this maze at all. 

Tickets and prices and ordering is up! I can only comment on the frequent fear pass since that's all I buy but price is pretty much the same. 16 nights this year for 73 (pass holder price). 

Also officially Diagon Alley will not be open during the event.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## macraven

_maze i dont know, house yes._


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Well...according to posts on Facebook, we will have to endure _The Walking Dead_ yet again this year. I'm tired of the zombie stuff. Every year zombies, zombies, zombies. No icons over the past several years and not a lot of original content...too many franchises. Too bad...HHN used to be a truly exciting event but now....



That sucks!!!!

I do hope Jack makes an appearance again this year after his guest spot last year, otherwise this will be a non event as far as we are concerned. You`re right 

What happened to the exciting, original and innovative HHN`s of previous years......is zombies really the best they can offer us? If it is I truly can`t believe how lazy and lacklustre their designers have become.

Will wait to see nearer the time if we will bother with it this year....they will have to come up with something because all those zombies bored me to leave early last year. Although they did have a couple of good houses last year. 
La Llorona and CITW were really good. But zombies were definitely too much.

Will watch with interest and hoping news gets better.


----------



## macraven

http://behindthethrills.com/2014/06...lywood-announces-for-halloween-horror-nights/

_more info on that site.
you can always count on them to inform us._


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

schumigirl said:


> That sucks!!!!
> 
> I do hope Jack makes an appearance again this year after his guest spot last year, otherwise this will be a non event as far as we are concerned. You`re right
> 
> What happened to the exciting, original and innovative HHN`s of previous years......is zombies really the best they can offer us? If it is I truly can`t believe how lazy and lacklustre their designers have become.
> 
> Will wait to see nearer the time if we will bother with it this year....they will have to come up with something because all those zombies bored me to leave early last year. Although they did have a couple of good houses last year.
> La Llorona and CITW were really good. But zombies were definitely too much.
> 
> Will watch with interest and hoping news gets better.




I'm sure Jack will return this year & this time he'll actually be able to jump out at you in the flesh.

News will get better, we're just getting started with the maze reveals. The best is yet to come.


----------



## schumigirl

PDJPrinceCharming said:


> I'm sure Jack will return this year & this time he'll actually be able to jump out at you in the flesh.
> 
> News will get better, we're just getting started with the maze reveals. The best is yet to come.



I would pay for that alone!!!!

Not sure about the maze though...........

Will definitely look for better news, sorry to anyone who loves zombies (you know who you are ) but had my fill of them last year


----------



## babesboo99

Is 2 nights enough to see the houses ? I would like to do 3 but the passes don't have Oct 25th on them so the only 2 days we can go are the 26th and 29th..


----------



## atricks

Just a note, Universal updated the website today,

http://www.halloweenhorrornights.com/orlando/rides.html

and as suspected:

"The Wizarding World of Harry Potter  Diagon Alley will not be open during this event."

but it will be open during regular day hours.


----------



## schumigirl

babesboo99 said:


> Is 2 nights enough to see the houses ? I would like to do 3 but the passes don't have Oct 25th on them so the only 2 days we can go are the 26th and 29th..



We did all the houses bar one last year over 2 nights, all without EP for the first time. That was opening weekend for houses and then the following weekend just to wander and catch a favourite again.

It can be done and if you have EP it would be better 

We spent the other nights there just enjoying the atmosphere (where we could avoid zombies!!)


----------



## babesboo99

Thank you.  We wil be there 5 days so we will he able to do all the harry potter stuff.  I guess I will have to do 2 days


----------



## agavegirl1

Just purchased add-on tickets for October 30th.  Based on that date I also bought the Express upgrade.  As someone who only gets to Orlando every four years, I am happy to have Walking Dead as part of the experience.


----------



## pezkore

macraven said:


> _hhn tickets are separate from park tickets.
> can't add on to the ptp tickets.
> 
> if you bought your ptp tickets from the UO website, you can call, give the confirmation number of that sale and buy the add on/SnS tickets.
> 
> if you bought your ptp tickets at another vendor, get the sns tickets once you are at the park.
> you can buy them in advance by showing your day ticket.
> the SnS tickets do not have to be used the day you buy them.
> but, specify for non peak / peak night hhn tickets as they are different in prices._



We purchased our park-to-park tickets last month via airmiles, hoping that when tickets went on sale we would just be able to purchase the discounted add-on tickets on the website by entering our ticket numbers. I see that's not an option on the website.  Since we used airmiles to purchase our PTP tickets, will we have to purchase our HHN tickets when we're at the park or could we call in with our ticket numbers? If we have to purchase them at the park... how often does the event sell out? We're planning on attending Wednesday, October 15th.


----------



## babesboo99

How many days can you add on to a ticket we bought ours months ago?


----------



## agavegirl1

pezkore said:


> We purchased our park-to-park tickets last month via airmiles, hoping that when tickets went on sale we would just be able to purchase the discounted add-on tickets on the website by entering our ticket numbers. I see that's not an option on the website.  Since we used airmiles to purchase our PTP tickets, will we have to purchase our HHN tickets when we're at the park or could we call in with our ticket numbers? If we have to purchase them at the park... how often does the event sell out? We're planning on attending Wednesday, October 15th.



I was able to purchase add-on tickets without entering anything about my park ticket.  I am assuming I will be asked at the gate to produce my park ticket and add on ticket.


----------



## pezkore

agavegirl1 said:


> I was able to purchase add-on tickets without entering anything about my park ticket.  I am assuming I will be asked at the gate to produce my park ticket and add on ticket.



Just went and tried it out again. I thought you had to select the PTP option next for it to proceed... ::facepalm:: I now see that you don't. Oops, my bad. haha well that is certainly good news!

edit: Well, it's not exactly working... when I choose the tickets under "HHN ADD-ON TICKET" - I click 'Add to cart' and afterwards, it does say 'Added', but the online subtotal remains $0.00. When I click next to 'review & checkout' - there's nothing in my shopping cart??

Using: https://tickets.universalorlando.com/Ticket-Store-HHN/PurchaseTickets.aspx?HHNTickets


----------



## Metro West

pezkore said:


> Just went and tried it out again. I thought you had to select the PTP option next for it to proceed... ::facepalm:: I now see that you don't. Oops, my bad. haha well that is certainly good news!
> 
> edit: Well, it's not exactly working... when I choose the tickets under "HHN ADD-ON TICKET" - I click 'Add to cart' and afterwards, it does say 'Added', but the online subtotal remains $0.00. When I click next to 'review & checkout' - there's nothing in my shopping cart??
> 
> Using: https://tickets.universalorlando.com/Ticket-Store-HHN/PurchaseTickets.aspx?HHNTickets


 I tried just now and it worked for me. It came up at $152.99 plus tax for a one day park ticket and HHN ticket for a Friday. Make sure you are putting in the number of tickets before selecting any ticket option. You do not have to have P2P tickets...HHN is only in the Studios so a one day ticket is fine.


----------



## pezkore

Metro West said:


> I tried just now and it worked for me. It came up at $152.99 plus tax for a one day park ticket and HHN ticket for a Friday. Make sure you are putting in the number of tickets before selecting any ticket option. You do not have to have P2P tickets...HHN is only in the Studios so a one day ticket is fine.



We already have our PTP tickets purchased - the problem was I was unable to purchase the add-on version of the HHN tickets without having to purchase yet another ticket for the park(s).

Anyway, I figured out how to make it work. I selected the HHN ticket alongside a regular park ticket, then clicked 'remove' on the park entry ticket on the review and checkout page.


----------



## Metro West

pezkore said:


> We already have our PTP tickets purchased - the problem was I was unable to purchase the add-on version of the HHN tickets without having to purchase yet another ticket for the park(s).
> 
> Anyway, I figured out how to make it work. I selected the HHN ticket alongside a regular park ticket, then clicked 'remove' on the park entry ticket on the review and checkout page.


 Yeah...I saw that. I'm surprised the website is allowing the purchase of the HHN ticket w/o adding park tickets to it.


----------



## pezkore

Metro West said:


> Yeah...I saw that. I'm surprised the website is allowing the purchase of the HHN ticket w/o adding park tickets to it.



Why? Our trip has been planned around attending the Halloween events of both Disney and Universal. Our tickets were purchased knowing that there would be a discounted cost for HHN - I don't see how it matters when the tickets were purchased, then or now. I think anyone who has pre-purchased tickets should be entitled to the add-on discount. We will be in the park during the day and staying for the event at night.

But I do find it strange that they don't have a section where you can enter in your pre-purchased tickets # or something. I assume when at the park, we will have to show proof of purchase.


----------



## Metro West

pezkore said:


> Why? Our trip has been planned around attending the Halloween events of both Disney and Universal. Our tickets were purchased knowing that there would be a discounted cost for HHN - I don't see how it matters when the tickets were purchased, then or now. I think anyone who has pre-purchased tickets should be entitled to the add-on discount. We will be in the park during the day and staying for the event at night.
> 
> But I do find it strange that they don't have a section where you can enter in your pre-purchased tickets # or something. I assume when at the park, we will have to show proof of purchase.


The fact that the website is allowing the purchase of the add-on ticket w/o verifying theme park ticket numbers is strange. You are right...there should be somewhere to enter the ticket numbers before letting the transaction finish. I'm not arguing with you about when or where theme park tickets were purchased or when...it doesn't matter. The point is...in the past you always had a prove your theme park tickets have already been purchased in order to get the HHN discount.


----------



## Janed

We are going for the first time this October - 26th, a Sunday.  Our group includes three 20 something young adults and two 60 something parents.  I am not sure I have the stomach for the constant fright, so I'm not quite ready to purchase the tickets yet.  So, I have just a couple of questions:  If the $41.99 for an add on ticket is discounted,  how much is the discount off the regular price?  Does the event sell out and should I be worried about that?  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Metro West

Janed said:


> We are going for the first time this October - 26th, a Sunday.  Our group includes three 20 something young adults and two 60 something parents.  I am not sure I have the stomach for the constant fright, so I'm not quite ready to purchase the tickets yet.  So, I have just a couple of questions:  If the $41.99 for an add on ticket is discounted,  how much is the discount off the regular price?  Does the event sell out and should I be worried about that?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 The add on ticket is about the same discount as the Florida resident discount for a single admission. The regular general admission cost is $95.99 for a single night but discounts range from $41.99 to $72.99 depending on the night you're going. Typically the cheaper cost is for off peak which is Sunday, Wednesday and Thursday. Fridays are more but Saturdays are prime time for ticket costs and crowds. I doubt seriously the event will sell out but you can purchase the add on ticket anytime after theme park tickets are purchased.


----------



## TaylorsDad

We are thinking about trying the first Fri-Sun night in Oct with the rush of fear with express. Just wanted to verify this includes express to the houses each of those nights, correct? If so sounds like a bargain


----------



## Marquibiri

TaylorsDad said:


> We are thinking about trying the first Fri-Sun night in Oct with the rush of fear with express. Just wanted to verify this includes express to the houses each of those nights, correct? If so sounds like a bargain



Indeed!!

I will be there for the event October 2 through the 5th!

Mac, you gonna be there on the 5th, right? If not, I'll push my trip back a week.

Will buy the Rush of Fear plus Express tomorrow.



Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## macraven

Marquibiri said:


> Indeed!!
> 
> I will be there for the event October 2 through the 5th!
> 
> Mac, you gonna be there on the 5th, right? If not, I'll push my trip back a week.
> 
> Will buy the Rush of Fear plus Express tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri



_*Oct 5th........

i already contacted Pax and wife and sending a note to Sharky for the 5th.
Plan for the 5th.*_


----------



## PammyK

Well, I can't say I'm exactly thrilled at the idea of another TWD House this year, but at the same time, I'm hoping that they'll really be able to get it right so we'll get that sense of being trapped by a massive herd of walkers, all trying to rip out our throats.  Also, the last season of TWD did give them a journey upon which they can take us in the house, so the more I consider, the more hope I have for them to exceed our (admittedly low) expectations for the house.  

Right now I'm looking at getting the FF+ Pass again.  As a local annual passholder, it works out to the best value for the money.  Plus, I've been able to arrange my work schedule so I should be able to do S&S most nights and get some good house time in before the descent of the masses.  No express pass for me though.  That would almost triple the cost of admission.


----------



## Pepsiduck

Even though I am not too sure how happy I am with another TWD house but I do know depending what day I got class and work, I will be there every Thursday or Friday night! 

Also I am hoping there is a Purge theme somewhere this year. I don't care if it is a SZ or a house.


----------



## macraven

_i'm not thrilled with WD again but from what i read in Behind the Thrills, the WD house will be big and only 2 sections/streets of SA of WD.

i'm a huge fan of WD tv show and if it is done right and lots of walkers are involved in the house, i'm good with it.

behind the thrills is always correct and gives out a wealth of info on the darkside.

now i only need to wait for the day tour info._


----------



## dedex13

Can't quite decide which ticket to purchase... We'll be there 9/30 through 10/6 and was considering the Rush of Fear and would probably have to go with the + Express version because we simply loathe waiting in line.  But I'm not entirely sure we even want to go more than one night. One night was enough for me last year... all that walking did us in.  When I first asked my daughter if she wanted to go more than one night she said yes, but now she's dithering (probably because I said I wasn't sure about going more than one night) and is no help whatsoever (drives me nuts that she capitulates to my opinion and never really expresses one of her own). I need to think on it a bit... how quickly do the Rush of Fear + Express usually sell out?


----------



## macraven

_every year, the promo states "buy soon as tickets do sell out"......


and i buy my tickets early while my friends i meet up with there, don't.

there are some nights that the express tickets can sell out.

9/30 and early october don't sell out.

you listed 10/6 but no hhn on that night.
(typo i'm sure but do you mean the 5th)

crowds start to build on saturdays and then can sell out later in the month.

if you look at the chart for ep prices, the higher dates tend to run out.

if your daughter wants to do another night and you don't, check out the non private group tour.
she would be with others w/ a tour guide for the houses.
need to be 16 for a group tour._


----------



## plutotek

We have P2P tickets for Sept 25 as well as tickets for HHN.  I've seen mention of a "holding area" that HHN ticket holders are sent to some sort of holding/staging area between US closing and HHN opening.  

My question is this something required or would we be able to grab a bite to eat on City Walk before the evening's festivities begin?

TIA


----------



## Metro West

plutotek said:


> We have P2P tickets for Sept 25 as well as tickets for HHN.  I've seen mention of a "holding area" that HHN ticket holders are sent to some sort of holding/staging area between US closing and HHN opening.
> 
> My question is this something required or would we be able to grab a bite to eat on City Walk before the evening's festivities begin?
> 
> TIA


 If you are planning on doing Stay & Scream, you will need to be in the park prior to closing making leaving and returning extremely difficult. If you aren't inside the park by 4:45pm, you will not be admitted until the public mob outside is released around 6:30pm. So...I would plan on eating inside the park at Finnegan's which is the only place open during the change over period. 

Did I answer your question?


----------



## macraven

_listen to* Metro* about being in the park around 4:45 on the HHN nights if you have that ticket.


if you are not in the park near closing time of 5:00 pm, you willl have to enter HHN when the main gates open.

there have been some dates i have gone when UO closes entrance at 4:50 and not on the dot at 5:00 pm.

the regular line can be slow as all have to walk thru metal detectors to get into the park.


i have seen on some dates where those without a park ticket, start to line up at 4:30 at the entrance for the 6:30 opening .


if you are a guest at one of the 3 onsite hotels, you will be able to enter a special line (that is if they have it in effect this year) from 6:00 to 8:00 pm.
your hotel will inform you of this location.
in past years it is the one line to the far right of the entrance.

you still have to go thru the metal detectors in the hotel entrance line to the park._


----------



## dani77

I got an email from Universal with tickets (discounts) for AP holders. I want to get the rush of fear ticket...but when I click the "buy now" link and enter my AP information, I end up at the regular Universal website. No disounted tickets there, not regular rush of fear tickets either...just regular HHN tickets.
Has anyone had any luck purchasing the discounted rush of fear ticket?


----------



## housemouse

When the holding areas open do they both go to the same house? Or does each area let out to a different house? I only went 2 nights last year and we went to Finnegans both of those nights and waited. I'm going 4 nights this year and have reservations for 2 of the nights at Finnegans.  I was planning on going to the other holding area the other 2 nights. But if they both go to the same house when opened I'm going to make 2 more Finnegans reservations. Hope that what I'm asking makes sense.


----------



## mickeysmith

Am I crazy or did I calculate right -  -

I put in four 3-Day PTP +  two Stay & Scream + two EP for HHN.

That was cheaper than  . . . 

four 2-Day PTP + two Gen. Admin. HHN + two EP HHN.

(Only two of us are going to HHN on a Sunday.)

If I did it right, the Stay & Scream is an awesome deal! Plus, it appears to be  only a $40 difference between the 2 vs. 3 Day PTP for our family!!

Thank you for all the advice on this thread (as well as the others)!


----------



## macraven

dani77 said:


> I got an email from Universal with tickets (discounts) for AP holders. I want to get the rush of fear ticket...but when I click the "buy now" link and enter my AP information, I end up at the regular Universal website. No disounted tickets there, not regular rush of fear tickets either...just regular HHN tickets.
> Has anyone had any luck purchasing the discounted rush of fear ticket?



_i talked with the online ticket store this morning.
the ap rates are listed on the UO website but are not loaded in the computer yet.



looks like an IT problem.

i called the online store around 3:30 this after noon and was told they are still working on the glitch for selling the ap rush of fear and frequent fear passes.

I was told to try again tomorrow and hopefully you can buy then.


I am wanting to buy the AP FF + express pass_


----------



## TaylorsDad

How quickly do the rush of fear with express sell out? I would like to go this year the 1st Fri-Sun in Oct. However, due to responsibilities at work, I will not know if I can be spared until probably early to mid September.


----------



## Metro West

housemouse said:


> When the holding areas open do they both go to the same house? Or does each area let out to a different house? I only went 2 nights last year and we went to Finnegans both of those nights and waited. I'm going 4 nights this year and have reservations for 2 of the nights at Finnegans.  I was planning on going to the other holding area the other 2 nights. But if they both go to the same house when opened I'm going to make 2 more Finnegans reservations. Hope that what I'm asking makes sense.


 Each holding area has it's own S & S house. The one by Finnegan's will feature one of the soundstage houses. No one knows which house will be featured for each holding areas.


----------



## housemouse

Metro West said:


> Each holding area has it's own S & S house. The one by Finnegan's will feature one of the soundstage houses. No one knows which house will be featured for each holding areas.



Nice! That's what I was hoping. Thank you Metro!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Yeah I just heard about WD again this year and I'm on the fence about it.Love the show but US is milking this franchise for ever-IMO.

Found a teaser of sorts:*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llUE5W0IfcM


----------



## macraven

_i read on another aboard there was a possible 3 year contract.
this would be year 3.

_


----------



## plutotek

Metro West said:


> If you are planning on doing Stay & Scream, you will need to be in the park prior to closing making leaving and returning extremely difficult. If you aren't inside the park by 4:45pm, you will not be admitted until the public mob outside is released around 6:30pm. So...I would plan on eating inside the park at Finnegan's which is the only place open during the change over period.
> 
> Did I answer your question?



I appreciate the info.  Just to make sure I understand, SnS applies to hard ticketholders who are inside the park at closing?  How many holding areas are there?


----------



## macraven

plutotek said:


> I appreciate the info.  Just to make sure I understand, SnS applies to hard ticketholders who are inside the park at closing?  How many holding areas are there?



_yes, that add on ticket, SnS, will allow you to stay in the park to wait for HHN release.

i can think of 2 holding areas last year.

one by the main merch store / DE ride, one by finnegans and thought there was a 3rd holding area._


----------



## PammyK

macraven said:


> _yes, that add on ticket, SnS, will allow you to stay in the park to wait for HHN release.
> 
> i can think of 2 holding areas last year.
> 
> one by the main merch store / DE ride, one by finnegans and thought there was a 3rd holding area._


I'm pretty sure there was also one back by ET/Animal Actor Show.


----------



## macraven

PammyK said:


> I'm pretty sure there was also one back by ET/Animal Actor Show.



_i know there was for some years but last year i rode ET and got off the ride around 5:20 and no holding site in that area at the day i was there.

finnegans area was closed as it was full and they walked me to the one near the DE/merch store._


----------



## jaoconnor

housemouse said:


> When the holding areas open do they both go to the same house? Or does each area let out to a different house? I only went 2 nights last year and we went to Finnegans both of those nights and waited. I'm going 4 nights this year and have reservations for 2 of the nights at Finnegans.  I was planning on going to the other holding area the other 2 nights. But if they both go to the same house when opened I'm going to make 2 more Finnegans reservations. Hope that what I'm asking makes sense.



What would be the ideal time for a Finnigan's reservation?  I doubt we will want a full meal in the late afternoon, but it would be nice to have a table for some appetizers & maybe a cocktail while we wait???  :


----------



## dani77

macraven said:


> i talked with the online ticket store this morning. the ap rates are listed on the UO website but are not loaded in the computer yet.  looks like an IT problem.  i called the online store around 3:30 this after noon and was told they are still working on the glitch for selling the ap rush of fear and frequent fear passes.  I was told to try again tomorrow and hopefully you can buy then.  I am wanting to buy the AP FF + express pass


Thanks a lot. As long as its just a glitch in the system and I can purchase the ticket at some point all is fine. I was worried that it could be a problem with ordering and accessing the website from overseas. Cant wait to finally experience HHN for the very first time


----------



## housemouse

jaoconnor said:


> What would be the ideal time for a Finnigan's reservation?  I doubt we will want a full meal in the late afternoon, but it would be nice to have a table for some appetizers & maybe a cocktail while we wait???  :



I did 4:15 both times last year and it worked well for us but we were eating a meal. I did notice that within 30 minutes or so of our arrival there was a significant increase of people in the restaurant and milling about the bar and a fairly long line of people waiting to check in. If I was just going for appetizers and drinks I'd probably go around 4:30.


----------



## LOLA2

QUESTION - I have been going for years and have never noticed this.

Usually we buy stay and scream along with hard ticket and express passes.

This year we are on a more strict budget so no stay and scream.  We just want HHN ticket and express pass.  If I am looking correctly it shows the Rush of Fear is less expensive that the general admission..  Too me this does not make sense you can go multiple TH,Sun for less than a general admission.  Or do I have this wrong maybe it has to be purchased with a general admission ticket like the stay and scream.

So basically can I just checkout with the Rush of fear and Express pass?  We are going Oct 2 Thursday.

Thanks


----------



## LOLA2

ALSO - We usually get there around 4:15 and head to Finnegans.  This year we won't so what time should we get to park what time do lines at front die down by?  Would rather not wait at gates for over an hour.


----------



## dedex13

I've made a 4:45pm reservation for Finnegan's since we're planning to do the Unmasking the Horror tour (last year we had to rush off after the tour to make a 4:30 reservation).  We eat fairly quickly and so I'm not too worried about being done in time, but now I'm starting to get concerned that we will have to wait in a long line to check in and won't actually get seated until much later.


----------



## Irishman

OK...This sounds real fun.But this thread keeps going on.And I am confussed.....SO....That said what do I need in the line of tickets.other than the normal park ticket's....Should I be trying to get them now??And where do I need to shop??


----------



## agavegirl1

You will need a separate ticket for this event for the day(s) you want to attend.  If you have park tickets, you can buy the discounted Stay and Scream ticket for the event.  If you will only be attending the event, you will need a ticket for the event only.  They are for sale now on Universal's website under "Events" and Halloween Horror Nights.  You can also purchase an Express Pass for the event. 
There are multi-day options as well.  When the tickets sell out will depend on when you go.


----------



## xStitch

Hey everyone, newbie poster here *waves* 

I was wondering if anyone whose gone to HHN frequently could help me? My friend and I were planning on going on November 1st as we went last year on a Thursday and barely saw anything so we were hoping that the day after Halloween would be less busy. But now I'm noticing that tickets and express passes are cheaper on Halloween night. 

What night would be the better option? Also if we stick with November 1st, would we still need to get an express pass? If it makes any difference we will be doing the Stay and Scream and this time we'll make sure to be in Universal for 4:30. We missed out last year by waiting in the huge line for Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey


----------



## macraven

xStitch said:


> Hey everyone, newbie poster here *waves*
> 
> I was wondering if anyone whose gone to HHN frequently could help me? My friend and I were planning on going on November 1st as we went last year on a Thursday and barely saw anything so we were hoping that the day after Halloween would be less busy. But now I'm noticing that tickets and express passes are cheaper on Halloween night.
> 
> What night would be the better option? Also if we stick with November 1st, would we still need to get an express pass? If it makes any difference we will be doing the Stay and Scream and this time we'll make sure to be in Universal for 4:30. We missed out last year by waiting in the huge line for Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey



_both of those nights HHN ends at midnight.
you are correct, it is cheaper on the 31st than nov 1st.

*this is only a guess....*
maybe locals do a family thing for trick/treating on the 31st and that is why prices are cheaper.

looks like the end of the season has less crowds and express is cheaper on that friday rather than saturday.

if the ep is cheaper on one night, that is an indicator to me UO does not expect overwhelming crowds.
when the price is higher, they are expecting more in the park.

i don't go to HHN the last week of the event.
if i had to pick one night, it would be that friday due to the costs.

hopefully someone else will help you with your questions that has been there during the end of the season._


----------



## xStitch

Thanks for the reply. We went on a Thursday last year thinking it wouldn't be too bad but only got through two mazes and saw both shows. Granted it was near the end of October but when you're a student there is only so much you can do.

I have seen on other boards that Halloween isn't as bad due to parents taking kids out and people going to parties but with it being a Friday night I'm not too sure. I just thought the 1st wouldn't be too bad as I've worked at the Halloween thing up in Toronto and come November 1st it'd be dead, but our weather also sucks compared to Orlando so that might play a part in it 

Price isn't that much of an issue, we don't mind going on the Saturday if we don't need the express pass. Friday is about $16 cheaper with the SnS and the express pass is $10 cheaper but if we need the express pass on Friday and don't on the Saturday.


----------



## macraven

_looking at the other saturday nights ex pass, they are $109.99

those saturdays will be packed.

the last saturday of the event has a much lower ep cost.
the friday is even cheaper.

that could mean more will go on friday since the prices or cheaper, or more will go on saturday since many won't have to work that day.


it's a toss up.
plan on which date suits you better.

why don't you use the search button and pull up last years threads that discuss the hhn attendance for the last few days of hhn.

it might be helpful if you don't know which night to decide on for this year._


----------



## ThinkTink09

LOLA2 said:


> QUESTION - I have been going for years and have never noticed this.
> 
> Usually we buy stay and scream along with hard ticket and express passes.
> 
> This year we are on a more strict budget so no stay and scream.  We just want HHN ticket and express pass.  If I am looking correctly it shows the Rush of Fear is less expensive that the general admission..  Too me this does not make sense you can go multiple TH,Sun for less than a general admission.  Or do I have this wrong maybe it has to be purchased with a general admission ticket like the stay and scream.
> 
> So basically can I just checkout with the Rush of fear and Express pass?  We are going Oct 2 Thursday.
> 
> Thanks



That's exactly what I did last year for our 1 day visit  I kept thinking - this just can't be right, how can you buy a multi day pass for less than a 1 day ticket?? But you can... so go for it!!!


----------



## dedex13

We went on Halloween last year thinking crowds would be better especially since it was on a Thursday.  I can't compare to other years, but it was busier than I expected.  We did S&S and by the time we were out of the 1st house the wait for CiTW was 45 minutes or so.  I don't think I saw a wait less than an hour the rest of the night.  We had the express pass and so managed to do all the houses (and AWIL a second time with express) but did not see the shows.  We probably could have, since we were done around 10 or so, but we didn't feel like walking all the way back to the other end of the park.


----------



## dedex13

I'm trying to purchase a Rush of Fear + Express ticket with the annual pass discount and I'm now able to sign in, but there is no option for this ticket.  Could it have sold out already?


----------



## Metro West

dedex13 said:


> I'm trying to purchase a Rush of Fear + Express ticket with the annual pass discount and I'm now able to sign in, but there is no option for this ticket.  Could it have sold out already?


 No...AP discounts have not been released until later in the summer historically. Don't worry about buying any tickets right now.


----------



## macraven

dedex13 said:


> I'm trying to purchase a Rush of Fear + Express ticket with the annual pass discount and I'm now able to sign in, but there is no option for this ticket.  Could it have sold out already?



_the rof + express is not sold out.
they are not in the system.


i am trying to buy FF + ep and they too are not in the system.

IT is still working on the glitch as AP rates on some passes didn't load.

last confimed this with TM's was EST 9:45 pm last night.


i call to order tickets.
once they are in the system, the TM can order them for you in stead of you waiting to use the AP site to order.

i haven't called today yet, but would be great if the glitches have been worked out and we can buy those passes now._


----------



## dani77

I bought my RoF ticket using the annual pass discount last night. The day before, the tickets were not loaded into the system yet, last night it worked just fine.

A question to all who have done the non private RIP tour: considering the tour for saturday sept. 27th. Since the park is only open til 12 a.m. that day and the tour starts at 8 p.m....will there be time to do some rides after the tour or will the end of the tour be pretty close to park closing anyway?


----------



## macraven

dani77 said:


> I bought my RoF ticket using the annual pass discount last night. The day before, the tickets were not loaded into the system yet, last night it worked just fine.
> 
> A question to all who have done the non private RIP tour: considering the tour for saturday sept. 27th. Since the park is only open til 12 a.m. that day and the tour starts at 8 p.m....will there be time to do some rides after the tour or will the end of the tour be pretty close to park closing anyway?



_i booked the private rip tour for columbus day weekend.
that one ends at 2:00 am so no rides after the tour.

the non private tours begins at 8:00 and will last up to 4 hours.
the park on sept 27th closes at midnight.
if your tour is done by 11:30/45, then you can use your rip credentials and use the express line for a ride.
once it is midnight, the line rides will be closed
all in that ride line before closure, will allow you to do that ride.

website states up to 12 in the non private tours.
if you have less people than that and cover all the houses and the one show, and couple of rides, your tour could be over before midnight.
that would free you up to hit the rides then.

the non private tour begins at 8:00.
you could do rides prior to your meet up for the tour.

i have done the non private tour many many years back.
i switched over the the private tours for better flexibility about 14 years ago.

_


----------



## Janed

I am working on figuring out what is the lease expensive way to get our tickets.  There are five of us going, will do stay and scream with express passes;  staying onsite.  

If I get one annual pass how many stay and scream tickets can I get?  Same number of express passes?  Is there a discount for having an annual pass?

OMG,  the different options are so confusing!!!!


----------



## macraven

_i called the online ticket number this morning and was able to buy the AP 
FF + express and one friday night AP rate.

the TM that worked with me said she could get the order to go through by using galaxy.  it is another way to process the passes for AP holders.

if you call and can not get your order completed w/the AP rate, ask the TM to process your request with galaxy.

hope this helps someone until the AP site glitch is fixed.
_


----------



## macraven

Janed said:


> I am working on figuring out what is the lease expensive way to get our tickets.  There are five of us going, will do stay and scream with express passes;  staying onsite.
> 
> If I get one annual pass how many stay and scream tickets can I get?  Same number of express passes?  Is there a discount for having an annual pass?
> 
> OMG,  the different options are so confusing!!!!



_you can buy 6 hhn add on tickets with your ap per date._


----------



## LUVIOA

FWIW - I just tried to purchase the ROF+express on the phone and they are still not available. The TM I talked to confirmed that an IT ticket was currently being worked on. Mac, I didn't read your post until I came here to find out if anyone else had luck, so I didn't mention the galaxy part. She told me to keep trying and hopefully in the next 24 hours it will be fixed.


----------



## cah1pgh

If I buy the unlimited 3 park pass on UT can I do the add on HHN ticket for one night?  Or does the park to park tix need to be purchased on Universals site as well?


----------



## macraven

LUVIOA said:


> FWIW - I just tried to purchase the ROF+express on the phone and they are still not available. The TM I talked to confirmed that an IT ticket was currently being worked on. Mac, I didn't read your post until I came here to find out if anyone else had luck, so I didn't mention the galaxy part. She told me to keep trying and hopefully in the next 24 hours it will be fixed.



_i was told by the TM Deborah/Debra that if someone wants to get the FF + or 
ROF + and told that those frequent passes which include the express are not in the system, tell the TM to use the galaxy process and it can be done.

the AP ROF and FF passes will go thru but not with the express.
until IT fixes the glitch, the TM can get it processed but thru another way/galaxy.

since the website and ticket prices went up, i have called twice daily.
today the employee told me she could process it with my ap rate for what i wanted.

i had to give her my AP pin number and once it confirmed i was active, she went thru the galaxy process and gave me my confirmation number.

if you get an employee that doesn't know how to process your request, you can ask for a supervisor.

after Deborah/Debra (don't know how to spell her name) helped me, i asked her to transfer me to a supervisor.

when i was connected, i explained how wonderful the TM was and asked that it be noted the TM was a Super Star !!
I piled on the complements as i was delighted this TM knew what to do, offered to take care of it and had the most professional curtesy to me during our conversation.

i always take the time to let a supervisor be aware of an excellent/super star employee.

the lines close at 10 ET so maybe you want to try again or early tomorrow morning.
when i talked with the TM, she did tell me sell outs on certain tickets won't happen this soon.
later a date can sell out or an express ticket but not this soon._


----------



## xStitch

dedex13 said:


> We went on Halloween last year thinking crowds would be better especially since it was on a Thursday.  I can't compare to other years, but it was busier than I expected.  We did S&S and by the time we were out of the 1st house the wait for CiTW was 45 minutes or so.  I don't think I saw a wait less than an hour the rest of the night.  We had the express pass and so managed to do all the houses (and AWIL a second time with express) but did not see the shows.  We probably could have, since we were done around 10 or so, but we didn't feel like walking all the way back to the other end of the park.




I would have loved a 45 minute wait for Cabin in the Woods, it was well over 2 hours the night we were there, even at 1:30 in the morning. Were the lines long with the express pass? We waited a while for AWIL and saw the express pass line looked to be a decent wait. 

Another kinda dumb question, if we say bought the Universal tickets through CAA, would we be able to upgrade to SnS at the front gate or even by calling Universal? Or would we need to buy them together on the Universal website?


----------



## dedex13

cah1pgh said:


> If I buy the unlimited 3 park pass on UT can I do the add on HHN ticket for one night?  Or does the park to park tix need to be purchased on Universals site as well?



My daughter had this ticket last year and we had to wait until we were in the park to get our ticket, but there was no problem with it.


----------



## dedex13

xStitch said:


> I would have loved a 45 minute wait for Cabin in the Woods, it was well over 2 hours the night we were there, even at 1:30 in the morning. Were the lines long with the express pass? We waited a while for AWIL and saw the express pass line looked to be a decent wait.
> 
> Another kinda dumb question, if we say bought the Universal tickets through CAA, would we be able to upgrade to SnS at the front gate or even by calling Universal? Or would we need to buy them together on the Universal website?



Ok, so I guess  maybe it wasn't so busy after all.  I just hate waiting in lines so anything over 30 minutes is too long (probably one of the reasons I don't care for Disney).   The express lines were great though, we pretty much were able to go straight through to where the express merged with the regular line.  I don't think we waited more than 15 minutes for anything (other than the first time through AWiL which we did not use express for).

My daughter had a 3 park unlimited ticket we purchased from UT last year and we had no problem purchasing the SnS at the park. We went to guest services and they didn't even ask to see the ticket.


----------



## Metro West

xStitch said:


> I would have loved a 45 minute wait for Cabin in the Woods, it was well over 2 hours the night we were there, even at 1:30 in the morning. Were the lines long with the express pass? We waited a while for AWIL and saw the express pass line looked to be a decent wait.
> 
> Another kinda dumb question, if we say bought the Universal tickets through CAA, would we be able to upgrade to SnS at the front gate or even by calling Universal? Or would we need to buy them together on the Universal website?


 I think our wait was around 20 minutes for Cabin but it was pretty early on that night. Lines tend to grow very quickly especially for houses near the front of the park. 

You can add on the HHN ticket at either park once you have arrived...that's the easiest thing to do. Otherwise, you will have to have your theme park tickets in hand so you can enter the code on the website. I would just wait though...less to keep up with prior to arriving.


----------



## xStitch

Thank you both for the information. I don't plan on buying them yet, I'm just trying to figure out what we're gonna do. 

What are the odds of them selling out? I know the express pass could sell out so if we decide to do that we'll buy that online but what about HHN tickets?


----------



## plutotek

Is there a map/diagram showing what's located where during HHN??


----------



## Metro West

plutotek said:


> Is there a map/diagram showing what's located where during HHN??


 Not yet...nothing has been announced officially except The Walking Dead. A map will be released sometime in the next few weeks.



xStitch said:


> What are the odds of them selling out? I know the express pass could sell out so if we decide to do that we'll buy that online but what about HHN tickets?


 I don't think you'll have to worry about the actual event tickets selling out...Express yes...event no.


----------



## buzz2400

Kinda of a stupid question but I went to universal site and looked at the rush of fear "full details" and it states under restrictions apply that it is valid for one admission to Universal for the HHN event.  But on the original page it states admission to all event nights during the first three weeks.  

so question is if I pay the $76, can I go every single night that have HHN for the the first three weeks.  

also if I buy the rush of fear plus HHN express for $190, that means I would have the express every single night as well.


----------



## xStitch

That's what I thought. I guess they don't limit tickets like Disney does for MNSSHP. Thanks for the help


----------



## macraven

buzz2400 said:


> Kinda of a stupid question but I went to universal site and looked at the rush of fear "full details" and it states under restrictions apply that it is valid for one admission to Universal for the HHN event.  But on the original page it states admission to all event nights during the first three weeks.
> 
> so question is if I pay the $76, can I go every single night that have HHN for the the first three weeks.
> 
> also if I buy the rush of fear plus HHN express for $190, that means I would have the express every single night as well.



_yes.


you can click on the type of pass on the uo hhn website and it will show the dates that are included.

the ROF covers the first 10 nights of the hard ticket event.

ROF + express is also a sweet deal._


----------



## cah1pgh

Thanks Dedex13.


----------



## jlay68

I already have day passes for our September trip to Universal.  We pick up the day tickets at a kiosk when we arrive.  We also want to go to HHN one day of our trip.  I went to the Universal HHN site and was able to buy Express passes for the night we are going, but it won't let me add the add-on tickets to our already purchased day passes.  Any advice?  Can you get add-on tickets through any other source?  I was trying to solve the problem without having to make a call to Universal.


----------



## Metro West

jlay68 said:


> I already have day passes for our September trip to Universal.  We pick up the day tickets at a kiosk when we arrive.  We also want to go to HHN one day of our trip.  I went to the Universal HHN site and was able to buy Express passes for the night we are going, but it won't let me add the add-on tickets to our already purchased day passes.  Any advice?  Can you get add-on tickets through any other source?  I was trying to solve the problem without having to make a call to Universal.


 You cannot purchase the add on tickets until you have your theme park tickets in hand. You must enter the code when adding the HHN tickets to the park tickets. You will need to purchase the discounted HHN ticket once you arrive since you are using Will Call kiosks.


----------



## schumigirl

Is there a rumour that there is going to be a Halloween house this year........Michael Myers being there would make my year!!!!!!

Even though he scares the life out of me


----------



## jlay68

Oh thank you!


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Is there a rumour that there is going to be a Halloween house this year........Michael Myers being there would make my year!!!!!!
> 
> Even though he scares the life out of me



_i read that rumor and the other one about the rest of the houses.

no comment on what i feel about it.
i'll wait until after i do HHN for my two cents on it._


----------



## AllyElly

My husband and I have APs and are attending HHN along with my dad.  My husband is going on Fri and Sat and will be getting the ROF pass.  My dad will go with him Fri and I will go with him Sat.  Can I purchase my dad's ticket using my AP discount?  I know you can get up to 6 discounted tickets but didn't know if they had to all be the same ones.

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

_you can buy hhn tickets with the ap discount._


----------



## TigerandBear

We literally purchased our universal tickets last sunday (8th June) and then seen that HHN had started selling tickets on the monday. All we want to buy is Stay n Scream and an express pass but obviously the site wont let us  Will they let us buy them over the phone? We dont want the express passes to run out!


----------



## babesboo99

Just went on the sight to look up tickets and I had trouble signing in and when I went to look up express passes no dates were highlighted  available. Could they have sold out this fast? We are  staying at the HRH on Oct 25th - Oct 30th and we would like to go to HHN on the 26th and the 29th I was going to get the FFP but now I am thinking I should buy the passes and tickets separately I am afraid they will sell  out?


----------



## macraven

babesboo99 said:


> Just went on the sight to look up tickets and I had trouble signing in and when I went to look up express passes no dates were highlighted  available. Could they have sold out this fast? We are  staying at the HRH on Oct 25th - Oct 30th and we would like to go to HHN on the 26th and the 29th I was going to get the FFP but now I am thinking I should buy the passes and tickets separately I am afraid they will sell  out?



_sounds more like a computor glitch going on.
tickets don't sell out within a week from release.
_


----------



## Metro West

babesboo99 said:


> Just went on the sight to look up tickets and I had trouble signing in and when I went to look up express passes no dates were highlighted  available. Could they have sold out this fast? We are  staying at the HRH on Oct 25th - Oct 30th and we would like to go to HHN on the 26th and the 29th I was going to get the FFP but now I am thinking I should buy the passes and tickets separately I am afraid they will sell  out?


 Stick to your plan...the EPs for the event most likely have not been released yet.  



TigerandBear said:


> We literally purchased our universal tickets last sunday (8th June) and then seen that HHN had started selling tickets on the monday. All we want to buy is Stay n Scream and an express pass but obviously the site wont let us  Will they let us buy them over the phone? We dont want the express passes to run out!


 You have to have the ticket #s to order the S & S discounted HHN ticket otherwise you can't do it. Universal could probably do it over the phone w/o ticket #s...they would have to override the system so you can either wait or buy them via phone. Express can be purchased at any time...you should have no problems ordering those online.


----------



## babesboo99

I have a AP does that make a difference? also is it cheaper to buy the FFP with EP or buy everything separately?


----------



## Metro West

babesboo99 said:


> I have a AP does that make a difference? also is it cheaper to buy the FFP with EP or buy everything separately?


 AP discounts have not been released yet. Wait until those discounts are released to make your decision.


----------



## RickFreeze

This year will my wife and my first time at HHN.  We will be there on Oct 2nd and I was wondering if we will need the Express Pass to be able to do all the houses?  Also if they bring back the Rocky Horror Picture Show show we would like to check that out too.  So with wanting to see a show and all of the houses, will we need Express Pass even this early in the month, and a Thursday too boot.


----------



## Metro West

RickFreeze said:


> This year will my wife and my first time at HHN.  We will be there on Oct 2nd and I was wondering if we will need the Express Pass to be able to do all the houses?  Also if they bring back the Rocky Horror Picture Show show we would like to check that out too.  So with wanting to see a show and all of the houses, will we need Express Pass even this early in the month, and a Thursday too boot.


 You will be going at the right time...early in the event on a weeknight. Still...lines can get very long any night so the only way to guarantee yourself of seeing all the houses is to purchase the Express Pass. Having an EP never hurts and if you are planning on using the S & S holding areas, that will help you even more.


----------



## Senator Tressel

I always buy express, but early in the season if you do S&S, you will easily see all of the houses without express. I usually run through them all once without even though I have it. You can have all of the houses done in under two hours.


----------



## plutotek

Metro West said:


> Having an EP never hurts and if you are planning on using the S & S holding areas, that will help you even more.



Never having been, how does it help more?


----------



## macraven

plutotek said:


> Never having been, how does it help more?



_if you start the hhn event by waiting in the holding area, you have a head start on 3 of the houses.

some houses will be open for the early group already in the park.

by the time you complete 3 houses, it could be about 6:30 pm and the outside lines are then allowed to enter the park.

express passes are great if you only have one night to do hhn.
it allows you to use the express lines for the houses which can cut back the wait time compared to the regular wait lines.

each house has the regular line and the express line.
Bill and Teds show honors the express pass for the first show of the night.
the rides will honor the express pass also.

if you are going on 2 or 3 hhn nights, you could break up the houses and do them on different nights without buying the express pass._


----------



## wen8jr

Metro West said:


> AP discounts have not been released yet. Wait until those discounts are released to make your decision.



When do they usually release AP discounts?  

Oh the anticipation....


----------



## macraven

wen8jr said:


> When do they usually release AP discounts?
> 
> Oh the anticipation....



_i bought my hhn passes with express with the AP discount last week.
did it by calling the online store._


----------



## macraven

macraven said:


> _i called the online ticket number this morning and was able to buy the AP
> FF + express and one friday night AP rate.
> 
> the TM that worked with me said she could get the order to go through by using galaxy.  it is another way to process the passes for AP holders.
> 
> if you call and can not get your order completed w/the AP rate, ask the TM to process your request with galaxy.
> 
> hope this helps someone until the AP site glitch is fixed.
> _



_this post of mine is 3 pages back.
i bought the tickets last week and had them delivered to my house._


----------



## Metro West

babesboo99 said:


> I have a AP does that make a difference? also is it cheaper to buy the FFP with EP or buy everything separately?


 Apparently the AP discounts are available if you call.


----------



## plutotek

macraven said:


> _if you start the hhn event by waiting in the holding area, you have a head start on 3 of the houses.
> 
> some houses will be open for the early group already in the park.
> 
> by the time you complete 3 houses, it could be about 6:30 pm and the outside lines are then allowed to enter the park.
> 
> express passes are great if you only have one night to do hhn.
> it allows you to use the express lines for the houses which can cut back the wait time compared to the regular wait lines.
> 
> each house has the regular line and the express line.
> Bill and Teds show honors the express pass for the first show of the night.
> the rides will honor the express pass also.
> 
> if you are going on 2 or 3 hhn nights, you could break up the houses and do them on different nights without buying the express pass._



Very cool, thanks.  I didn't realize being in the holding area would get you a head start on the outside crowd.


----------



## macraven

plutotek said:


> Very cool, thanks.  I didn't realize being in the holding area would get you a head start on the outside crowd.



_once the entire park is cleared by security, the TM's will release all in the SnS/holding area in the park to begin doing the houses.

on some dates in the past, i have been out of the holding area at 5:45.
other times between 6-6:10.

usually it is 3 houses open for those inside the park.

once the outside gates are opened at 6:30, you will have already completed some houses and will be ahead of the crowds.

depending on when you go, you will find a few houses opening at 7:00 pm.
don't know if that will be the case this hhn season but it has happened in the past years._


----------



## plutotek

macraven said:


> _once the entire park is cleared by security, the TM's will release all in the SnS/holding area in the park to begin doing the houses.
> 
> on some dates in the past, i have been out of the holding area at 5:45.
> other times between 6-6:10.
> 
> usually it is 3 houses open for those inside the park.
> 
> once the outside gates are opened at 6:30, you will have already completed some houses and will be ahead of the crowds.
> 
> depending on when you go, you will find a few houses opening at 7:00 pm.
> don't know if that will be the case this hhn season but it has happened in the past years._



We're going 9/25, so it should be interesting.  We've got reservations at Finnegans for 5 that night, which sounds just about right.


----------



## philliplc

so anyone with both valid day and HHN admission can stay in the holding areas after closing? 

just making sure. there Sept 24 - Oct 4 & plan to purchase the 3 park unlimited Universal Ticket from UT and Rush of Fear.


----------



## macraven

philliplc said:


> so anyone with both valid day and HHN admission can stay in the holding areas after closing?
> 
> just making sure. there Sept 24 - Oct 4 & plan to purchase the 3 park unlimited Universal Ticket from UT and Rush of Fear.


----------



## Corryn

Hi! 
Not sure if this was posted before, so I apologize in advance if it was...
But if I bought the 1 day base ticket and went to IoA during the day, will I still get early admission into HHN if I buy the Stay and Scream Pass?
Thanks!


----------



## macraven

Corryn said:


> Hi!
> Not sure if this was posted before, so I apologize in advance if it was...
> But if I bought the 1 day base ticket and went to IoA during the day, will I still get early admission into HHN if I buy the Stay and Scream Pass?
> Thanks!



_a couple of past years there were an entrance for IOA into the studios for that.
don't know at this point if it will exist for 2014.

it is much easier for you to have a P2P one day ticket and enter the studios around 4:45 and go directly to the SnS holding areas._


----------



## Corryn

Okay, Thanks!


----------



## alrightguy

so i was wondering im going for 4 days got p2p tickets and plan on hhn on oct 29 and 30th should i get express pass for hhn or will i be able to see it all in 2 nights of hhn also do i need reg express pass for the parks im at cabana bay so i get early entry already for 4 days and should i wait till i get there and do the SnS or just buy the tickets early which way is cheaper and does cabana bay do a holding area for hhn sorry for all the questions


----------



## macraven

alrightguy said:


> so i was wondering im going for 4 days got p2p tickets and plan on hhn on oct 29 and 30th should i get express pass for hhn or will i be able to see it all in 2 nights of hhn also do i need reg express pass for the parks im at cabana bay so i get early entry already for 4 days and should i wait till i get there and do the SnS or just buy the tickets early which way is cheaper and does cabana bay do a holding area for hhn sorry for all the questions




_if do not leave the studios park when it closes and go stay in th4e SnS holding area, you will have a head start on HHN.
you would have a head start maybe around 6:00 pm to start the first three open houses,.

since you plan on 2 nights of HHN, what you don't see on the first night, you an zero in on the second night.

i looked up the ep costs for the 29 and 30.
ep is $59.99 for the 29th and $79.99 for the 30th.

makes me know that UO is expecting larger crowds on the 30th

both nights HHN closes at midnight.

as for staying at Cbay, you don't get free express but do get early entry.
start when EE is and cover the potter sections best you can.
you are bound to see it all in your 4 days in the parks.

if you go one of your days in the park and find it super crowded, you can buy the basic express pass at guest services or in one of the stores._


----------



## m4rt1n

We´re planning to visit US on september 9th, but we'd rather do it when they are NOT HHN decorations?
Do you know how long before they would be placed?
Thanks!


----------



## bumbershoot

We were there last October and could barely tell it was hhn. Very different from how it was jut a few years back, when the scare areas, just sitting there during the day, would freak out my son.


----------



## Dee2013

I've been reading and also tried a search, but failed.

Are the usual rides open during HHN for US or just haunted houses?


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

Dee2013 said:


> I've been reading and also tried a search, but failed.
> 
> Are the usual rides open during HHN for US or just haunted houses?



The official website lists the rides open for the event. MiB, The Mummy, Rip Ride Rockit, Despicable Me, The Simpsons & Transformers. Kang & Kodos is not listed but I do remember seeing it running as well last year. No Gringotts or Diagon Alley at all.


----------



## Bluer101

bumbershoot said:


> We were there last October and could barely tell it was hhn. Very different from how it was jut a few years back, when the scare areas, just sitting there during the day, would freak out my son.



Yep, everything is pretty much covered up now days.


----------



## Dee2013

We're going to be there end of September and was going to add on HHN for my son and his gf, but not if it was just houses. 5 is early to close, so one night I thought they might like to do US at night. Too bad IOA will be closed, but they'll enjoy the one late night at US.

I wish DA would also be open, but I don't think JK will ever budge on that one!
Thanks again!


----------



## macraven

Dee2013 said:


> We're going to be there end of September and was going to add on HHN for my son and his gf, but not if it was just houses. 5 is early to close, so one night I thought they might like to do US at night. Too bad IOA will be closed, but they'll enjoy the one late night at US.
> 
> I wish DA would also be open, but I don't think JK will ever budge on that one!
> Thanks again!



_the studios is only closing one hour earlier than they normally do for HHN nights.

if you go to the website for HHN, you will see the list of rides that will be open.
all the info is listed.

IOA is closing its normal october time._


----------



## Dee2013




----------



## nj2ftl

What are the rumors for the other houses? I'm hoping for an American Horror Story one


----------



## macraven

Dee2013 said:


> We're going to be there end of September and was going to add on HHN for my son and his gf, but not if it was just houses. 5 is early to close, so one night I thought they might like to do US at night. Too bad IOA will be closed, but they'll enjoy the one late night at US.
> 
> I wish DA would also be open, but I don't think JK will ever budge on that one!
> Thanks again!



_in case you didn't find it_



http://www.halloweenhorrornights.com/orlando/rides.html


----------



## chrystie4141

We are attending the HHN on October 30th for the first time.  It will be me, DH and DS who is 8 (yes I know young but this kid and his Dad have been doing haunted houses since he was 3 and they love them minus mommy of course who is a chicken).  We are staying at the HRH but my question is: the cost of tickets with the our annual pass is $42.00 a person.  For a Thursday night should we spend the under $75.00 a person on top of the ticket price for the express pass?  I know some of the rides are suppose to be different but we will have already been there for 5 days beforehand and with staying onsite I promise you they will have rode everything 200 times (we were just there 2 weeks ago and DS and DH rode Rock It 45 times in one day).  My thoughts were hit the haunted houses and just walk around and do rides if the lines were not to long and spend that extra on Blue Man Group (which we have never done before).  So is the express pass worth it just for that one night??
TIA


----------



## Metro West

If you are really concerned about seeing all the houses and are only going one night, you should probably invest in EPs. Since you are going near the end of the event and crowds will be larger each night, you will have trouble seeing everything w/o the EP. Do the houses first and then the attractions that are open. If you aren't really concerned about seeing everything, don't purchase EPs for the evening.


----------



## Dee2013

I am an AP holder, but not my DS. I am going to add on a HHN ticket for my DS and gf, but on any of these days- Thursday, Friday, or Saturday September 25-27, will it be so busy I should also get express pass?


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

nj2ftl said:


> What are the rumors for the other houses? I'm hoping for an American Horror Story one



Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but AHS coming to the event may be more trouble than its worth apparently. Both sides will have to agree to bend on what they want out of the house in order to bring it to the event.

A whole lot of rumors right now but we're looking at Halloween, Alien VS. Predator & Dracula Untold to join The Walking Dead. There is still a potential From Dusk Till Dawn house being speculated as well. Otherwise rumors show a potential steampunk style factory that creates clowns which may or may not involve a Jack cameo, a Cannibalistic Thanksgiving house, a ritualistic creature under the bed which might be Legendary Truth based or possibly Urban Legends branded as either Hollywood's El Cucuy or a regular Boogeyman house & a house based around dolls coming to life. 

Even with just spec, this year looks pretty fun at this moment.


----------



## schumigirl

PDJPrinceCharming said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but AHS coming to the event may be more trouble than its worth apparently. Both sides will have to agree to bend on what they want out of the house in order to bring it to the event.
> 
> A whole lot of rumors right now but we're looking at Halloween, Alien VS. Predator & Dracula Untold to join The Walking Dead. There is still a potential From Dusk Till Dawn house being speculated as well. Otherwise rumors show a potential steampunk style factory that creates clowns which may or may not involve a Jack cameo, a Cannibalistic Thanksgiving house, a ritualistic creature under the bed which might be Legendary Truth based or possibly Urban Legends branded as either Hollywood's El Cucuy or a regular Boogeyman house & a house based around dolls coming to life.
> 
> Even with just spec, this year looks pretty fun at this moment.



Reading this......even if it is rumours, makes me happier about going to HHN this year again.......especially if there's a Halloween house 

Would love to see Jack back, but prominently.......as that year was amazing at HHN.........so much fun!

But it looks good........hope it all pans out


----------



## babesboo99

We are going on Oct 26th and Oct 30th we are also bringing our 7 year old twins almost 8 byt the time we go. I am not worried they love horror make masks watch movies and love the makeup aspect of it so they are looking forward to seeing all the people in make up. we want to see all the house so we are getting the the FFP .


----------



## TigerandBear

You have to have the ticket #s to order the S & S discounted HHN ticket otherwise you can't do it. Universal could probably do it over the phone w/o ticket #s...they would have to override the system so you can either wait or buy them via phone. Express can be purchased at any time...you should have no problems ordering those online. [/QUOTE]

Thanks for the advice, we have been sent our actual tickets in an email, so the ticket numbers are on there, when trying to purchase through the site, I cant see anywhere to input the ticket #s. Am I missing something? Would prefer to buy without ringing up. Thanks


----------



## macraven

_if you already bought the park tickets through universal online ticket store, you only need the confirmation number to buy the Add On / SnS tickets.

they can look up your order to verify they sold you the park tickets.
then they could sell you the discounted HHN tickets._


----------



## AJ1983

Sorry, I haven't read through the whole thread, but I thought I saw someone mention that the regular rides that are open were a little "different" during HHN. 

We were planning on doing HHN for one night with Express Pass for the Haunted houses(either the 15 or 16 of October), but weren't planning on doing any of the regular rides that night since we are staying onsite for 6 days. But we don't want to miss anything if they change it up for HHN.

Also, is one night enough? I know my fiance will love all the houses, but if we can get through all that in one night with EP, just wondering if there's anything extraworth seeing to justify an extra night.


----------



## Metro West

AJ1983 said:


> Also, is one night enough? I know my fiance will love all the houses, but if we can get through all that in one night with EP, just wondering if there's anything extra worth seeing to justify an extra night.


 One night should be fine with Express. I would do the houses and shows (if so inclined) before the rides...they are open during the day.


----------



## Chuck n' Keith

We are Premier Annual Passholders, and know we can get one night free and will be visiting during the first weekend of HHN (9-19/20-14) and was wondering since we live out of state, do we have to wait until we get to Orlando to get our free ticket, or is there a way to get the ticket ahead of time? And if we do have to wait, what are the chances of the first couple of nights of selling out? And lastly, which night should we shoot for, Friday or Saturday night, as we have never been to HHN?

 Thanks for any info!


----------



## macraven

Chuck n' Keith said:


> We are Premier Annual Passholders, and know we can get one night free and will be visiting during the first weekend of HHN (9-19/20-14) and was wondering since we live out of state, do we have to wait until we get to Orlando to get our free ticket, or is there a way to get the ticket ahead of time? And if we do have to wait, what are the chances of the first couple of nights of selling out? And lastly, which night should we shoot for, Friday or Saturday night, as we have never been to HHN?
> 
> Thanks for any info!



_the free HHN ticket is for non peak nights.
it wouldn't be valid for a friday or saturday.
if policy has changed and the free HHN tix if allowed for opening weekend, i'm not aware of that.
opening weekend would be the friday and saturday.

i have never heard of opening weekend to sell out for HHN tix.
or any sellout for the second week it is open._


----------



## Chuck n' Keith

macraven said:


> _the free HHN ticket is for non peak nights.
> it wouldn't be valid for a friday or saturday.
> if policy has changed and the free HHN tix if allowed for opening weekend, i'm not aware of that.
> opening weekend would be the friday and saturday.
> 
> i have never heard of opening weekend to sell out for HHN tix.
> or any sellout for the second week it is open._



I'm assuming it is valid that weekend, because according to there website...

"All Premier Annual Passholders receive one FREE Halloween Horror Nights ticket which can be used on any of the first three weekends, or any Sunday - Thursday of the event."

From: http://www.halloweenhorrornights.com/orlando/annual-pass-holder.html

Hoping so!


----------



## schumigirl

Can't help with the ticket info but we were there both nights opening weekend last year and there was no difference crowd wise between either night.......it was busy. But not sold out.

So choose whichever night suits you best


----------



## HoosierDaddy71

Couple questions about HHN, not going to be attending but want to see what impact it might have on our trip.  We will be going mid-October and looking at October 19th and 20th for USF/IOA.  Looks like the 19th a HHN party.  What impact will that have on park hours?  Right now, it shows USF closing at 9 PM.  Will those hours be changed at some point in the future to clear the park?  If so, what time will the park close?

From reading this thread, sounds like decorations wont be scary but what are the chances we (my 8 year old twins are my concern) will see scary costumes of guests attending the party?


----------



## schumigirl

Studios will close at 5 for nights HHN is on. 

You are not allowed to dress up at HHN so your kids won't see anything.


----------



## patrickpiteo

RickFreeze said:


> This year will my wife and my first time at HHN.  We will be there on Oct 2nd and I was wondering if we will need the Express Pass to be able to do all the houses?  Also if they bring back the Rocky Horror Picture Show show we would like to check that out too.  So with wanting to see a show and all of the houses, will we need Express Pass even this early in the month, and a Thursday too boot.


Get EP worth every penny..


----------



## HoosierDaddy71

schumigirl said:


> Studios will close at 5 for nights HHN is on.
> 
> You are not allowed to dress up at HHN so your kids won't see anything.



Thank you for that info, I moved out Universal days to 21st and 22nd since I don't want to be done by 7 with both parks.  I really want to ride RRR after dark this trip.  And I know I will have a better chance if USF is open later on our first night than second.


----------



## macraven

HoosierDaddy71 said:


> Thank you for that info, I moved out Universal days to 21st and 22nd since I don't want to be done by 7 with both parks.  I really want to ride RRR after dark this trip.  And I know I will have a better chance if USF is open later on our first night than second.



_the studios will be closing at 5:00 on the 22nd October as HHN will be held that night.
IOA should close at 7:00.

The park hours for october has not been listed yet.
September is the last month that is up for the hours._


----------



## HoosierDaddy71

macraven said:


> _the studios will be closing at 5:00 on the 22nd October as HHN will be held that night.
> IOA should close at 7:00.
> 
> The park hours for october has not been listed yet.
> September is the last month that is up for the hours._



After two days in the parks with EPs, we will be done by 7 PM on day 2, I am pretty sure.  We should be able to do a lot of damage the way we tour 

We might have reserved seats on the Mummy and DM by the time we are done.  Knowing my kids, those two will be riden many, many times.  Which is why an early shut down on day 1 is something I really want to avoid.  Even if the kids are done by 7 PM, I can stay and go back to the resort later since we will be onsite.  Day 2, we all have to leave at the same time because we will be staying at the timeshare that night.

(strange random thought, I just realized I am paying more for 1 night at RPR or HRH than for an entire week in the timeshare, but it very much worth it)


----------



## macraven

HoosierDaddy71 said:


> After two days in the parks with EPs, we will be done by 7 PM on day 2, I am pretty sure.  We should be able to do a lot of damage the way we tour
> 
> We might have reserved seats on the Mummy and DM by the time we are done.  Knowing my kids, those two will be riden many, many times.  Which is why an early shut down on day 1 is something I really want to avoid.  Even if the kids are done by 7 PM, I can stay and go back to the resort later since we will be onsite.  Day 2, we all have to leave at the same time because we will be staying at the timeshare that night.
> 
> (strange random thought, I just realized I am paying more for 1 night at RPR or HRH than for an entire week in the timeshare, but it very much worth it)



_you'll have a great time!
i can do repeats all afternoon on DM and the mummy...

i hope you enjoy your onsite stay._


----------



## jenny-pooh

Can you add stay and scream to third party tickets? I am using Airmiles to get my tickets and want to add stay and scream when I am there. Thanks.


----------



## macraven

_buy the add on HHN ticket in the park.
just show your day ticket at guest services to get the SnS hhn ticket.


you can do this any day you are in the park, doesn't have to be the day of the HHN you are attending._


----------



## MICKEEP

I read somewhere, regarding the 2013 HHN, that only one person needs to be a FL resident when purchasing FL resident tickets. Will that policy also apply to 2014 HHN tickets?

And does that apply to those tickets you can buy at Publix


----------



## Metro West

MICKEEP said:


> I read somewhere, regarding the 2013 HHN, that only one person needs to be a FL resident when purchasing FL resident tickets. Will that policy also apply to 2014 HHN tickets?
> 
> And does that apply to those tickets you can buy at Publix


 Unless the policy has changed, only FL residents can purchase/use FL resident tickets. A valid FL ID has to be presented for every ticket purchased for the discount. You cannot purchase for non-residents.

I've never purchased tickets through Publix but I think it says something in the fine print about a valid ID is required.


----------



## MICKEEP

Metro West said:


> Unless the policy has changed, only FL residents can purchase/use FL resident tickets. A valid FL ID has to be presented for every ticket purchased for the discount. You cannot purchase for non-residents.



Yes, I was actually surprised when I read this. The following is a quote from the 2013 page for The Orlando Insider. 2014 info is not up yet.

_*
"Unlike the Florida resident discount tickets for regular daytime admission, in which each person using a discount ticket must be a Florida resident, for Halloween Horror Nights only the person making the purchase needs to be a Florida resident!

So if you dont live in Florida but you know someone who does, invite them along and have them hook you up with the discount."*_


----------



## Metro West

MICKEEP said:


> Yes, I was actually surprised when I read this. The following is a quote from the 2013 page for The Orlando Insider. 2014 info is not up yet.
> 
> _*
> "Unlike the Florida resident discount tickets for regular daytime admission, in which each person using a discount ticket must be a Florida resident, for Halloween Horror Nights only the person making the purchase needs to be a Florida resident!
> 
> So if you don’t live in Florida but you know someone who does, invite them along and have them hook you up with the discount."*_


 That is interesting but I caution you...unless the announcement is on the HHN website, take it with a grain of salt.

BTW...I deleted your other thread since we are discussing the issue here. There's no need for duplicates.


----------



## MICKEEP

Metro West said:


> That is interesting but I caution you...unless the announcement is on the HHN website, take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> BTW...I deleted your other thread since we are discussing the issue here. There's no need for duplicates.



For regular park Tickets the UO website CLEARLY states that each ticket is to be used by a FL resident but the HHN site does not mention this at all. My next step is to contact Universal directly.

Sorry about the duplicate message. I thought it got lost. I never expected it to be added to another thread.


----------



## Dis_Fan

Any truth or rumblings to the rumur that one of the houses this year will be based off The Purge?

I was at the Purge:Breakout last week and was told there was a version last year in Calf. and that it will come back this year in Florida.


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

Dis_Fan said:


> Any truth or rumblings to the rumur that one of the houses this year will be based off The Purge?
> 
> I was at the Purge:Breakout last week and was told there was a version last year in Calf. and that it will come back this year in Florida.



I wanted a house but speculation is stating that The Purge is your NY scarezone this year.


----------



## cblake1021

Is it only at universal? Like if I wanted to go just to islands of adventure, does HHN take place there as well?


----------



## macraven

cblake1021 said:


> Is it only at universal? Like if I wanted to go just to islands of adventure, does HHN take place there as well?



_HHN only at the studios side.

many years back it was at the IOA park and the year after that (05) portions of both parks.

can't see it going back to IOA as studios is much larger and can handle the crowds._


----------



## cblake1021

macraven said:


> _HHN only at the studios side.
> 
> many years back it was at the IOA park and the year after that (05) portions of both parks.
> 
> can't see it going back to IOA as studios is much larger and can handle the crowds._



So islands of adventure will still be open? I can go there and not have to worry about HHN


----------



## Metro West

cblake1021 said:


> So islands of adventure will still be open? I can go there and not have to worry about HHN


 Yes...IOA closes at 7pm on event nights.


----------



## Tashinwdw

Hi, just wondering if anyone knows if you can purchase the horror night tickets with the mousesavers undercover tourist price.  I went in and can buy normal admission tickets but cannot see anywhere where I can add on the horror night tickets at the cheaper price like on the universal site.    

the undercover prices are a lot cheaper than universals price, so I will want to purchase from them.  if they do not do the horror night its only myself and DD out of a family of 6 that will be going so I can always just buy ours from universal and the others through undercover.  Would just be simpler if I can do all together.

thanks


----------



## macraven

Tashinwdw said:


> Hi, just wondering if anyone knows if you can purchase the horror night tickets with the mousesavers undercover tourist price.  I went in and can buy normal admission tickets but cannot see anywhere where I can add on the horror night tickets at the cheaper price like on the universal site.
> 
> the undercover prices are a lot cheaper than universals price, so I will want to purchase from them.  if they do not do the horror night its only myself and DD out of a family of 6 that will be going so I can always just buy ours from universal and the others through undercover.  Would just be simpler if I can do all together.
> 
> thanks


_i don't recall seeing the park ticket w/HHN ticket on the special site email that is sent out on the 15th of the month. (mousesavers)

you can find the deal of the park ticket combined with a HHN ticket on UT.

you could buy the UO park ticket through UT and then buy the add on (SnS) ticket in the park.
it is the cheapest way to go.

you show your park ticket at guest services and are allowed the discounted HHN ticket to purchase for any night during the season.
you don't have to use the HHN ticket on the day you buy it._


----------



## Tashinwdw

Thanks


----------



## Tay N Evie's Mom

Does the express pass feature work for every night you go or is it just for 1 night?  I just bought 4 power passes over the phone and needed to buy 2 nights of HHN (a Wednesday and Thursday).  They suggested that I buy the Frequent Fear Pass since it saved me a little money vs. buying 2 days worth of individual tickets, so I did.  I now see that there was an option that included Express Passes.

If its just for 1 night, it's not worth it, but if we can have express for both nights were there, I might consider it.  If I decide to change, can I upgrade the pass at the customer service window when we get there?


----------



## Metro West

Tay N Evie's Mom said:


> Does the express pass feature work for every night you go or is it just for 1 night?  I just bought 4 power passes over the phone and needed to buy 2 nights of HHN (a Wednesday and Thursday).  They suggested that I buy the Frequent Fear Pass since it saved me a little money vs. buying 2 days worth of individual tickets, so I did.  I now see that there was an option that included Express Passes.
> 
> If its just for 1 night, it's not worth it, but if we can have express for both nights were there, I might consider it.  If I decide to change, can I upgrade the pass at the customer service window when we get there?


 It's every night the ticket is valid for...not just one night.


----------



## sharesed

I'll be at Universal September 17-20th. I'd love to go to HHN but worried about the crowd levels. The only day I can go would be opening night. Is it worth it? The DH hates crowds but we love Walking Dead!


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

sharesed said:


> I'll be at Universal September 17-20th. I'd love to go to HHN but worried about the crowd levels. The only day I can go would be opening night. Is it worth it? The DH hates crowds but we love Walking Dead!



I would definitely suggest you would go, I've gone opening night the last two years & the crowds have been manageable. It's worth it for sure, go & enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Metro West

PDJPrinceCharming said:


> I would definitely suggest you would go, I've gone opening night the last two years & the crowds have been manageable. It's worth it for sure, go & enjoy yourselves.


----------



## patrickpiteo

sharesed said:


> I'll be at Universal September 17-20th. I'd love to go to HHN but worried about the crowd levels. The only day I can go would be opening night. Is it worth it? The DH hates crowds but we love Walking Dead!


 The FP worth their weight in gold


----------



## Aldetha

With the Halloween Horror Nights at Univeral Orlando, which park do the events take place in? US or IOA? Or do they spread it across both? Thanks!

Stephanie


----------



## philliplc

quick question - do Rush of Fear tickets typically go off sale before Sept 1 or earlier, or are they typically still offered in Sept? thanks!


----------



## macraven

philliplc said:


> quick question - do Rush of Fear tickets typically go off sale before Sept 1 or earlier, or are they typically still offered in Sept? thanks!



_tickets have been on sale since last month._


----------



## macraven

_only at the studios._


----------



## Lynne G

Did anyone see next maze is Dusk to Dawn?  Vampires from the cable series.


----------



## philliplc

macraven said:


> _tickets have been on sale since last month._




I was asking if Rush of Fear might go OFF sale at some point before opening day. Planning Sept. vacation but plans aren't 100% firm yet, so asking if I'm likely to still be able to buy Rush of Fear as late as early Sept thanks.


----------



## macraven

philliplc said:


> I was asking if Rush of Fear might go OFF sale at some point before opening day. Planning Sept. vacation but plans aren't 100% firm yet, so asking if I'm likely to still be able to buy Rush of Fear as late as early Sept thanks.



_they will still be on the list for ticket sales.
they are popular and people buy them even after hhn has begun.


the only thing that can sell out are individual dates of express passes.
that can happen the day of the date or just prior to it._


----------



## wilkeliza

Only at studios and not all sections are open during HHN. 

It has already been released that London and Diagon Alley will not be used or open during Halloween Horror Nights since the just of HHN is that no area is safe so they never have something open that isn't allowed to be apart of the event.


----------



## plutotek

Okay, so I have my PtP tickets in hand, as well as the add-on HHN tickets for the same day.  I presume that we will hold onto the HHN tickets until we go to the holding area around 430-500?  Also, when we first enter the park, do they give us a small ticket/pass/card in exchange for the 8x11 sheet of paper?


----------



## Metro West

plutotek said:


> Okay, so I have my PtP tickets in hand, as well as the add-on HHN tickets for the same day.  I presume that we will hold onto the HHN tickets until we go to the holding area around 430-500?  Also, when we first enter the park, do they give us a small ticket/pass/card in exchange for the 8x11 sheet of paper?


 Yes...you will hang onto to your HHN tickets until they are scanned as you enter the holding area. Your sheet of paper is your actual ticket. They don't exchange them for tickets any longer.


----------



## GaBelle

Are crowds lighter in the parks on party days?


----------



## macraven

GaBelle said:


> Are crowds lighter in the parks on party days?



_you will see more in the parks on the later part of the afternoons on satuday and sundays.
peeps will come earlier in order to catch some of the rides before the park closes at 5:00/studios.
during hell week, you will find crowds in the park during the day.
many stay over for HHN that evening.

for the dates i go, i feel that sundays around 2ish, have the larger crowds. (columbus day weekend)_


----------



## GaBelle

macraven said:
			
		

> you will see more in the parks on the later part of the afternoons on satuday and sundays.
> peeps will come earlier in order to catch some of the rides before the park closes at 5:00/studios.
> during hell week, you will find crowds in the park during the day.
> many stay over for HHN that evening.
> 
> for the dates i go, i feel that sundays around 2ish, have the larger crowds. (columbus day weekend)



Thanks for the info. Forgive my ignorance, but what is hell week?
I have friends going 22-25 of Oct. Trying to get a feel for crowds during the day. They are skipping HHN.


----------



## macraven

_hell week is when some of the florida schools have days off in the week.

quite a few of the teens hit the darkside then._


----------



## wilkeliza

GaBelle said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info. Forgive my ignorance, but what is hell week?
> I have friends going 22-25 of Oct. Trying to get a feel for crowds during the day. They are skipping HHN.



22-25 may be crowded because it is the weekend before Halloween. The 24th and 25th will be super crowded towards the afternoon into night.


----------



## Melisa1

I saw on "Inside the Magic" that there might be a Michael Myers/Halloween house this year at HHN.  Has anyone heard if this is just a rumor or true?  If its true - I HAVE to get DH to go with me this year!!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

I am praying every night this rumor is true  

I think it would be amazing......he scares the living element out of me. The original Halloween music terrifies me too......so that sounds like fun 

Although a certain persons ribs would be permanently damaged I think if there were to be a MM house............hi Todd


----------



## Melisa1

schumigirl said:


> I am praying every night this rumor is true
> 
> I think it would be amazing......he scares the living element out of me. The original Halloween music terrifies me too......so that sounds like fun
> 
> Although a certain persons ribs would be permanently damaged I think if there were to be a MM house............hi Todd





Me too!  Its one of my favorite scary movies ever!


----------



## tricky1

I heard the halloween house is all but sure, going into one of the tents.


----------



## mickeysmith

If I buy my park tickets using Undercover Tourist, how do I add the Stay and Scream tickets?  I tried the HHN site, but it does not seem to go through without selecting a park ticket.


----------



## Metro West

mickeysmith said:


> If I buy my park tickets using Undercover Tourist, how do I add the Stay and Scream tickets?  I tried the HHN site, but it does not seem to go through without selecting a park ticket.


 The HHN tickets are an add on and if you purchase your tickets from someone other than Universal, you will have to wait until you arrive to purchase the HHN tickets at the S & S discount. Unless you have your park tickets in hand and can enter the ticket #, you won't be able to do it online w/o purchasing the park tickets at the same time.


----------



## mickeysmith

Okay - thank you for your help!  I was planning to buy the 3-day PTP from Universal, but I am tempted to take advantage of the buy 2 get one day free that has come up on UT.


----------



## Metro West

mickeysmith said:


> Okay - thank you for your help!  I was planning to buy the 3-day PTP from Universal, but I am tempted to take advantage of the buy 2 get one day free that has come up on UT.


 You don't have to purchase and use the HHN ticket on the same night so you have some flexibility. If you can save some cash going through UT do it.


----------



## Cais

This far, we have three houses announced with five more to go. We also have one scare zone. 

1 the walking dead will return as a house ugh. But it will be the longest maze ever. Double the size basically. 

2. From dusk til dawn. Based on the tv series not the movie but the tv series essentially is the plot of the first movie. 

3. Halloween Michael Myers. Nuff said. 

Our scare zone is Face Off, based off the SyFy reality series. 

There's a lot of rumors swirling around about other houses but that's what is official so far.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

Cais said:


> This far, we have three houses announced with five more to go. We also have one scare zone.
> 
> 1 the walking dead will return as a house ugh. But it will be the longest maze ever. Double the size basically.
> 
> 2. From dusk til dawn. Based on the tv series not the movie but the tv series essentially is the plot of the first movie.
> 
> 3. Halloween Michael Myers. Nuff said.
> 
> Our scare zone is Face Off, based off the SyFy reality series.
> 
> There's a lot of rumors swirling around about other houses but that's what is official so far.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Halloween's announcement was let out early as its not "official" yet even though it is. Everyone saw the start of the facade that were at the grand opening of DA. If you were deep in that line, chances are you walked right by the Myers house facade whether you knew it or not. They should be announcing it soon but maybe not because they pulled the tweet that broke the news, they may still hold it off for later. It's anyone's guess at this point. 

The rest of the lineup coming is definitely interesting, two more IP's & 3 original mazes. A few more scare zones are to be announced including one IP & at least 3 if not 4 or 5 original concepts. 

Should be a great event this year.


----------



## schumigirl

Oh........where does it tell us Michael Myers has been confirmed........I missed that and thought it might still be speculation


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

schumigirl said:


> Oh........where does it tell us Michael Myers has been confirmed........I missed that and thought it might still be speculation



No its not speculation, its all but confirmed. It got out via the Halloween movie twitter feed. They had the post pulled but its confirmed. All we're waiting on right now is it to be officially announced on twitter or halloweenhorrornights.com


----------



## schumigirl

PDJPrinceCharming said:


> No its not speculation, its all but confirmed. It got out via the Halloween movie twitter feed. They had the post pulled but its confirmed. All we're waiting on right now is it to be officially announced on twitter or halloweenhorrornights.com



Yay..........that makes me so happy to hear........been wanting a Michael Myers house for years..............  

But very scared too


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

schumigirl said:


> Yay..........that makes me so happy to hear........been wanting a Michael Myers house for years..............
> 
> But very scared too



Yeah it should be great, it will be the sprung tent where La Llorona was last year so it will be very claustrophobic. The facade looks huge, to scale to the house in the original movie. So the queue should be through Barney like it was last year.


----------



## plutotek

PDJPrinceCharming said:


> No its not speculation, its all but confirmed. It got out via the Halloween movie twitter feed. They had the post pulled but its confirmed. All we're waiting on right now is it to be officially announced on twitter or halloweenhorrornights.com



I would assume this will be based on contemporary movies vs the classic?


----------



## schumigirl

PDJPrinceCharming said:


> Yeah it should be great, it will be the sprung tent where La Llorona was last year so it will be very claustrophobic. The facade looks huge, to scale to the house in the original movie. So the queue should be through Barney like it was last year.



Thanks for the info.......sounds great!!

I'm really looking forward to HHN now........sounds like a lot of fun.

I'm going to watch The Purge when I get chance.......I think its going to be there too this year? If I remember correctly.


----------



## babesboo99

They should do a Camp Crystal Lake.. I love Friday the 13TH


----------



## plutotek

babesboo99 said:


> They should do a Camp Crystal Lake.. I love Friday the 13TH


----------



## dani77

PDJPrinceCharming said:


> A few more scare zones are to be announced including one IP & at least 3 if not 4 or 5 original concepts.  Should be a great event this year.


Stupid question...I keep stumbling upon "IP" in different threads on another website...what does it stand for? I'm new to Horror Nights, first trip this year so pardon me if it should be obvious what it means.


----------



## Cais

dani77 said:


> Stupid question...I keep stumbling upon "IP" in different threads on another website...what does it stand for? I'm new to Horror Nights, first trip this year so pardon me if it should be obvious what it means.



Intellectual property. 

In this case, it means "a franchise or property that is not original to Halloween Horror Nights". Things like Silent Hill. walking dead, etc aren't original but based of existing intellectual properties.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## dani77

Cais said:


> Intellectual property.  In this case, it means "a franchise or property that is not original to Halloween Horror Nights". Things like Silent Hill. walking dead, etc aren't original but based of existing intellectual properties.  Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


Thanks a lot


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

schumigirl said:


> Thanks for the info.......sounds great!!
> 
> I'm really looking forward to HHN now........sounds like a lot of fun.
> 
> I'm going to watch The Purge when I get chance.......I think its going to be there too this year? If I remember correctly.



You're welcome. It will be a great event this year.

Yes, as of this moment it is also yet to be announced but The Purge will be your scare zone in NY.


----------



## macraven

_HHN announced Purge will be one of the streets.
should be interesting.
_


----------



## babesboo99

Stupid question here I am new to HHN this will be my first year going. Face off and the purge  are street experiences and not the houses? If so how many houses have been announced I know TWD  ?


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

babesboo99 said:


> Stupid question here I am new to HHN this will be my first year going. Face off and the purge  are street experiences and not the houses? If so how many houses have been announced I know TWD  ?



Face Off: In The Flesh will be a scare zone in the Hollywood section, The Purge: Anarchy will be a scare zone in the NY section. Other scare zones look to be in Central Park, Plaza of the Stars & possibly San Francisco. One was rumored in Sting Alley but apparently it has been nixed. Still no confirmation on anything scare zone related until their official reveals next month.

2 houses have been announced in The Walking Dead: End of the Line & From Dusk Till Dawn. Left to be announced are 6 more houses, 3 more being intellectual properties & 3 being original ideas. 

This is gonna be a great year to say the least.


----------



## wilkeliza

PDJPrinceCharming said:
			
		

> This is gonna be a great year to say the least.



I saw a leaked list thanks to one of my boyfriend's buddies and if what I saw is true I'm not excited and may plan just to skip it this year. None of the houses really excited me like last year and the year previously and I'm only interested in the two scare zones already announced. 

They first year I went I was blown away and then last year I was like meh. This year had me leaning towards meh so fat.


----------



## nj2ftl

Hey all, I need some advice.

4 of us are planning to go to HHN for the October 18th weekend. My friend and I both have Power Passes and are Florida residents, while our 2 friends do not have PP nor are they Florida residents. What's the best deal for all 4 of us to go to HHN October 17th Friday and October 18th Saturday?

Single day admission for Power Passes for Oct 17th is 57$ while October 18th is 73$ so a total of $130 for both nights. I believe we are able to buy passes for guests at the discounted rate, correct? So it would be 130$ per person for both nights. Is that the cheapest we can get it? 

Also, I read things about past events having something called Stay and Scream. Is that still happening this year and how much will it be? I can't find anything about it on Universal's website. 

Finally, we planned to do 2 nights of HHN to try to see as many houses as possible and avoid paying the outrageous price of Express Passes. If somehow we aren't able to afford 2 nights, is it at all possible to see the majority of houses in ONE night that late in the season? And if so, which night Friday Oct 17 or Saturday Oct 18 would be the best, I assume both will be busy. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## macraven

nj2ftl said:


> Hey all, I need some advice.
> 
> 4 of us are planning to go to HHN for the October 18th weekend. My friend and I both have Power Passes and are Florida residents, while our 2 friends do not have PP nor are they Florida residents. What's the best deal for all 4 of us to go to HHN October 17th Friday and October 18th Saturday?
> 
> Single day admission for Power Passes for Oct 17th is 57$ while October 18th is 73$ so a total of $130 for both nights. I believe we are able to buy passes for guests at the discounted rate, correct? So it would be 130$ per person for both nights. Is that the cheapest we can get it?
> 
> Also, I read things about past events having something called Stay and Scream. Is that still happening this year and how much will it be? I can't find anything about it on Universal's website.
> 
> Finally, we planned to do 2 nights of HHN to try to see as many houses as possible and avoid paying the outrageous price of Express Passes. If somehow we aren't able to afford 2 nights, is it at all possible to see the majority of houses in ONE night that late in the season? And if so, which night Friday Oct 17 or Saturday Oct 18 would be the best, I assume both will be busy. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



_i think i know what you are asking......

if you want to be in the park prior to closing, you need a park ticket.
once the park closes, if you have a HHN ticket, you can stay in the park and go to the holding area and wait for security to clear the park out.
once that is done, you are released and can start HHN early.
should be 3 houses available before the official park opening for HHN.

two of you have an ap and can enter the park before 5.
two of you don't have park tickets.

those in your group would need to buy a park ticket to enter prior to 5:00.

stay and scream or add on ticket is the HHN ticket for the event.
if you have a day park ticket or ap, you can buy the discounted HHN ticket.

ap holders can buy additional HHN tickets with their discount.

it is also possible just to buy 4 HHN tickets and all of you wait in the line to enter the park for HHN once it opens.  (6:30)

if you go two nights, hit as many houses as you can before the park closes.
do the rest of the houses on the second night.

Saturdays are more crowded and have longer house waits than Friday.
but, friday does have crowds.....

prices and event info is on the website.
www.halloweenhorrornights.com_


----------



## hallie

We decided to skip out on the party this year. My family really isn't into horror movies, but we are HUGE Walking Dead fans. We went for the first time to HN last year and loved it!! We also loved the Resident Evil, Havoc Derailed, American werewolf and of course the Walking Dead house.  

I know where in the minority, but this year(besides the WD house) doesn't really interest us. So we decided to save the money and do something else fun. 

Hope everyone has a blast though!!!!


----------



## nj2ftl

Thank you MacRaven, your answer helped a lot. I thought there was a separate "Stay and Scream" cost in addition to the day park price + HHN ticket price, but if you just need to have bought a day park ticket to be able to stay in the mark and be let into HHN before those who didn't go during the day, then that is better. We plan to do one night, Saturday. We will all be doing the park during the day, and will be staying after closing to be able to get first dibs on the 3 houses that will be open before general admission. THANK YOU.


----------



## macraven

nj2ftl said:


> Thank you MacRaven, your answer helped a lot. I thought there was a separate "Stay and Scream" cost in addition to the day park price + HHN ticket price, but if you just need to have bought a day park ticket to be able to stay in the mark and be let into HHN before those who didn't go during the day, then that is better. We plan to do one night, Saturday. We will all be doing the park during the day, and will be staying after closing to be able to get first dibs on the 3 houses that will be open before general admission. THANK YOU.



_you are very welcome.

day ticket + HHN ticket and you stay in the park and go to one of the "stay and scream" holding areas.

let me say this and you think about it.
if you go on a saturday, there will be more in the parks during the day and that night has the biggest crowds for HHN.

many locals do the parks on the weekend if the weather is good.

since friday is a work day, not that many take it off work to head to the parks.

and, saturday HHN tickets are higher than friday tickets._


----------



## nj2ftl

Yeah I understand that, but we're coming from Fort Lauderdale, and I work Friday and we wouldn't be able to get into Orlando until after 6 PM. Essentially we wouldn't be able to do the daytime park until Saturday. If we do Friday, we would arrive after 6PM and wouldn't have the stay and scream option we would have on Saturday. Kind of a rough tradeoff but I understand the risks of going on a Saturday, it's out of my hands because of scheduling. Originally wanted to go in September but my friends from out of town wouldn't be able to come until mid October.


----------



## macraven

_since you put it that way, saturday works best for you.

the park will be open until 2:00 am

there are some nights that peeps leave an hour before that which will shorten lines for houses.

maybe you'll catch a break and see it all that night!_


----------



## babesboo99

Just ordered my HHN FFP with express. I can't wait my family and I are so excited this will be our first HHN trip and we are going on Oct 26th and the 29th wondering what to expect I bought the FFP with express because alot of people on the boards say with that you are able to see all the houses is this true? we will be there at HHN 2 nights hoping to see all the houses but we will be at HRH for 5 nights we also have a 4 day PTP pass for the day.


----------



## FreddyGlove

I'd be willing to bet that if those aren't weekend nights, you might get to see everything. With that said, crowds tend to be pretty intense at any given time at HHN, though you're close to Halloween so it might be a tough call. I'm sure that between your two visits, you'll be totally fine though.

We're heading up at the end of December and doing an RIP tour! I absolutely can't wait. We bought the rush of  fear pass ourselves, so we'll see it all one night, then check it out at our leisure any other time we feel up to it.

So pumped! you're going to have a blast!


----------



## wilkeliza

babesboo99 said:
			
		

> Just ordered my HHN FFP with express. I can't wait my family and I are so excited this will be our first HHN trip and we are going on Oct 26th and the 29th wondering what to expect I bought the FFP with express because alot of people on the boards say with that you are able to see all the houses is this true? we will be there at HHN 2 nights hoping to see all the houses but we will be at HRH for 5 nights we also have a 4 day PTP pass for the day.



In two nights you def will be able to see everything with the pass. I saw 6 out of 8 houses my first year with out the pass.


----------



## eeyore81

We are planning on going to Halloween Horror Nights.  We already have tickets to Universal.  Is there anyone to purchase the add on for the Halloween Horror Nights and the express pass for the Halloween party as well?


----------



## Metro West

eeyore81 said:


> We are planning on going to Halloween Horror Nights.  We already have tickets to Universal.  Is there anyone to purchase the add on for the Halloween Horror Nights and the express pass for the Halloween party as well?


 You can purchase the HHN ticket for the S & S discount once you arrive or if you have the tickets in hand, you can purchase via phone or website. Since the discount requires theme park tickets you will have to prove you already have the ticket by providing the actual ticket #s on the back. It would probably be better to wait until you arrive. You don't have to purchase and use the ticket the same night.


----------



## babesboo99

We just bought ours yesterday I got them over the phone thinking it would be better I spent the extra $14.00 for fed ex because I didn't want to wait on a line when we got there. We have our daytime tickets already in hand so I thought this would be better.


----------



## babesboo99

I actually have another question. We are going to HHN the 26th and the 29th of Oct we bought FF+ express pass .My question is when we go on the 26th and if we see all the houses can we still see them all again on the 29th since we have the espress pass for both nights?


----------



## macraven

_yes.

i bought the FF+ w/express for the event also.



but if you only bought FF+ and a one night express for the 26th, then the answer is no._


----------



## babesboo99

My order summary says  .. AP  HHN Frequent Fear W/ Express    $181.99 .. I bought 6 of them


----------



## JKMastalski

Question for you all...I have my tickets bought, and I wanted to buy the HHN add on for a Sunday night...I read on here that you can apply them to tickets you already have by putting in the barcode or something on the website, I couldn't find where to do that? I called Universal Orlando and the woman said they had to be done in person once I got to Florida. Has anyone purchased the add-on online beforehand?? Maybe I am wrong....


----------



## macraven

_if you bought your universal park ticket from UO, you can call the mail order and give them the confirmation of that ticket order.

they will verify you bought the ticket from them and then they can sell you the add on for HHN.


if you bought the ticket from another vendor, you can buy the add on in the parks or at guest services.
you don't have to wait until the day you are doing HHN, but can buy it ahead of time while at the darkside._


----------



## eeyore81

We want to go to the party on September 27.  We already have Universal tickets.  However we want to buy the express pass and the party add-on.  To do so, it is my understanding that we have to wait until we can go to guest services.  What are the chances that the party/express pass are sold out for the night when we arrive?  Should we just go ahead and buy new tickets?


----------



## patrickpiteo

eeyore81 said:


> We want to go to the party on September 27.  We already have Universal tickets.  However we want to buy the express pass and the party add-on.  To do so, it is my understanding that we have to wait until we can go to guest services.  What are the chances that the party/express pass are sold out for the night when we arrive?  Should we just go ahead and buy new tickets?


Why can't you do that over the phone.. Pick then up when you get there?


----------



## eeyore81

I called and the representative told me that I cannot add on to a ticket I already have over of the phone.  Should I call back and try again or is this true?


----------



## patrickpiteo

eeyore81 said:


> I called and the representative told me that I cannot add on to a ticket I already have over of the phone.  Should I call back and try again or is this true?



What's so different as me adding SS and FP to my AP over the phone..???  Anyone else here know of that's true?  I'd call again ask for a supervisor..


----------



## macraven

eeyore81 said:


> We want to go to the party on September 27.  We already have Universal tickets.  However we want to buy the express pass and the party add-on.  To do so, it is my understanding that we have to wait until we can go to guest services.  What are the chances that the party/express pass are sold out for the night when we arrive?  Should we just go ahead and buy new tickets?



_you can buy the express on line.
if you have tickets from another vendor, you can save them for another day or order online/or call for the day ticket with add on (HHN)


i doubt that september 27th will sell out.
the first two weeks have lighter crowds than those in october._


----------



## macraven

eeyore81 said:


> I called and the representative told me that I cannot add on to a ticket I already have over of the phone.  Should I call back and try again or is this true?



_if you bought the park ticket thru UO online, all you need is that confirmation order number to call bck and do the add on.

just call the online store number, that would be easier.


all you have to prove is you have the day park ticket in order to buy the HHN ticket.
you don't have to use the day ticket the same day you go to HHN._


----------



## DisneyMissy318

I knew I had read the answer somewhere (or something close) - please forgive me for posting, I sincerely can't find it!

We have a multi-day park hopper ticket that includes HHN admission (not purchased from US).  Is it possible to add HHN Express Pass or even a RIP Tour to an already purchased ticket?

We are going Friday, Sunday and Thursday - if we can add, which would be the best night?

Thanks for any info!  SO looking forward to our 4th HHN!


----------



## macraven

DisneyMissy318 said:


> I knew I had read the answer somewhere (or something close) - please forgive me for posting, I sincerely can't find it!
> 
> We have a multi-day park hopper ticket that includes HHN admission (not purchased from US).  Is it possible to add HHN Express Pass or even a RIP Tour to an already purchased ticket?
> 
> We are going Friday, Sunday and Thursday - if we can add, which would be the best night?
> 
> Thanks for any info!  SO looking forward to our 4th HHN!



_you can buy the express pass.
it is a separate ticket.

go to www.halloweenhorrornights.com and buy the ep on the site.
out of the 3 nights, i would go with friday for the ep if i could only chose one.

the RIP tours are not an add on.
you need to call to book either the non private or private vip rip tour.
cost depends on the date you book and type of tour.

i booked my tour when they were released._


----------



## DisneyMissy318

Thanks Macraven!  I knew you would know!  Will check to see if any RIP's are available for our dates, if not, we'll add Express to one night.  Skipping a few things we usually do at Disney (dessert party & MNSSHP) so we can upgrade HHN!


----------



## macraven

DisneyMissy318 said:


> Thanks Macraven!  I knew you would know!  Will check to see if any RIP's are available for our dates, if not, we'll add Express to one night.  Skipping a few things we usually do at Disney (dessert party & MNSSHP) so we can upgrade HHN!



_i book the rip tour on a friday.
fridays usually have crowds but my tour is over at 2:00 am so i don't have to deal with any crowds.

if you book friday with the tour, get the express pass for sunday.
that is another night that has grown a lot crowdwise in the past 3-4 years.
and HHN is over at 1:00 am on sundays._


----------



## babesboo99

2 questions..  1. I just checked the calender and I was wondering why does IOA closes at 7 or 8 on HHN nights I thought they close at 5 to set up ( maybe it's a mistake). 2. I was wondering what the tours were since this is the first time we are going to HHN


----------



## mischief32

IOA closes that that time because HHN is only at Universal Studios.  You can check out the official HHN webpage to get information on the tours offered.


----------



## muenginerd

How intense do the haunted houses get.  This will be our first time going down for HHN and I'll be 28 weeks pregnant by then.  DH and I love Halloween, Haunted Houses, and all things involved.  Typically I would have no issue with going through Haunted Houses around here, much more just navigating through the dark and actors jump out at you, etc.  However, I've done a few houses that are more physically challenging like climbing through confied spaces and being chased.  Do the houses at Universal get on more of the physical side?


----------



## wilkeliza

muenginerd said:
			
		

> How intense do the haunted houses get.  This will be our first time going down for HHN and I'll be 28 weeks pregnant by then.  DH and I love Halloween, Haunted Houses, and all things involved.  Typically I would have no issue with going through Haunted Houses around here, much more just navigating through the dark and actors jump out at you, etc.  However, I've done a few houses that are more physically challenging like climbing through confied spaces and being chased.  Do the houses at Universal get on more of the physical side?



They sometimes can have physical aspects and you can get pushed and shoved by other people in the house. 

They can also be very over stimulating.


----------



## macraven

muenginerd said:


> How intense do the haunted houses get.  This will be our first time going down for HHN and I'll be 28 weeks pregnant by then.  DH and I love Halloween, Haunted Houses, and all things involved.  Typically I would have no issue with going through Haunted Houses around here, much more just navigating through the dark and actors jump out at you, etc.  However, I've done a few houses that are more physically challenging like climbing through confied spaces and being chased.  Do the houses at Universal get on more of the physical side?



_it's usually a congo line style in going thru the houses.
if the person in front of you jumps back, ouch for the toes......_


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

muenginerd said:


> How intense do the haunted houses get.  This will be our first time going down for HHN and I'll be 28 weeks pregnant by then.  DH and I love Halloween, Haunted Houses, and all things involved.  Typically I would have no issue with going through Haunted Houses around here, much more just navigating through the dark and actors jump out at you, etc.  However, I've done a few houses that are more physically challenging like climbing through confied spaces and being chased.  Do the houses at Universal get on more of the physical side?



The last two years there has been an area in the maze in the Parade Building(an original is going in there this year) where you had to crouch to get through, but there should be an alternate path so you don't have to if you either don't want to or unable.


----------



## BNHHN

macraven said:


> _you can buy the express pass.
> it is a separate ticket.
> 
> the RIP tours are not an add on.
> you need to call to book either the non private or private vip rip tour.
> cost depends on the date you book and type of tour.
> 
> i booked my tour when they were released._




Actually, you can purchase an RIP (non-private) as an add-on if you're buying a HHN vacation package.  It's how I got mine over a month ago.


----------



## macraven

BNHHN said:


> Actually, you can purchase an RIP (non-private) as an add-on if you're buying a HHN vacation package.  It's how I got mine over a month ago.



_i don't do the packages with room, tickets, etc, but many do prefer to go that way.


i booked my private tour the day they were released.

this year, the rip tours were released very early compared to past years.
all those add ons were available on the website without buying a package.


the only thing i am waiting to be released is the unmasking the horror tours._


----------



## macraven

BNHHN said:


> Actually, you can purchase an RIP (non-private) as an add-on if you're buying a HHN vacation package.  It's how I got mine over a month ago.



_i should have been clearer.


if you have a day hhn ticket, you can do an "add on" or some call it the stay and scream discounted hhn ticket.
buy a day ticket and get the hhn ticket cheaper so you don't have to pay full price for it/hhn.

what i was referring to in a previous post was the stay/scream discounted ticket which many refer to as the "add on".

sorry to have confused anyone._


----------



## Marquibiri

macraven said:


> _
> the only thing i am waiting to be released is the unmasking the horror tours._



Same here mac, same here! 

Marquibiri


----------



## kimmar067

.....I believe that when WDW has EE at night, those guests that aren't staying on-site aren't necessarily 'kicked out' of that park, but they do not get to do some of the premium rides/attractions.  We will be going to this year's F&WF and planned on visiting US/IoA on October 31 (I know, I know - that's THE day to be there!) but it's designated as one of those 'Halloween Horror Nights'.  What is their policy?  Now, I don't want to try and sneak in on anything - in fact, I'm a big scaredy-cat and DO NOT want to have anything to do with HHN, but I will be paying a lot on two one-day park-hopper passes and I don't want to have to leave early....TIA!


----------



## RMulieri

HHN is held at the studios only ...AT 5pm you are asked to leave.There is no staying in  the park without a party ticket.IOA is still open a little longer


----------



## kimmar067

.....we're purchasing a park-hopper so we can go on _Escape from Gringott's_ and also be able to experience the Hogwarts Express....


----------



## kimmar067

.....sooooo, I'm guessing that we should start our day at US and wind up at IoA...


----------



## RMulieri

kimmar067 said:


> .....we're purchasing a park-hopper so we can go on _Escape from Gringott's_ and also be able to experience the Hogwarts Express....



Start in the Studios and end in IOA..Diagon alley is not open during the HHN anyway and will close with the park.Not sure what time they will stop people from getting into line for Gringotts


----------



## kimmar067

....wow.  A bit more harsh than WDW...and so early...what a bummer!


----------



## kimmar067

....believe me, I certainly don't want to wait around for any creepy-crawlies, but isn't it still light out at 5PM?


----------



## schumigirl

You have to leave if you don't have a valid HHN ticket. Park closes at 5 for non HHN guests. The Studios is cleared of everyone by TM's.

People who have HHN tickets and are in the parks go to a holding area, tickets are scanned by TM's.

If you don't have this you leave the park. 

So yes, I would start the day in The Studios and end in IOA as it opens later.


----------



## Metro West

kimmar067 said:


> ....believe me, I certainly don't want to wait around for any creepy-crawlies, but isn't it still light out at 5PM?


 Yes...it's still light out and that's one of the drawbacks to doing HHN early in the event...but I've gotten used to it now. 

My guess would be since MNSSHP is for everyone and HHN is mainly for teens and older they couldn't/wouldn't want the scareactors to have to avoid little kids or families not wanting to get scared...that's the whole point. Also...since HHN starts at 6:30pm, the TMs need time to set up their food and drink carts w/o having to worry about people wandering around. 

You're talking two entirely different events and because of the audience they attract, Universal's way is much better.


----------



## nj2ftl

Couple more questions

Is the Stay and Scream option for Day park ticket holders for ALL dates? I looked last year and it seems that S&S was only certain nights? To be clear, we will have day park tickets as well as the HHN ticket and plan to stay in the park all day and able to see the 3 houses before the general HHN holders get to go in.

And are pictures allowed to be taken?

How rowdy do the crowds get? Will there be a lot of people just shoving/pushing in line as they get scared? What safety precautions are in place for such close cramped quarters?


----------



## patrickpiteo

nj2ftl said:


> Couple more questions  Is the Stay and Scream option for Day park ticket holders for ALL dates? I looked last year and it seems that S&S was only certain nights? To be clear, we will have day park tickets as well as the HHN ticket and plan to stay in the park all day and able to see the 3 houses before the general HHN holders get to go in.  And are pictures allowed to be taken?  How rowdy do the crowds get? Will there be a lot of people just shoving/pushing in line as they get scared? What safety precautions are in place for such close cramped quarters?



All nights SS
Yes you can take pictures
I never had seen a problem in any of the 5 years I have gone. There is plenty of security and police. The crowds we have been with have been all cool all having a good time. No pushing or shoving.. You will have a great time..


----------



## nj2ftl

sorry double post


----------



## macraven

nj2ftl said:


> How rowdy do the crowds get? Will there be a lot of people just shoving/pushing in line as they get scared? What safety precautions are in place for such close cramped quarters?



_going through the houses is congo line style.
if someone gets scared and jumps back, don't be wearing sandals..........

when the houses are packed, the only thing that might get on your nerves are the screaming guests do.

i have not encountered any rowdy behavior inside the houses.
UO has plenty of staff inside the houses to keep everything under control and to have the lines keep moving.
_


----------



## Dee2013

Hi. Going end of September. My son will definitely go to HHN. I will NOT step foot into a haunted house! The thing is, I loved US during Mardi Gras. If I am just walking around outside, is there a lot of street activity that is horror/gruesome?


----------



## kimmar067

Dee2013 said:


> Hi. Going end of September. My son will definitely go to HHN. I will NOT step foot into a haunted house! The thing is, I loved US during Mardi Gras. If I am just walking around outside, is there a lot of street activity that is horror/gruesome?



....I've heard that it is RPETTY SCARY [  ]  and I, for one, do NOT want to witness it first-hand...


----------



## Chumpieboy

Are there any special HHN events or side areas for annual pass holders?  

I vaguely remember seeing a special AP party or something in the park last year but maybe that was only an opening night/opening weekend thing?  

I can't find anything on the HHN website.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## wilkeliza

Dee2013 said:
			
		

> Hi. Going end of September. My son will definitely go to HHN. I will NOT step foot into a haunted house! The thing is, I loved US during Mardi Gras. If I am just walking around outside, is there a lot of street activity that is horror/gruesome?



Yes there is a lot of street activity. Each area becomes a scare zone and those zones are themed.


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

Chumpieboy said:


> Are there any special HHN events or side areas for annual pass holders?
> 
> I vaguely remember seeing a special AP party or something in the park last year but maybe that was only an opening night/opening weekend thing?
> 
> I can't find anything on the HHN website.  Thanks in advance.



It has not been announced on the HHN website yet but when I bought my Rush of Fear pass I was told AP Event Nights were happening again this year & the nights are September 19, 20, 26 & 27 which are the first two Fridays & Saturdays. You have to RSVP for yourself & you can bring one guest. If you go you can see 2 houses(Parade Building & a Sprung Tent) at 5:00 then the other tent will open a little later. Plus great seats for the first showing of Bill & Ted. The whole thing runs about an hour & a half & you can hit 3 mazes, see B&T then be headed towards Disaster & the Soundstages before some people get into the park. It's definitely worth it.


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

wilkeliza said:


> Yes there is a lot of street activity. Each area becomes a scare zone and those zones are themed.



Stay out of New York, Central Park, Hollywood, The Plaza of The Stars & potentially San Francisco if you would want to avoid scare zones. Then again the Chainsaw Drill Team could easily be roaming this year. Springfield is usually a place without scare actors & there will be nothing around London. You should be fine around Shrek as well. But honestly even if you wait outside the mazes, you will still have to worry about scareactors so that's just a little warning if you end up going. Also some of the rides are open & you could busy your time with Transformers & MiB as they should be far enough away from the scare zones.


----------



## wilkeliza

PDJPrinceCharming said:
			
		

> Stay out of New York, Central Park, Hollywood, The Plaza of The Stars & potentially San Francisco if you would want to avoid scare zones. Then again the Chainsaw Drill Team could easily be roaming this year. Springfield is usually a place without scare actors & there will be nothing around London. You should be fine around Shrek as well. But honestly even if you wait outside the mazes, you will still have to worry about scareactors so that's just a little warning if you end up going. Also some of the rides are open & you could busy your time with Transformers & MiB as they should be far enough away from the scare zones.



It really depends. Last year Transformers wasn't safe as several times the zombie van was release either at the entrance or the exit of the ride.

I really wish they would bring back the marked safe zones. They didn't have them last year or the year before so if you needed a place to decompress there wasnt anything but the actual shows or rides and that didn't always work for us.


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

wilkeliza said:


> It really depends. Last year Transformers wasn't safe as several times the zombie van was release either at the entrance or the exit of the ride.
> 
> I really wish they would bring back the marked safe zones. They didn't have them last year or the year before so if you needed a place to decompress there wasnt anything but the actual shows or rides and that didn't always work for us.



I never saw it around Transformers but yes in that way of thinking Transformers may not be safe given the fact that van will be used for The Purge this time around. My advice, hang out at Kings Cross or Springfield, that way of thinking you should be fine. Just don't head towards Disaster or into Kid Zone. World Expo might be safe but no guarantees until we get an official confirmation on the zones.


----------



## wilkeliza

PDJPrinceCharming said:


> I never saw it around Transformers but yes in that way of thinking Transformers may not be safe given the fact that van will be used for The Purge this time around. My advice, hang out at Kings Cross or Springfield, that way of thinking you should be fine. Just don't head towards Disaster or into Kid Zone. World Expo might be safe but no guarantees until we get an official confirmation on the zones.



Will King's Cross be accessible? I had a feeling they would be closing it down fully due to JKR wanting it to be no part of HHN.


----------



## macraven

wilkeliza said:


> Will King's Cross be accessible? I had a feeling they would be closing it down fully due to JKR wanting it to be no part of HHN.




_all HHN events and action will not be in the potterland areas.

check the hhn website to see the rides that will be open during hhn.
nothing potter is listed on that site._


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

wilkeliza said:


> Will King's Cross be accessible? I had a feeling they would be closing it down fully due to JKR wanting it to be no part of HHN.



Sorry, I meant outside Kings Cross. Yes that area will be closed for the event but you could hang out around the waterfront. Should be fine that way.


----------



## macraven

_hey prince, what do you think about the alien vs predator house they announced?

i saw the trailer for it on the hhn site, not sure if it will be a hit for the fans or not._


----------



## kimmar067

macraven said:


> _all HHN events and action will not be in the potterland areas.
> 
> check the hhn website to see the rides that will be open during hhn.
> nothing potter is listed on that site._





PDJPrinceCharming said:


> Sorry, I meant outside Kings Cross. Yes that area will be closed for the event but you could hang out around the waterfront. Should be fine that way.



....I still say that that's not fair....I am paying good money for a full day at both parks and I won't be able to do so.....that just plain STINKS!


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

macraven said:


> _hey prince, what do you think about the alien vs predator house they announced?
> 
> i saw the trailer for it on the hhn site, not sure if it will be a hit for the fans or not._



I've known the lineup for a while & knew this would be the one announcement that might be a tad mixed. I hated the movies don't get me wrong but just seeing the pic they posted on Twitter of what one of the hallways is gonna look like very much excites me. But people have been complaining a lot this year, more so than usual. I just want to go to the event, have a great time & enjoy the mazes, zones & shows. I am a YouTuber & I do have my opinions too but I actually am excited for this year. It has a lot to live up to after last year but I think it will succeed. Sometimes people seem like they just wanna complain to complain.

Oh ya Raven, just call me Owen


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

kimmar067 said:


> ....I still say that that's not fair....I am paying good money for a full day at both parks and I won't be able to do so.....that just plain STINKS!



From a marketing standpoint I do understand, why would you give away your newest attraction for a whole lot less when you don't have to? Sure it would be nice to have DA open for the event & people would just pay the cheaper stay & scream price to have the access to a nearly empty Diagon but that's not the point of HHN. I guarantee people would just hang out there & some would not come out until park closing so from that standpoint it would work but there's no way Universal would give this away. 

The park is closing at 5 for HHN nights so that is a factor known right now, you can still go to IOA until 7 then there is always stuff to do at CityWalk.


----------



## kimmar067

PDJPrinceCharming said:


> From a marketing standpoint I do understand, why would you give away your newest attraction for a whole lot less when you don't have to? Sure it would be nice to have DA open for the event & people would just pay the cheaper stay & scream price to have the access to a nearly empty Diagon but that's not the point of HHN. I guarantee people would just hang out there & some would not come out until park closing so from that standpoint it would work but there's no way Universal would give this away.
> 
> The park is closing at 5 for HHN nights so that is a factor known right now, you can still go to IOA until 7 then there is always stuff to do at CityWalk.



.....I'm not too naive to not get that it's all about the money, but there's a little more to it in my case.  We are staying at WDW [on-property] but we will not have a car; our friends do, but they have a time-share off-property, so we kinda have to depend on them.  Typically, they sleep late, so I am anticipating that we won't arrive at US/IoA until later.  As you can see, it'll really shorten the day being spent at a park....


----------



## kimmar067

...to be honest, if it weren't for the recent addition of DA and the HE at US, I wouldn't even bother going there....  We are going to WDW specifically for F&WF, and I'd kinda rather be there....unfortunately, our friends don't. so this is our compromise....


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

kimmar067 said:


> .....I'm not too naive to not get that it's all about the money, but there's a little more to it in my case.  We are staying at WDW [on-property] but we will not have a car; our friends do, but they have a time-share off-property, so we kinda have to depend on them.  Typically, they sleep late, so I am anticipating that we won't arrive at US/IoA until later.  As you can see, it'll really shorten the day being spent at a park....



In that case, I completely understand. You could just use the early Mears shuttle to go to Universal. It picks up from your WDW hotel & its about $20 per person. I do this every time I go over to Universal & it works very well. They drop off at CityWalk parking & pick up the same place. You have to let them know about 3 hours prior to when you want to leave so they can set up a pick up time but if there is room on a shuttle, there's a good chance they'll let you on anyways. 

I don't drive at all, by choice so i'm always depending on Mears. If it were me in this situation, i'd arrive before park open, get through the gates. Head directly to Diagon Alley & do everything there, take HE to IOA right before the park close at 5, well the last train leaving for Hogsmeade & enjoy IOA for the 2 hours after. Catch a meal at CityWalk or head back early to your resort & go to Epcot for more Food & Wine.


----------



## kimmar067

PDJPrinceCharming said:


> In that case, I completely understand. You could just use the early Mears shuttle to go to Universal. It picks up from your WDW hotel & its about $20 per person. I do this every time I go over to Universal & it works very well. They drop off at CityWalk parking & pick up the same place. You have to let them know about 3 hours prior to when you want to leave so they can set up a pick up time but if there is room on a shuttle, there's a good chance they'll let you on anyways.
> 
> I don't drive at all, by choice so i'm always depending on Mears. If it were me in this situation, i'd arrive before park open, get through the gates. Head directly to Diagon Alley & do everything there, take HE to IOA right before the park close at 5, well the last train leaving for Hogsmeade & enjoy IOA for the 2 hours after. Catch a meal at CityWalk or head back early to your resort & go to Epcot for more Food & Wine.



...great advice, one problem [in two words] - DH!


----------



## macraven

kimmar067 said:


> ....I still say that that's not fair....I am paying good money for a full day at both parks and I won't be able to do so.....that just plain STINKS!



_lets put the shoe on the other foot.

i'll be at the motherland before i switch to the darkside hotel.


while at the motherland, MK will close early, 7:00 for 3 nights i will be there for a party.
those that have tickets for the party get in at 4:00.
completely crowds the park then.


and dhs is losing the early entry on the 4th and closing at 6:00 due to an event.


i pay the same amount of money as every other park goer and 4 of the days will not be a full day for me.
i don't say what you do that "it stinks" and that i "pay good money for a full day"


i live with it 
i know how it will be going into the situation and make the best of it.
you might want to do the same for your day at the darkside.

you have the option of switching parks at 5:00.
it's just next door and you won't have any down time for transportation.

depending on the month/night you do the dark side, some of the nights at IOA close at 8:00 rather than 7:00.
check the calendar to see the hours for the date you will be there._


----------



## macraven

PDJPrinceCharming said:


> I've known the lineup for a while & knew this would be the one announcement that might be a tad mixed. I hated the movies don't get me wrong but just seeing the pic they posted on Twitter of what one of the hallways is gonna look like very much excites me. But people have been complaining a lot this year, more so than usual. I just want to go to the event, have a great time & enjoy the mazes, zones & shows. I am a YouTuber & I do have my opinions too but I actually am excited for this year. It has a lot to live up to after last year but I think it will succeed. Sometimes people seem like they just wanna complain to complain.
> 
> Oh ya Raven, just call me Owen



_ok, Prince Owen or should i knock off the title and just go with Owen?

i am completely and totally addicted to HHN so i go yearly for quite a few nights no matter how the event is running.
i missed the first 5 years of it and have seen it grow and change over the years.

do you read CSW, Chainsaw Wolf?
it was a private board for a long time then went to fb.
i started with them their first year and learned a lot from the members.

i hope this house won't turn out to be like the alien house that was done years back.

still waiting for unmasking the horror tours.
i like to do the tours in advance, see the insides with the lights on and take pictures of it.
the details inside the houses are fantastic, but you don't get to see some of it when going thru the houses in the dark.


later, Owen.....
_


----------



## Marquibiri

I am a bit disappointed with the announcements made... From Dusk till Dawn TV Series, which I'll start watching just for the event, where I imagine a lot of the Llorona facade and props will be reused...

Alien vs Predator, another meh... but hopefully they will built the aliens (as they did the wolves in American Werewolf in London house)..

The Purge Anarchy... I just can't see how well that will do with no actual monsters....

... and as usual, I am crazy for the TWD, and so far, looking forward to that the most from the other options (although zombies? 3 consecutive years now)....

Nonetheless, I KNOW I will have a blast and many of these houses will turn out to be great and quite a surprise (such as Gothic and Dead End were back in 2012)...

I'll throw in this question as well.... When in the world are the UTH Tour dates coming out! 

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## Chumpieboy

PDJPrinceCharming said:


> It has not been announced on the HHN website yet but when I bought my Rush of Fear pass I was told AP Event Nights were happening again this year & the nights are September 19, 20, 26 & 27 which are the first two Fridays & Saturdays. You have to RSVP for yourself & you can bring one guest. If you go you can see 2 houses(Parade Building & a Sprung Tent) at 5:00 then the other tent will open a little later. Plus great seats for the first showing of Bill & Ted. The whole thing runs about an hour & a half & you can hit 3 mazes, see B&T then be headed towards Disaster & the Soundstages before some people get into the park. It's definitely worth it.



Dang.  We're going first week of Oct.  Oh well.  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Mikkimús

Your opinion would be greatly appreciated.
We are 3 kids.... ok ok adults 
We will be staying at the HRH from the 18th to the 20th of september. We plan to attend HHN on both the 19th and the 20th.

Would you recommend for us to get express passes?
Note we are from Iceland and tho we have been to the Darkside we have never attended to HHN before.
We visit the states often in my opinion but there is 3 or 4 years at least between each visit. I am a horror make up freak and my brother and fiancé(yes we just got engaged last weekend ) like a good scare.


----------



## Rip

Mikkimús;52015869 said:
			
		

> Your opinion would be greatly appreciated.
> We are 3 kids.... ok ok adults
> We will be staying at the HRH from the 18th to the 20th of september. We plan to attend HHN on both the 19th and the 20th.
> 
> Would you recommend for us to get express passes?
> Note we are from Iceland and tho we have been to the Darkside we have never attended to HHN before.
> We visit the states often in my opinion but there is 3 or 4 years at least between each visit. I am a horror make up freak and my brother and fiancé(yes we just got engaged last weekend ) like a good scare.



Speaking only for myself, I wouldn't even dream of doing HHN without express anymore. Years ago it was doable but it has gotten so popular and I have gotten so spoiled that there's just no way.


----------



## Marquibiri

Mikkimús;52015869 said:
			
		

> Your opinion would be greatly appreciated.
> We are 3 kids.... ok ok adults
> We will be staying at the HRH from the 18th to the 20th of september. We plan to attend HHN on both the 19th and the 20th.
> 
> Would you recommend for us to get express passes?
> Note we are from Iceland and tho we have been to the Darkside we have never attended to HHN before.
> We visit the states often in my opinion but there is 3 or 4 years at least between each visit. I am a horror make up freak and my brother and fiancé(yes we just got engaged last weekend ) like a good scare.



First off Mikkimús, congratulations on your engagement!

As Rip also mentioned, I cannot picture myself attending HHN without the express pass. As simple as this: if you can afford it, get it!

I've been to HHN during opening weekend from 2008-2011. In 2012 went the second weekend, 2013 the third weekend (as well as this year's plan).

Crowds aren't bad during opening weekend, but are still heavy if you don't plan well. You can manage seeing all with Stay and Scream in two days, but keep in mind you will be doing some heavy queuing as it gets later in the evening. For the first two years, I did not use express pass and was able to see everything in a single night. I would literally sprint from house to house and after doing all of them, would catch the shows and street experiences. In two days you can definitely do everything, but once again, express pass gives you that stress-free experience.

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## patrickpiteo

Rip said:


> Speaking only for myself, I wouldn't even dream of doing HHN without express anymore. Years ago it was doable but it has gotten so popular and I have gotten so spoiled that there's just no way.


 totally agree FP get it...


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

macraven said:


> _ok, Prince Owen or should i knock off the title and just go with Owen?
> 
> i am completely and totally addicted to HHN so i go yearly for quite a few nights no matter how the event is running.
> i missed the first 5 years of it and have seen it grow and change over the years.
> 
> do you read CSW, Chainsaw Wolf?
> it was a private board for a long time then went to fb.
> i started with them their first year and learned a lot from the members.
> 
> i hope this house won't turn out to be like the alien house that was done years back.
> 
> still waiting for unmasking the horror tours.
> i like to do the tours in advance, see the insides with the lights on and take pictures of it.
> the details inside the houses are fantastic, but you don't get to see some of it when going thru the houses in the dark.
> 
> 
> later, Owen.....
> _




Haha, actually its officially Sir Owen. Well at least that's what I go by & have since 1995. I'd switch my board name to SirOwenDisney if I could but I don't wanna start over with post count so I can't.

I'm very new to the HHN scene, I went in 2012 just because of Penn & Teller & had an absolutely terrible night. I went opening night which rained all night so I got into 2 mazes & B&T & that was it. I saw a few hoards but not many because of the rain. 

When I decided to go I wanted to throw myself into everything completely. So I did spec for my YouTube channel then predictions & finally reviews. 

I never was able to check out CSW but I did connect through Horror Night Nightmares. Met a lot of really cool & knowledgeable people that way too. 

Interstellar Terror was more Event Horizon than Alien & they have wanted to do this property for a while so I know it will turn out great. 

I'm also waiting for the tour info, I did UTH last year actually & loved it. It was great seeing everything up close & personal without worrying about someone jumping out at me for gawking too long. I went opening night last year then did the tour the next day, probably the same thing i'll do this year. 

Later, Raven

BTW: Raven is actually the name I use when I play NTN/Buzztime Trivia.


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

Marquibiri said:


> I am a bit disappointed with the announcements made... From Dusk till Dawn TV Series, which I'll start watching just for the event, where I imagine a lot of the Llorona facade and props will be reused...
> 
> Alien vs Predator, another meh... but hopefully they will built the aliens (as they did the wolves in American Werewolf in London house)..
> 
> The Purge Anarchy... I just can't see how well that will do with no actual monsters....
> 
> ... and as usual, I am crazy for the TWD, and so far, looking forward to that the most from the other options (although zombies? 3 consecutive years now)....
> 
> Nonetheless, I KNOW I will have a blast and many of these houses will turn out to be great and quite a surprise (such as Gothic and Dead End were back in 2012)...
> 
> I'll throw in this question as well.... When in the world are the UTH Tour dates coming out!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri



Sorry you're not finding the announcements to your liking. Still 2 IP's left & still 3 originals left to go. Once the final reveal is done, my guess being end of next week. They will release the tour info, trust me i'm waiting for that as well.


----------



## macraven

Marquibiri said:


> I am a bit disappointed with the announcements made... From Dusk till Dawn TV Series, which I'll start watching just for the event, where I imagine a lot of the Llorona facade and props will be reused...
> 
> Alien vs Predator, another meh... but hopefully they will built the aliens (as they did the wolves in American Werewolf in London house)..
> 
> The Purge Anarchy... I just can't see how well that will do with no actual monsters....
> 
> ... and as usual, I am crazy for the TWD, and so far, looking forward to that the most from the other options (although zombies? 3 consecutive years now)....
> 
> Nonetheless, I KNOW I will have a blast and many of these houses will turn out to be great and quite a surprise (such as Gothic and Dead End were back in 2012)...
> 
> I'll throw in this question as well.... When in the world are the UTH Tour dates coming out!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri


_
Marco, i have the same thoughts as you do.
i'm counting on HHN being strong and the scare zones and houses blow us away.
i read that this could be the last year for TWD house.
it was a 3 year contract, don't know if another contract will be in the works for next HHN season.

the purge will be in the new york streets.
and, will have chainsaws.

i do love those chainsaws and the smell of gasoline..............

i'm thinking that HHN this year will be great.
i love going in the 3rd week of the event as all the loose ends are tied together and the scare actors have everything down pat.

tell me you are still in for the 5th.
the gang will get together again.
woohoo.....!!!
_




			
				Mikkimús;52015869 said:
			
		

> Your opinion would be greatly appreciated.
> We are 3 kids.... ok ok adults
> We will be staying at the HRH from the 18th to the 20th of september. We plan to attend HHN on both the 19th and the 20th.
> 
> Would you recommend for us to get express passes?
> Note we are from Iceland and tho we have been to the Darkside we have never attended to HHN before.
> We visit the states often in my opinion but there is 3 or 4 years at least between each visit. I am a horror make up freak and my brother and fiancé(yes we just got engaged last weekend ) like a good scare.




_you are engaged??!!

i'm telling the homies over on the sans thread.
you better get over there soon so you can share the news before i do....

CONGRATULATIONS...

you are going on opening weekend.
crowds will not be huge and the event closes at midnight.

once the media leaves on that first night, friday, you won't have issues with crowds.

i would wait until you are there before deciding to buy the ep's.
you can go to the stay and scream holding area and get a head start on 3 of the houses before the park officially opens.

what you don't see/do on friday, you can concentrate on saturday night.

_


----------



## macraven

_came back to add that i usually recommend buying the ep for hhn but i'm hesitant to say it's a necessity for opening weekend.

Mikkimús you will be at the darkside the day before you do HHN.
you can buy the ep's that day prior to hhn or even at one of the stores while doing hhn on that friday.

after you do the first 3 houses before opening, make the decision then.
if house waits are running 45 minutes and you want to cover the entire park that night, spring for the ep's then.

(the ep for bill and ted's show is only valid for the first show of the evening.)

i have been at hhn on some nights that it was pouring rain.
people in lines ran for cover.
i stayed in the lines, already wet, how bad could it get....

i buy the pass for the hhn season with express.
i think of it as car insurance.
i might not need it but if i do, i'm glad i have it._


----------



## Marquibiri

macraven said:


> _
> tell me you are still in for the 5th.
> the gang will get together again.
> woohoo.....!!!
> _



So far, all's good for the 5th!  
I haven't purchased anything yet! 

A soon as UTH Tour info comes out, I will call and get my RoF+EP and book a morning and afternoon tour for Saturday Oct. 4th...

October 2nd, I should be over in Busch Gardens for Howl-o-Scream... will post a reminder on the date thread to get that changed...

Looking forward to seeing the gang!

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> i usually recommend buying the ep for hhn but i'm hesitant to say it's a necessity for opening weekend.
> _



We certainly didn't need it last year on opening weekend, and I thought it was busy.

We got through all the houses over two nights with plenty of time to spare. I think we were done with the houses by around 8.30 the second night. However if someone was going for one night I would definetely say get it. But for 2 nights or more at the beginning of the event it's not a necessity..........nice........but not essential.


----------



## TaylorsDad

I know many are unhappy with TWD again for the third year, but I loved it last year and its actually the main reason my group and I are planning a return trip Oct 3-5th. After AWIL which was our favorite last year I have high hopes for AvP. I am keeping my fingers crossed that work obligations do not prevent my trip this fall.


----------



## MrMittman

I know this is off topic . . .

Anyone ever been to HHN in Hollywood? I've been to Orlando 12 times, but can't make it this year due to my travel schedule.

I'll be in LA the weekend of October 10th and wanted to check out how the left coast does HHN, even though I know it'll be inferior.

Do they offer a Stay and Scream package? Do they do Express? Any tips or tricks on what order to progress through the park?


----------



## kimmar067

macraven said:


> _lets put the shoe on the other foot.
> 
> i'll be at the motherland before i switch to the darkside hotel.
> 
> 
> while at the motherland, MK will close early, 7:00 for 3 nights i will be there for a party.
> those that have tickets for the party get in at 4:00.
> completely crowds the park then.
> 
> 
> and dhs is losing the early entry on the 4th and closing at 6:00 due to an event.
> 
> 
> i pay the same amount of money as every other park goer and 4 of the days will not be a full day for me.
> i don't say what you do that "it stinks" and that i "pay good money for a full day"
> 
> 
> i live with it
> i know how it will be going into the situation and make the best of it.
> you might want to do the same for your day at the darkside.
> 
> you have the option of switching parks at 5:00.
> it's just next door and you won't have any down time for transportation.
> 
> depending on the month/night you do the dark side, some of the nights at IOA close at 8:00 rather than 7:00.
> check the calendar to see the hours for the date you will be there._



....aye...dinne hae a skeppy and keep yer chebs in check...besides, mah lums dinnae reek...








































...I say "Let's all do the BROONY!"


----------



## BNHHN

I fear that the build-outs for AVP won't come close to what AWIL achieved last season for the simple fact that Jon Landis was involved.  It was originally his baby...  And he obviously shared a lot of info in making that house amazing.

Now, if they consulted (or, are consulting) with Ridley Scott, great.  I'm sure it would make the house that much more authentic.


----------



## babesboo99

So Dracula Untold it is.. I wonder what the next four houses will be


----------



## Metro West

PDJPrinceCharming said:


> Sorry you're not finding the announcements to your liking. Still 2 IP's left & still 3 originals left to go. Once the final reveal is done, my guess being end of next week. They will release the tour info, trust me i'm waiting for that as well.


 This will be my 11th consecutive year for HHN and I've never been so disappointed this late in the game. Unless something drastically changes, I'm doing opening night and that's it. This year has nothing I'm interested in so far. We were talking about it at work today and I'm very discouraged as are others I work with. 

Maybe I'll start doing HOS instead. It's a long drive but the event seems so much better than HHN lately.


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

babesboo99 said:


> So Dracula Untold it is.. I wonder what the next four houses will be



Well we have 3 originals & 1 IP left.


----------



## philliplc

Metro West said:


> I'll start doing HOS instead. It's a long drive but the event seems so much better than HHN lately.




Can you elaborate on this? I'm considering doing both given we have at least on day at Busch this Sept. Wondering if it is worth staying and driving back to Orlando late, which doesn't sound like fun on vacation.


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

Metro West said:


> This will be my 11th consecutive year for HHN and I've never been so disappointed this late in the game. Unless something drastically changes, I'm doing opening night and that's it. This year has nothing I'm interested in so far. We were talking about it at work today and I'm very discouraged as are others I work with.
> 
> Maybe I'll start doing HOS instead. It's a long drive but the event seems so much better than HHN lately.



I'm very sorry to hear that you are disappointed. 3 originals are left & 1 more property that everyone should know is coming by now. Doing research for my HHN videos on my YouTube channel, i've learned how a lot of fans share your opinions with the event this year. The scare zones left are original even though there won't be as many as there usually is. I'll be there opening night myself, then the next 6 event nights because i'm liking the lineup personally. I will say a few of the rumored mazes that didn't come had me more excited but i'm captivated. There will be 3 original mazes that have nothing to do with a movie or tv show, well one may have a familiar Icon from the past in it but other than that all completely original concept houses. 

I would love to be able check out HOS some day but its not easy to find a way to Tampa to do that. I've known the full lineup for quite a while now & i'm just checking them off as they are official. I would think we're heading towards a reveal week next week then the final announcement will bring the full website reveal. 

Once again i'm sorry you feel that way but I hope if anything you enjoy opening night like I know I will.


----------



## Marquibiri

Metro West said:


> This year has nothing I'm interested in so far. We were talking about it at work today and I'm very discouraged as are others I work with.
> 
> Maybe I'll start doing HOS instead. It's a long drive but the event seems so much better than HHN lately.



I'm agreeing with you Todd.

Hey, this year will be my third consecutive year adding HoS to my HHN trip and 7th consecutive HHN trip...
I find HoS equally as good (superior in many aspects) and quite affordable!  I'll be going on Oct 2nd to HoS.... just in case...

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## Rip

Yeah I'm just the opposite. My daughter absolutely loved both the movie and tv series From Dusk Till Dawn, loves TWD, and we are both really looking forward to the new Dracula movie. AvP is a hit or miss, I can see how it could be done really well but I can also see it sucking out loud.


----------



## babesboo99

This will be our first time going to HHN so anything is great for us I am glad they still have TWD we are big fans . My husband was hoping for a Halloween house though..


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I have a few questions and I hope no one minds me asking them here (because I really don't know a lot about HHN at all).

My friend and I are planning on going the night of Thursday, October 9.  I have the low-tier annual pass, she will need to buy park tickets.  We are staying at Hard Rock from Tuesday until Friday.  

Since we only have one shot at HHN I think we'll be buying the express pass.  Is the official website the best place to purchase our tickets?  I'm assuming I'll just buy the one night HHN pass + express?  Is there a cheaper place for me to buy this?  I'm just really confused about the best ticket option.

I also have to say I'm very excited about the Face Off makeups being at HHN.  That is one of my favorite shows and some of their makeups were truly scary looking.

Thanks for any help, I know getting asked all these seemingly simple questions over and over can be annoying for you guys.


----------



## schumigirl

kimmar067 said:


> ....aye...dinne hae a skeppy and keep yer chebs in check...besides, mah lums dinnae reek...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I say "Let's all do the BROONY!"



Not nice. Not nice at all.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> This will be my 11th consecutive year for HHN and I've never been so disappointed this late in the game. Unless something drastically changes, I'm doing opening night and that's it. This year has nothing I'm interested in so far. We were talking about it at work today and I'm very discouraged as are others I work with.
> 
> Maybe I'll start doing HOS instead. It's a long drive but the event seems so much better than HHN lately.



 

But you're my scare buddy


----------



## macraven

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I have a few questions and I hope no one minds me asking them here (because I really don't know a lot about HHN at all).
> 
> My friend and I are planning on going the night of Thursday, October 9.  I have the low-tier annual pass, she will need to buy park tickets.  We are staying at Hard Rock from Tuesday until Friday.
> 
> Since we only have one shot at HHN I think we'll be buying the express pass.  Is the official website the best place to purchase our tickets?  I'm assuming I'll just buy the one night HHN pass + express?  Is there a cheaper place for me to buy this?  I'm just really confused about the best ticket option.
> 
> I also have to say I'm very excited about the Face Off makeups being at HHN.  That is one of my favorite shows and some of their makeups were truly scary looking.
> 
> Thanks for any help, I know getting asked all these seemingly simple questions over and over can be annoying for you guys.



_register your annual pass online.
you can buy your HHN ticket at a cheaper price there.
you can also buy your express pass online but there are no discounts for the ep.
use the UO HHN website for that purchase.

if you don't buy your HHN ticket in advance, you can buy it at guest services on Tuesday when you are at the park.
show your ap for the discounted HHN.
also, you can wait until you are at the darkside to buy the ep.

i'll also be there that night.
with ep.....

it is best you be in the park before 4:30 and when it closes at 5:00, don't leave.
go to one of the stay and scream/holding areas and wait there for HHN to begin.
you will get a headstart on 3 of the houses.

don't use your ep at that time.
repeat those 3 houses with the ep once it gets darker.

Face Off is one of the things i am looking forward to also.
one of the Orlando contestants will be involved with that scare zone._


----------



## schumigirl

What is Face Offs?

I never heard of that.


----------



## plutotek

schumigirl said:


> What is Face Offs?
> 
> I never heard of that.



It is a show on SyFy, contestants compete doing high-end/movie-worthy make-up jobs.  Aliens, horror, fantasy, they cover it all.


----------



## schumigirl

plutotek said:


> It is a show on SyFy, contestants compete doing high-end/movie-worthy make-up jobs.  Aliens, horror, fantasy, they cover it all.




Ahh.......got it.........thanks for that......saved me googling


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

macraven said:


> _register your annual pass online.
> you can buy your HHN ticket at a cheaper price there.
> you can also buy your express pass online but there are no discounts for the ep.
> use the UO HHN website for that purchase.
> 
> if you don't buy your HHN ticket in advance, you can buy it at guest services on Tuesday when you are at the park.
> show your ap for the discounted HHN.
> also, you can wait until you are at the darkside to buy the ep.
> 
> i'll also be there that night.
> with ep.....
> 
> it is best you be in the park before 4:30 and when it closes at 5:00, don't leave.
> go to one of the stay and scream/holding areas and wait there for HHN to begin.
> you will get a headstart on 3 of the houses.
> 
> don't use your ep at that time.
> repeat those 3 houses with the ep once it gets darker.
> 
> Face Off is one of the things i am looking forward to also.
> one of the Orlando contestants will be involved with that scare zone._



Thanks for the help!!  Its not Laura that will be helping out, is it?  I love her.


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

babesboo99 said:


> This will be our first time going to HHN so anything is great for us I am glad they still have TWD we are big fans . My husband was hoping for a Halloween house though..



Your husband shall be very happy then.


----------



## mickeysmith

Question about Stay and Scream ticket - DD and DH will already be in the park on the day of.  Do they hand their S&S ticket to someone to scan and then enter a holding area?  What time do they need to head to that area, if so?  Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Metro West

mickeysmith said:


> Question about Stay and Scream ticket - DD and DH will already be in the park on the day of.  Do they hand their S&S ticket to someone to scan and then enter a holding area?  What time do they need to head to that area, if so?  Thanks again for your help!


 They will need to go to a holding area at 5pm when the park closes for day guests. The ticket will be scanned at that time.


----------



## patrickpiteo

mickeysmith said:


> Question about Stay and Scream ticket - DD and DH will already be in the park on the day of.  Do they hand their S&S ticket to someone to scan and then enter a holding area?  What time do they need to head to that area, if so?  Thanks again for your help!



Yes they scan your tickets and you go into the holding pen.  I go into area around 3:30 to the holding area..


----------



## Metro West

patrickpiteo said:


> Yes they scan your tickets and you go into the holding pen.  I go into area around 3:30 to the holding area..


 I usually don't make it to the holding area before 4:30pm since I leave work at 4pm and hightail it to the park. By the time I arrive at the holding area, I have to wait outside the area until 5pm when they start letting people in.


----------



## mickeysmith

What's the holding area like?  I only ask because I thought I read where someone was making reservations to eat in that area or nearby.


----------



## Metro West

mickeysmith said:


> What's the holding area like?  I only ask because I thought I read where someone was making reservations to eat in that area or nearby.


 The main holding area is on Delancey Street right next to Finnegan's...which is where people make reservations to eat dinner prior to HHN. The holding area itself is just a bunch of people milling around waiting to be released. There are usually drink carts selling sodas and water as well as snacks. There are also TMs handing out maps or answering questions. It's a fun atmosphere...at least to me.


----------



## mickeysmith

Sounds like a fun time!!  They are really getting excited!!  Thank you!!


----------



## Dee2013

Does the FF ticket work the same as S&S? We'll be there 3 nights and I think my son would want to go all 3 and I think the FF works out cheaper. He has an annual pass.


----------



## macraven

dup


----------



## macraven

yes

frequent fear is a hhn ticket.


----------



## kimmar067

schumigirl said:


> Not nice. Not nice at all.



....wha-..? 

 




[....besides, mac knows I'm j/k....right,  Red?  ]


----------



## macraven

kimmar067 said:


> ....wha-..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [....besides, mac knows I'm j/k....right,  Red?  ]



_no, i thought you were serious and i did know what it said.
like another poster said, it was not very nice at all._


----------



## DisneyMissy318

I have a couple of questions:  

What time do they usually let you out of the holding area near Finnegans?

What is the other holding area if you are already in the park?

Is it better to be in one place over the other?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## DisneyMissy318

I just purchased our Express Pass for one of the nights we will be at HHN - Sunday, October 5.  

Are you able to use the pass all night - or only once per house?

What is the best use of the pass - I read not to use it right away when you exit holding.

For those who used "print at home" - it looks like this is the official document you will show all night.  I'm considering laminating, punching a hole in it and wearing it on a lanyard.  (We were caught in a torrential downpour last year and I would be worried about it getting wet, etc.)  Thoughts?

Would appreciate your opinions!


----------



## macraven

DisneyMissy318 said:


> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> What time do they usually let you out of the holding area near Finnegans?
> 
> What is the other holding area if you are already in the park?
> 
> Is it better to be in one place over the other?
> 
> Thanks for your input!



_all the holding areas release the guests once security gives the all clear.
depends on the night and date on when that time can happen.

some nights they have released the guests at 5:45 while other times it has been 6:10ish. (it can vary on the date you are there)
still, you have a head start on the 3 open houses.

last year, some of the houses had a later opening time, 6:30/7:00 on the nights i was there.
did finish the early houses but then waited in line before park opening for the next house.


i prefer the finnegans hlding area the best.



i have stayed in the other two holding areas in past nights.

the one i least liked was the holding area up front in the park, right next to the main merch store.
only one way to exit from that area.
and, if you get there after it starts to fill up, you are motioned by the TM's to go to the back of the large group standing in the front.

_


----------



## macraven

DisneyMissy318 said:


> I just purchased our Express Pass for one of the nights we will be at HHN - Sunday, October 5.
> 
> Are you able to use the pass all night - or only once per house?
> 
> What is the best use of the pass - I read not to use it right away when you exit holding.
> 
> For those who used "print at home" - it looks like this is the official document you will show all night.  I'm considering laminating, punching a hole in it and wearing it on a lanyard.  (We were caught in a torrential downpour last year and I would be worried about it getting wet, etc.)  Thoughts?
> 
> Would appreciate your opinions!



_i'll be there that night also.
and have the express for the month.
if you see me in finnegans or in that holding area, come up and say hi to me.
will be wearing my Chainsaw Wolf jersey that has the name macraven on the back.


you can use the pass all night but only once per house, ride, show.
in past years, the express pass was only valid for the first show of bill and ted's
assume it will follow the same pattern again for this season.

lines will be shorter in the beginning.
don't use your express pass right away but use it for later when a house line has a 45 minute and over wait.

i do the first 3 houses when released from the holding area and then repeat them using the express pass later in the evening once it is dark.
makes a big difference to me inside the houses then.

i keep my express pass in a lanyard that has a clear plastic container.
lanyard is clear and the TM can scan it easily thru the clear plastic.
(they need to scan the bar code)

i've done hhn during heavy rains before.
didn't have an issue with the pass kept in the lanyard.

if you decide to punch a hole in your ep, don't do it near the bar code on the ticket._


----------



## DisneyMissy318

macraven said:


> _i'll be there that night also.
> and have the express for the month.
> if you see me in finnegans or in that holding area, come up and say hi to me.
> will be wearing my Chainsaw Wolf jersey that has the name macraven on the back.
> 
> 
> you can use the pass all night but only once per house, ride, show.
> in past years, the express pass was only valid for the first show of bill and ted's
> assume it will follow the same pattern again for this season.
> 
> lines will be shorter in the beginning.
> don't use your express pass right away but use it for later when a house line has a 45 minute and over wait.
> 
> i do the first 3 houses when released from the holding area and then repeat them using the express pass later in the evening once it is dark.
> makes a big difference to me inside the houses then.
> 
> i keep my express pass in a lanyard that has a clear plastic container.
> lanyard is clear and the TM can scan it easily thru the clear plastic.
> (they need to scan the bar code)
> 
> i've done hhn during heavy rains before.
> didn't have an issue with the pass kept in the lanyard.
> 
> if you decide to punch a hole in your ep, don't do it near the bar code on the ticket._



We will definitely look for you!  We have a Finnegan reservation on Thursday.  Nice to be able to sit down and wait!

Thanks for all of the great info as well!  As always, we are looking forward to what has become an annual trip!


----------



## DisneyMissy318

macraven said:


> _i'll be there that night also.
> and have the express for the month.
> if you see me in finnegans or in that holding area, come up and say hi to me.
> will be wearing my Chainsaw Wolf jersey that has the name macraven on the back._



I was mistaken - I have Finnegans reservation for both Sunday and Thursday - will definitely say Hi!


----------



## patrickpiteo

macraven said:


> all the holding areas release the guests once security gives the all clear. depends on the night and date on when that time can happen.  some nights they have released the guests at 5:45 while other times it has been 6:10ish. (it can vary on the date you are there) still, you have a head start on the 3 open houses.  last year, some of the houses had a later opening time, 6:30/7:00 on the nights i was there. did finish the early houses but then waited in line before park opening for the next house.  i prefer the finnegans hlding area the best.  i have stayed in the other two holding areas in past nights.  the one i least liked was the holding area up front in the park, right next to the main merch store. only one way to exit from that area. and, if you get there after it starts to fill up, you are motioned by the TM's to go to the back of the large group standing in the front.



Last year when I was there only one house was open at 6.. It was jammed with line ..


----------



## macraven

DisneyMissy318 said:


> I was mistaken - I have Finnegans reservation for both Sunday and Thursday - will definitely say Hi!



_out of the 6 dates i will be doing HHN, i also have the same dates as you are planning on.

see you at finnegans!_


----------



## tsabs22

My wife and I are heading down to Florida the first weekend of october. We will be in the park early morning on Sunday Oct 5th and are also attending horror nights that night. My question for you guys, seeing as neither of us have ever been to horror nights, is should I purchase express passes in advance, or should I wait and see how it is. If I didnt have to pay a extra $150 for express passes, I would be very happy, but again like I said this is our first time for horror nights and will only be there one night. I want us to have a great time, and do the shows and just take in the atmosphere without worrying. I dont mind waiting in 30-45 min lines, its more like the 1.5-2 hr lines Im worried about. Do you think theres any chance of those happening on a sunday night? Any help with opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## macraven

tsabs22 said:


> My wife and I are heading down to Florida the first weekend of october. We will be in the park early morning on Sunday Oct 5th and are also attending horror nights that night. My question for you guys, seeing as neither of us have ever been to horror nights, is should I purchase express passes in advance, or should I wait and see how it is. If I didnt have to pay a extra $150 for express passes, I would be very happy, but again like I said this is our first time for horror nights and will only be there one night. I want us to have a great time, and do the shows and just take in the atmosphere without worrying. I dont mind waiting in 30-45 min lines, its more like the 1.5-2 hr lines Im worried about. Do you think theres any chance of those happening on a sunday night? Any help with opinions would be greatly appreciated.


_
this year will be my 15th or is it 16th year..........HHN has been growing steadily the past 7 years crowd-wise.

sundays used to be the best night of the week for going and getting thru everything until about 4 years back.
at one time, sundays closed at midnight but that changed years back to the 1:00 closing.
gives you an idea that there are more crowds there on sundays now.


you can buy the express pass while at HHN but it can sell out on some nights by 8:00-8:30 pm.
i haven't been to many sundays that have sold out before the 4th week of the event.

closing will be at 1:00 am for that sunday you are going.
you can kind of judge by how long the lines are by 7:00 pm if you need to buy the ep then.

house waits of 30-45 minutes can be the average.

you will start to see long line waits for houses around 10ish.

since this is your first time doing hhn, i would buy the ep.
it will help you do all the houses, scare zones and both shows.
if you are hesitant to spend that money, you can make that decision in the first hour or two you are in the park.
if you are seeing one hour waits for houses at 7:00, make the decision then.
if it storms the night you are there, crowds will thin out fast.
ep would not be a necessity.

be in the park that day and utilize the stay and scream holding area.
you will be able to catch, more than likely, 3 houses before the park is open to the general public.
don't use the ep during that time of the early entry.

repeat those houses later in the evening with your express.
it's a big difference on how the house feels once it is dark outside.

be sure to get the park hhn map so you can plan the two shows.
the last show of the evening is always crowded.
the first show of bill and ted's can be used w/your ep for the first show unless they change that this year.

as long as you are in line for a house before the park closes at 1:00 am, you will be allowed to do that house.

avoid doing the rides unless you have completed the houses, shows, zones.
there will be 6 rides open during the hhn event.

last year i did 5 nights at hhn.
a couple of the nights only 2 houses were open to the people from the holding area.
the third house opened at 6:30 so i had a bit of a wait before i completed the first 3 houses.

i don't know if that happened on all the nights during the event or only on those couple i was there.

everyone can have a different experience than i did.
some use their phone to get time waits on houses and have not bad waits.
some will zig zag around the park and do the houses in a different order.
i'm sure others will share how it was for them last year in order to give you their opinion on buying the express pass for that sunday.

i see having the ep compared to car insurance.
i have it if i need it and if i never have to use it, for me, it is peace of mind.._


----------



## steery1

Would I be right in thinking that its a good idea to visit US on the morning/afternoon of a Horror night? 
Thinking that some might avoid the park that day and others might arrive later in the afternoon to do some rides then go to HHN?


----------



## babesboo99

That's a good question I was wondering the same thing. We plan on staying in the park so we can go in the holding area  was wondering if I can do IOA in morning and go over early afternoon to US. Since we will be there 5 days before heading over to Disney I figure I can see the parks multiple times.


----------



## patrickpiteo

babesboo99 said:


> That's a good question I was wondering the same thing. We plan on staying in the park so we can go in the holding area  was wondering if I can do IOA in morning and go over early afternoon to US. Since we will be there 5 days before heading over to Disney I figure I can see the parks multiple times.


 Sure as long as you have a two park ticket..


----------



## babesboo99

Thank You, I do have PTP passes I always get them just in case I want to go over the same day.


----------



## Metro West

steery1 said:


> Would I be right in thinking that its a good idea to visit US on the morning/afternoon of a Horror night?
> Thinking that some might avoid the park that day and others might arrive later in the afternoon to do some rides then go to HHN?


 Yes...during the morning hours the Studios should be relatively quiet but will fill up later in the day. You could visit in the morning then head over to IOA for the afternoon and evening.


----------



## Rip

http://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/hhn24-original-content/


----------



## Metro West

Dollhouse of the Damned looks interesting.


----------



## sarahwill

yes you can do that


----------



## babesboo99

Is there anything else left to tell. once more house


----------



## plutotek

I would swear I had a post on FB from Universal saying they were doing American Werewolf in London?  Did anyone else see it?


----------



## patrickpiteo

plutotek said:


> I would swear I had a post on FB from Universal saying they were doing American Werewolf in London?  Did anyone else see it?



That's universal Hollywood..  Not Orlando.


----------



## Pirate1+Princess4

How does Universal handle transition to HHN? There is some overlap with regular admission and HHN as parks close at 7 and 5, but HHN begins at 6:30.

Why does US close 2 hours earlier than IOA?  How should we plan around HHN crowds?  Should we just plan to be out of the parks before 6:30?  I assume those with a regular + HHN ticket don't have to leave and re-enter based on the schedule I read.

Arrive MCO 9:15 AM on Monday 10/20.  Parks close at 8.
Tuesday parks close at 8.
Wednesday Parks close at 7 and 5 for HHN
Thursday parks close at 7 and 5 for HHN
Friday depart MCO 11:00 AM

We'll either have 3 Day Park-to-Park tickets or 4 Day 3 Parks Unlimited (unless offerings change dramatically on care.com).  One of us will have an Annual Pass.  We are family of 7- 2 adults, b14, g12, g12, g12, g12.

Focus is Harry Potter and big coasters.  Don't care about the backlot.

Thanks


----------



## Senator Tressel

There is no overlap. HHN is only at Universal, which closes at 5PM every HHN night. IOA is open until 7.


----------



## Bluer101

Yep, only at US not IOA. 

There is no transition either. If you have a HHN ticket and a day ticket then you stay in a couple of holding areas. Employees come around to those areas and scan your hhn ticket and issue you a wrist band. If you don't have a ticket you have to leave. 

So go enjoy IOA on those nights.


----------



## Marquibiri

plutotek said:


> I would swear I had a post on FB from Universal saying they were doing American Werewolf in London?  Did anyone else see it?



That was an amazing house last year. One of my favorites... The werewolves were out of this world!

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## Metro West

Pirate1+Princess4 said:


> How does Universal handle transition to HHN? There is some overlap with regular admission and HHN as parks close at 7 and 5, but HHN begins at 6:30.
> 
> Why does US close 2 hours earlier than IOA?  How should we plan around HHN crowds?  Should we just plan to be out of the parks before 6:30?  I assume those with a regular + HHN ticket don't have to leave and re-enter based on the schedule I read.


 As others have mentioned, there is no overlap at the Studios for HHN. At 5pm you either have to go to one of the holding areas where your HHN ticket is scanned or you are instructed to leave the park. The Studios closes at 5pm so TMs can set up for HHN. There is a lot of activity going on before the gates open at 6:30pm and they don't want to have to walk around anyone trying to get set up. IOA is open later to accommodate those park goers who have access to both parks.

If you are not going to HHN but visiting the parks on an event night, you will be better off going to the Studios in the morning and then heading over to IOA in the afternoon. You will avoid most of the HHN crowd. I say most because there has been a holding area in the past at IOA in Seuss Landing. It is unknown if there will be one this year.


----------



## kwatt

Just how terrifying is Halloween Horror Nights? I would classify myself as a bit of a scaredy cat. Love Universal and all the big thrills to be had but not sure if this one is too much for me. Don't want to waste the money or embarrass my husband with a meltdown. Thoughts???


----------



## Metro West

kwatt said:


> Just how terrifying is Halloween Horror Nights? I would classify myself as a bit of a scaredy cat. Love Universal and all the big thrills to be had but not sure if this one is too much for me. Don't want to waste the money or embarrass my husband with a meltdown. Thoughts???


 HHN is all about in your face scares, blood and gore. You will have scareactors jumping out at you throughout the houses and scarezones. If you don't think you can handle it, save your money because you're right...it's a lot of money to waste if you melt down after the first house and can't do anything else. You'll have to decide what's best for you.


----------



## dedex13

I've always considered myself a scaredy cat as well, but personally found the event to be more startling than scary.  I was jumping and screaming all night but was never actually scared.  I was also concerned about my 15 yo daughter who has a tendency to get paranoid and anxious when things pop out at her, but she never felt frightened at all and had a great time (laughing at me, I think).

Of course, last year was mostly zombies which aren't scary anyway, so that may have helped.  We also did a Unmasking the Horror tour before we went to the event, which definitely helped because we knew what to expect from the three houses we toured (which were also the first two houses we went through).


----------



## plutotek

I was looking for the closing time of HHN on 9/25, but can't seem to find it.  Would someone be so kind as to direct me, please?  Thanks


----------



## patrickpiteo

plutotek said:


> I was looking for the closing time of HHN on 9/25, but can't seem to find it.  Would someone be so kind as to direct me, please?  Thanks


That's the night I will be there... 12AM 

Link here:
http://www.halloweenhorrornights.com/orlando/dates.html


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

patrickpiteo said:


> That's the night I will be there... 12AM
> 
> Link here:
> http://www.halloweenhorrornights.com/orlando/dates.html



I'll be there too actually, that will be my third of six nights at the event. I wish it was open later but with a good touring plan you can get a lot done before midnight.


----------



## patrickpiteo

PDJPrinceCharming said:


> I'll be there too actually, that will be my third of six nights at the event. I wish it was open later but with a good touring plan you can get a lot done before midnight.



Yup but I go FP anyway and get to see some houses twice...


----------



## plutotek

plutotek said:


> I was looking for the closing time of HHN on 9/25, but can't seem to find it.  Would someone be so kind as to direct me, please?  Thanks





patrickpiteo said:


> That's the night I will be there... 12AM
> 
> Link here:
> http://www.halloweenhorrornights.com/orlando/dates.html



Thanks for that.  I knew I had found it once, but was having trouble locating it again.



PDJPrinceCharming said:


> I'll be there too actually, that will be my third of six nights at the event. I wish it was open later but with a good touring plan you can get a lot done before midnight.



That's the other thing I'm wrestling with; paying the $180 for the EP.  Is it really necessary that early in the season?


----------



## patrickpiteo

plutotek said:


> Thanks for that.  I knew I had found it once, but was having trouble locating it again.  That's the other thing I'm wrestling with; paying the $180 for the EP.  Is it really necessary that early in the season?



You never know.. Me I hate to wait in lines and only there one night. So for me it's worth it. Also seems recently whatever night you go it's crowded.


----------



## FreddyGlove

patrickpiteo said:


> You never know.. Me I hate to wait in lines and only there one night. So for me it's worth it. Also seems recently whatever night you go it's crowded.



I'll definitely second this. We went on Oct 1 in 2011, and had "the run" of every disney/universal park, conquering almost all of them with no waits and seeing everything in a day (individually, of course). 

HHN was a different story- this is the nation's premier Halloween event for a reason. You're going to wait no matter what. We saw everything in two nights, but this year we're going for an RIP tour. I'd definitely get Express- if you're interested in seeing everything!


----------



## DanniDeer

Does anyone have an idea as to when they'll announce the unmasking tours, or know if they're offered every day of the event? I checked last year's dates and that seemed to be the case.


----------



## Torontogal

So, we won a trip to Universal and will be there on the 19th. Just read that Halloween Horror nights is that night and thinking of checking it out. No idea what to expect and whether it would be too much for my 11 and 14 year old. How intense and gory is it? We have been to MNSSHP before. What are your thoughts? What should we expect? Is it worth it?


----------



## Senator Tressel

It is incredibly intense. 11 is probably too young unless the kid is REALLY into that type of thing. 14 is about the right age range.


----------



## RMulieri

It is NOT like MNSSHP.It is not meant for kids and it is geared towards adults and older kids/teens and can be very gory, IN YOUR face.Alcohol is also pretty pervasive at the event.


----------



## Torontogal

Thanks! I guess we will skip it. I wasn't sure if a lot of it was just hype but seems like it is very intense. Probably too intense for me!


----------



## MOMandSONvacation

I went in 2012 when the theme was The Walking Dead.  I took my young son and neither of us were scared. However, content aside...the wait times are absurd. For that reason alone, I suggest not going.  The first line we even attempted to get in was like immediately an hour wait. We had already spent the entire day at the parks, I had already bought the HHH tickets.  So I then felt I had no choice but to buy the HHH express passes (I think they were $70 each) so we could actually see everything.  The wait times were easily 120+ minutes per house by the second hour we were there. The crowd is definitely a different group too. They have metal detector/bag checks setup to get in.  It was not worth the money.


----------



## Planogirl

MOMandSONvacation said:


> I went in 2012 when the theme was The Walking Dead.  I took my young son and neither of us were scared. However, content aside...the wait times are absurd. For that reason alone, I suggest not going.  The first line we even attempted to get in was like immediately an hour wait. We had already spent the entire day at the parks, I had already bought the HHH tickets.  So I then felt I had no choice but to buy the HHH express passes (I think they were $70 each) so we could actually see everything.  The wait times were easily 120+ minutes per house by the second hour we were there. The crowd is definitely a different group too. They have metal detector/bag checks setup to get in.  It was not worth the money.


I went with my son too and we felt that it was very worth the money HOWEVER I knew going in that we would need express passes on popular nights so we weren't caught by surprise. You are right that the crowd is different but luckily I expected that too.


----------



## schumigirl

Yep.....worth every penny to us too..........love HHN 

We have seen some pretty horrible experiences with young children being taken out of houses in a terrible state.......last year we saw one family with 3 kids, one in a pushchair and all of them ended up being taken out by grandpa 

We spoke to several TM's last time who all said the same thing........they didn't like seeing young kids there.

I know universal wouldn't do it, but I wish they would put an age limit of around 14, not just a recommendation.......yeah I know every kid is different.......but it's really an adult environment. Or I wish it was anyway.


----------



## babesboo99

All kids are different I agree. My 7yr old twins love horror they even makes masks. My daughter loves zombies and my son loves more the monster themed movies they are looking forward to going to HHN I will not stop them from going because of their age it depends on the child and parent. I know my kids can handle it but by chance something happens then yes I will leave but that rarely happens with us. People may think that people who bring their kids are wrong while I do agree that some do it because they have no choice or so they think as a parent if my child did not want to go then my choice would be not to go wait for another day.


----------



## AllyElly

I know you are able to use an AP to buy up to 6 discounted passes, does the pass holder have to go to the park along with the non-AP person using the ticket?  We have friends going in October and we can't go, but I was wondering if we could get them the AP discounted tickets to use.

Thanks!


----------



## DanniDeer

AllyElly said:


> I know you are able to use an AP to buy up to 6 discounted passes, does the pass holder have to go to the park along with the non-AP person using the ticket?  We have friends going in October and we can't go, but I was wondering if we could get them the AP discounted tickets to use.  Thanks!



Not in my experience! Before we had annual passes, my friend bought our Frequent Fear tickets with their discount, so as long as their names are on the tickets, I would think it shouldn't matter.


----------



## bsiev1977

I just booked three nights stay at Universal, with a ticket to HHN on September 25.  I also booked the RIP tour for that night.

My question is about the Unmasking the Horror tour.  I'm interested in doing it, I'm just hoping to get some opinions from anyone who has done it in the past.


----------



## wen8jr

Silly question from my son's girlfriend for upcoming trip - we know you can't dressed up for HHN but if someone in my party were to get their face painted earlier in the day at IOA, not a mask but something cute, will they have to take it off before entering HHN?


----------



## tricky1

I would not think so,as you can get your face painted at HHN also.


----------



## Marquibiri

bsiev1977 said:


> My question is about the Unmasking the Horror tour.  I'm interested in doing it, I'm just hoping to get some opinions from anyone who has done it in the past.



You cannot miss out on it...
I started adding the UTH Tour to my HHN trip in 2011. This year will be my fourth UTH Tour... It simply enriches you with sooooooo much information and detalis about the houses that you would most likely miss and not notice while going through the houses during the event, if you don't do the Tour.
In previous years there was only one tour (50+ dollars) and you would get a lights on tour of three of the houses. Starting last year (and will be the same this year), they added two tours (morning and afternoon). You can book either or both of them to see six houses.

I put up a few threads with the tour pictures in previous years..

Here's the HHN 21 one:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2806564

Here's the HHN 22 one:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3003206

and here's the HHN 23 one:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3190043

I hope these pics are persuading enough to convince you to add the Tour to your schedule  

Cheers! 

Marquibiri


----------



## DanniDeer

Marquibiri said:


> You cannot miss out on it... I started adding the UTH Tour to my HHN trip in 2011. This year will be my fourth UTH Tour... It simply enriches you with sooooooo much information and detalis about the houses that you would most likely miss and not notice while going through the houses during the event, if you don't do the Tour. In previous years there was only one tour (50+ dollars) and you would get a lights on tour of three of the houses. Starting last year (and will be the same this year), they added two tours (morning and afternoon). You can book either or both of them to see six houses.  I put up a few threads with the tour pictures in previous years.Cheers!  Marquibiri




Where is check-in for UTH? Was it an every night of the event kind of thing, like the RIP tours, or just select days?


----------



## Marquibiri

DanniDeer said:


> Where is check-in for UTH? Was it an every night of the event kind of thing, like the RIP tours, or just select days?



It's right by guest services (at the entrance of the park - to the right)

It was on during select days.... I'm upset that info isn't out yet... 

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## DanniDeer

Marquibiri said:


> It's right by guest services (at the entrance of the park - to the right)  It was on during select days.... I'm upset that info isn't out yet...  Cheers!  Marquibiri




Awesome, thank you!

And I know! I called last week and they told me to keep checking the website. I don't need to book right now, per say, but I reallyreallyreally need dates!!


----------



## macraven

_Unmasking the Horror tours are fantastic.
if you are completely and totally addicted to HHN like i am, those 2 tours will compliment your evenings there.

like Marco stated, it will reveal to you things that you won't be able to catch when you are doing the tours at night.

you will be allowed to take pictures inside the houses, you will great info from your tour guide in the hours you are with the TM.


over the past years, there is the morning tour (10:30) and the afternoon tour.
last year it bumped up to 10:30 from 11:00.

each tour will cover 3 houses.

the info on the tours are really late this year.
they have been listed in detail on the website early in the season.

just keep checking the site or come back and check here to find out when booking them will be open.

i'm sure one of us will post here when we find out so it will help others.

i did the first unmasking the horror house many years ago, it was the first year they started them.
only saw it advertised while i was in the parks and paid the $5 to go thru it.
i was hooked from the start._


----------



## macraven

DanniDeer said:


> Awesome, thank you!
> 
> And I know! I called last week and they told me to keep checking the website. I don't need to book right now, per say, but I reallyreallyreally need dates!!



_the daytime house tours will coincide with the HHN dates.
or it has in the past._


----------



## bsiev1977

Im just waiting for the daytime tour info.
I'm going to HHN on 9/25, and have booked the non-private RIP Tour for that night.


----------



## DanniDeer

macraven said:


> the daytime house tours will coincide with the HHN dates. or it has in the past.



That's what I was seeing for the past years' which I hope stays true to this year. 

I'm planning a huge surprise, and it stresses me out not having the day planned NOW. haha

Maybe they haven't released it yet because one of the houses is the one they've yet to announce? That's my only thought. Though I don't see why they couldn't release the dates...


----------



## Cais

They announced Halloween tonight and with that, the details for the Unmasking the Horror tour information has been released. Looks like most of the event nights. 

I'll be calling and booking tomorrow .

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## bsiev1977

Cais said:


> They announced Halloween tonight and with that, the details for the Unmasking the Horror tour information has been released. Looks like most of the event nights.
> 
> I'll be calling and booking tomorrow .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Awesome, I've been waiting on this.

I wonder if they'll know which houses will be shown for the morning and afternoon tours.


----------



## bsiev1977

Man.  As if I wasn't stoked enough about going to HHN, they add a Michael Myers haunted house to the lineup.  

That one has just beaten out the Walking Dead for the house I'm most looking forward to seeing.


----------



## macraven

bsiev1977 said:


> Awesome, I've been waiting on this.
> 
> I wonder if they'll know which houses will be shown for the morning and afternoon tours.



_you will get that info when you call to book.
i always book both tours for the same day.

which i will be doing tomorrow.

i'll post here when i find out which houses are in the two tours.
_


----------



## schumigirl

So happy Halloween house has finally been announced 

My all time favorite slasher movie


----------



## DanniDeer

Ugh yessss! Finally the unmasking dates so I can stop freaking out!

To anyone that's booked yet: are the two tours in one day still $100, and do they offer passholder discounts? 

I'm "eh" about Halloween. It's such a classic, but The Boogeyman could have been so cool! The urban legend house last year was one of my favorites.

Plus now I want to watch the movie, but it's not on our horror-a-thon until, well, Halloween.


----------



## bsiev1977

DanniDeer said:


> Ugh yessss! Finally the unmasking dates so I can stop freaking out!
> 
> To anyone that's booked yet: are the two tours in one day still $100, and do they offer passholder discounts?
> 
> I'm "eh" about Halloween. It's such a classic, but The Boogeyman could have been so cool! The urban legend house last year was one of my favorites.
> 
> Plus now I want to watch the movie, but it's not on our horror-a-thon until, well, Halloween.



If you book both tours on one day, they are priced special at $99.99 for both.

As of right now when I booked, they don't have the list of which houses are covered in each session.  The guy i dealt with on the phone said that info would be out later today.


----------



## Cais

bsiev1977 said:


> If you book both tours on one day, they are priced special at $99.99 for both.  As of right now when I booked, they don't have the list of which houses are covered in each session.  The guy i dealt with on the phone said that info would be out later today.


Came to post exactly that. 

I'm booked for October 16th. Was about a 10 minute wait to get through.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## bsiev1977

Cais said:


> Came to post exactly that.
> 
> I'm booked for October 16th. Was about a 10 minute wait to get through.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I'm booked for September 25.  

I got on the phone right at 9am, and my wait was about 10 minutes as well.

I imagine this is a very busy time of year for VIP Services.


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

I'm booked for September 20. 

I have the info about which mazes we'll be seeing. At the Morning Menace you will see Halloween, Dollhouse of the Damned & From Dusk Till Dawn. At Afternoon Abominations will be The Walking Dead: End of the Line, Alien VS. Predator & Roanoke: Cannibal Colony. That is what I was just told. Subject to change due to availability but that is our lineup. Surprised no Dracula Untold but i'm guessing that will be the sub if they can't go to one of the other mazes.


----------



## macraven

_booked both tours for oct 9th._


----------



## ande2428

Hello everybody!  Do any of you know what rides are included with the Express Pass outside of the Halloween mazes?  Thanks!


----------



## Marquibiri

macraven said:


> _booked both tours for oct 9th._





Just booked both tours for Oct. 4th!!


----------



## tsabs22

My wife and I are heading down to Orlando Oct 3rd through the 7th. We are attending Universal horror nights on Sunday Oct 5th, and the first night we arrive, we are heading down to Tampa for Howl o Scream at Busch Gardens. Wondering if any of you guys have made both trips and have any comparisons of the two. Do you think I will also need express passes for Howl o Scream? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Senator Tressel

All of the open rides are included, which are Rip Ride Rockit, Mummy, Simpsons, Men in Black, Transformers, and Despicable Me.


----------



## Marquibiri

tsabs22 said:


> My wife and I are heading down to Orlando Oct 3rd through the 7th. We are attending Universal horror nights on Sunday Oct 5th, and the first night we arrive, we are heading down to Tampa for Howl o Scream at Busch Gardens. Wondering if any of you guys have made both trips and have any comparisons of the two. Do you think I will also need express passes for Howl o Scream? Thanks in advance!



I've made both trips for the last couple of years.
If you purchase the Fright Feast deal for HoS, you could easily get everything done without the need of Express Pass.

I love both a lot, not sure which one more, but I go on Thursdays and I am able to see every house up to 4-6 times (something you can't do at HHN due to crowds). Don't get me wrong, HoS does get some crowds but never like HHN.

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## plutotek

Whilst I snoozed and lost on the EP for my date, I did pull the trigger on the afternoon UTH tour for the afternoon.  Can't wait!!!!


----------



## patrickpiteo

plutotek said:


> Whilst I snoozed and lost on the EP for my date, I did pull the trigger on the afternoon UTH tour for the afternoon.  Can't wait!!!!



Express pass was sold out for your date?


----------



## plutotek

patrickpiteo said:


> Express pass was sold out for your date?



The date didn't show up when I tried, but other dates were.

2 minutes later....

After you said something, I went and checked again, and now it's available.  May have to think about this now.


----------



## patrickpiteo

plutotek said:


> The date didn't show up when I tried, but other dates were.  2 minutes later....  After you said something, I went and checked again, and now it's available.  May have to think about this now.





May I ask..What day you going?


----------



## plutotek

patrickpiteo said:


> may i ask..what day you going?



9/25


----------



## patrickpiteo

plutotek said:


> 9/25



I was going to do 9/25 switched to 9/26 because of APH night..  I didn't get my tickets yet.


----------



## TaylorsDad

Things are looking good for a visit Oct 3,4, and 5th. We will be purchasing the Rush of Fear tickets most likely. Not sure how many of us will be going though. If we purchase the ROF for APH will we be able to get the discounted tickets for a couple of friends if they join us on the trip?


----------



## Metro West

TaylorsDad said:


> Things are looking good for a visit Oct 3,4, and 5th. We will be purchasing the Rush of Fear tickets most likely. Not sure how many of us will be going though. If we purchase the ROF for APH will we be able to get the discounted tickets for a couple of friends if they join us on the trip?


 Passholders can purchase up to six tickets for friends/family regardless of your HHN ticket. As long as you are a passholder or will have one present, you can purchase at the AP discount.


----------



## TaylorsDad

Metro West said:


> Passholders can purchase up to six tickets for friends/family regardless of your HHN ticket. As long as you are a passholder or will have one present, you can purchase at the AP discount.



Thanks Metro
I thought that was the case but wanted to make sure.


----------



## beaprn

MrMittman said:


> I know this is off topic . . .
> 
> Anyone ever been to HHN in Hollywood? I've been to Orlando 12 times, but can't make it this year due to my travel schedule.
> 
> I'll be in LA the weekend of October 10th and wanted to check out how the left coast does HHN, even though I know it'll be inferior.
> 
> Do they offer a Stay and Scream package? Do they do Express? Any tips or tricks on what order to progress through the park?



I was lucky enough to be in LA when they first started Halloween Horror Nights up again in Hollywood and the next year which improved even more. I have to say the theming at that time was heads above what Orlando was doing at the time. But I believe two of the 6? house were overseen by directors or someone connected with the movie it represented. As I recall, they had Mike Myers house, the backlot which totally blew me away and the beginning area of the park had effects that were like helicopters over head warning of an invasion of the undead (great sound and light effects). I cannot remember the other ones (it has been over ten years) but I have been keeping up with it and it appears it has really taken off. Do not take for granted that it will be inferior because this is on a real working studio and the theming and effects were awesome.  Knotts Scary Farm had a monopoly in the Halloween events area until Universal restarted, The Queen Mary was another great event. They do offer express and if it is an option go for it because it definitely takes the pressure off getting thru everything. Keep in mind that USH is more compact than USF so it can get crowded quickly. If time allows Knotts Scary Farm is another great option. I do not know if the Queen Mary is still operating a Halloween event, but it was great too because they utilized parts of the ship that tours do not go to and it is reputed to be heavily haunted. WOW I really got carried away, thanks for the memories. Happy Haunting time!

PS just checked and The Queen Mary does still have the event- check it out for something different from the theme park experience after USH of course!


----------



## KenDoll

Hey all!! 

Couple questions about HHN. I went one time while living in Orlando to this back in 2009. I have not been since ( I've moved back to nj since then) will be on vaca during opening night and my bf would absolutely love to do this. 

My problem is the price, after my Disney ap and his 7day hopper/water fun I am on the low end of having extra money left. So 97 per person is to far out of my limit. 

I have three friends that are still fl residents can they purchase tickets if we all go as a group at the discounted rate? Does anyone know any codes or discounts that would work? Even taking it down to 75 each person is more manageable for me. Thank you so much in advance. 

Sorry if this was already a topic!


----------



## macraven

KenDoll said:


> Hey all!!
> 
> Couple questions about HHN. I went one time while living in Orlando to this back in 2009. I have not been since ( I've moved back to nj since then) will be on vaca during opening night and my bf would absolutely love to do this.
> 
> My problem is the price, after my Disney ap and his 7day hopper/water fun I am on the low end of having extra money left. So 97 per person is to far out of my limit.
> 
> I have three friends that are still fl residents can they purchase tickets if we all go as a group at the discounted rate? Does anyone know any codes or discounts that would work? Even taking it down to 75 each person is more manageable for me. Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> Sorry if this was already a topic!



http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3208202

_you might get more help on the above thread.
it is all about HHN 2014.
fl residents can get discounts for the HHN park tickets.

you should go to www.halloweenhorrornights.com
for ticket price info.
it is all on the site._


----------



## KenDoll

macraven said:


> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3208202  you might get more help on the above thread. it is all about HHN 2014. fl residents can get discounts for the HHN park tickets.  you should go to www.halloweenhorrornights.com for ticket price info. it is all on the site.




Thank you!

What I don't understand is the difference between the regular ticket and the rush of fear ticket.. My understanding is rush of fear is multiple nights at 72.99 but yet a one night ticket is 92.99... What am I missing?


----------



## KenDoll

Hey everyone, sorry if this was already mentioned but there is soo many comments I figured I would just throw my questions out there!

Can a fl resident buy tickets for a non fl resident I no longer live in fl anymore but my family does?

If not I belong to plum benefits and it has some discounts. The only day I can take my DBF is 9/19 because we head home 9/20. That being said it has a discount for 90.00 per ticket but then it also has something called rush of fear pass for the same 9/19 date for 72.99 is that the same thing? Will that be okay for admission or is that an add on for the 90.00 admission.

I've only been one in 2009 and it really isn't my thing but my DBF this would be his highlight of the entire 8 day trip but I've spent so much on passes so far 1000 for both of us that I am trying to save anywhere I can. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## macraven

KenDoll said:


> Thank you!
> 
> What I don't understand is the difference between the regular ticket and the rush of fear ticket.. My understanding is rush of fear is multiple nights at 72.99 but yet a one night ticket is 92.99... What am I missing?



_UO is giving us a gift...........
buy either of the two multi-night passes and go as much as you wish.


ROF and the FF passes are great deals for those that want to go multiple nights.

i always buy the FF+ each year._


----------



## KenDoll

macraven said:


> UO is giving us a gift........... buy either of the two multi-night passes and go as much as you wish.  ROF and the FF passes are great deals for those that want to go multiple nights.  i always buy the FF+ each year.



We are only able to go the one night but ROF for 72.99 and better than the one night admission for 90 it seems I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing anything!


----------



## Jarmo

I've been warned by some local friends not to do it, but Saturday September 20th is the only time we'd be able to make it before moving over to WDW.

How big of a crowd should we anticipate?  Are the ride lines long, or is it mostly just the haunted houses?


----------



## housemouse

macraven said:


> _Unmasking the Horror tours are fantastic.
> if you are completely and totally addicted to HHN like i am, those 2 tours will compliment your evenings there.
> 
> like Marco stated, it will reveal to you things that you won't be able to catch when you are doing the tours at night.
> 
> you will be allowed to take pictures inside the houses, you will great info from your tour guide in the hours you are with the TM._



Will it "spoil" the houses if you do the tour before going through the actual houses at night? I'm contemplating adding these tours in this year but don't want to spoil the surprises either.


----------



## MOMandSONvacation

Do it...but only if you buy the express passes. I've attended one time around mid-October and the lines were quickly at 120 minutes. I purchased the express passes. By purchasing the express passes, we were able to visit every single HHH attraction within about 3 hours.


----------



## atricks

That's opening weekend, usually the lightest of the crowds (Still heavy, but much more manageable than the Saturdays in October), It's the only Saturday open to the "Frequent Fear" pass, and everything is still pretty fresh.  Should be pretty good.


----------



## macraven

housemouse said:


> Will it "spoil" the houses if you do the tour before going through the actual houses at night? I'm contemplating adding these tours in this year but don't want to spoil the surprises either.


_
i prefer doing the UTH day tours prior to the evening event.
you will see all the details inside the houses and received background info from your tour guide during the event.
in a way, you will be able to connect with certain objects in the houses later when you do the night HHN.

this year i will be doing the HHN first then the tours, then 3 more nights of HHN.


during the evening event, you go thru the houses congo style and the lighting will be dim.
what you want to see can go by in a flash and you miss it.

you will not be able to see the fine details put into the houses during the night.

*
i am completely and totally addicted to HHN* and i always do the day house tours.
when i go thru the houses in the evening, i have the knowledge of how the sequence of that house flows.

it's a personal choice if you want to do the UTH tours.
some don't want to pay the extra money for something they will go through in the evening.
then you have people that want to know everything about the houses even to the fine details that are in them.


the day tours are the only time you are allowed to take pictures inside the houses._


----------



## Senator Tressel

I don't think it will be overwhelmingly crowded. Do Stay & Scream to get a jump on crowds so you can repeat some favorites at the end of the night. Ride lines won't be bad at all.


----------



## pauladrn

DH and I will be at RPR 10/3-10/6, we've never done HHN.  Originally, we were going to do nonprivate RIP on 10/5, but then noticed we could get ROF with express and go the three nights instead, and not be tied to a tour.  I just wanted to clarify that express passes would be valid for all three nights, it sounds too good to be true.  Thanks!


----------



## patrickpiteo

So what's the big advantage of going to a passholders night?


----------



## housemouse

pauladrn said:


> DH and I will be at RPR 10/3-10/6, we've never done HHN.  Originally, we were going to do nonprivate RIP on 10/5, but then noticed we could get ROF with express and go the three nights instead, and not be tied to a tour.  I just wanted to clarify that express passes would be valid for all three nights, it sounds too good to be true.  Thanks!



It's true. I used ROF tickets with express for 2 nights last year and will use them for 4 nights this year. The express is good every night the ticket is still good.It's a one time express for each house and each open ride every night.


----------



## Bluer101

I bought our tickets finally.


----------



## dedex13

housemouse said:


> Will it "spoil" the houses if you do the tour before going through the actual houses at night? I'm contemplating adding these tours in this year but don't want to spoil the surprises either.



Last year we did the tour before the event and, for me, it did kind of "spoil" the house as far as anticipating where the scare actors would come at me.  Although, the worse fright of the night was at the beginning of one of the houses we had toured, so maybe that made me hyper-sensitive.  

This year we will do the tour on our final day.

Regardless of when you go, it was definitely worth it!


----------



## Cais

I have a good friend who does it every year and I was talking to her about the tour. I told her I wanted to do it early in the event but she suggested doing it a few weeks in - that way you know where you want to get pictures or a little more information about that area. Made sense to me that's we booked in October not September. I go frequent fear and went 11? Days last year, so I doubt any house will be ruined by it.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Chas9

I'm also thinking of doing the day tour as I can't go to the evening event as this is our first year with baby with us. Do you think it will be worth me doing this just to get a feel of the main event even though I can't attend that?
PS, I'd be leaving the baby with dad (he'll visit the main event without me this year).


----------



## Lizboo

I am so excited to be coming back...

I did something different because its a short trip

I got a day pass to IoA...how do I get to US for SnS??

Also, do you guys have recommendations for quick service restaurants at each park?

TIA


----------



## schumigirl

Hope there is a lot of Michael Myers merchandise this year..........I`ll buy whatever they sell


----------



## DanniDeer

Lizboo said:


> I am so excited to be coming back...  I did something different because its a short trip  I got a day pass to IoA...how do I get to US for SnS??  Also, do you guys have recommendations for quick service restaurants at each park?  TIA


  Isn't there an holding pen between the two parks? We always use the side entrance by Hard Rock when we go from IoA to US, but I don't know if that's where the Stay and Scream area would be 

And I'm not a big fan of quick service in the parks outside of the WWOHP areas... The burger place in universal is good, though  

Oh! And in Springfield! I forgot about that guy now!


----------



## patrickpiteo

Bluer101 said:


> I bought our tickets finally.



I see that you stay at Royal Pacific a lot. This month will be our first time there as we always stayed at PBR. I hear different things some love it some say its so so... Your thoughts since you have stayed at both?


----------



## schumigirl

Lizboo said:


> I am so excited to be coming back...
> 
> I did something different because its a short trip
> 
> I got a day pass to IoA...how do I get to US for SnS??
> 
> Also, do you guys have recommendations for quick service restaurants at each park?
> 
> TIA



Best counter service in the Studios is Louie's for pizza, only place we will eat counter service in that park apart from Simpsons area which is very nice. Boulangerie as you enter the park is good too.

In IOA Thunder Falls Terrace near Jurassic Park is above and beyond most other places.......Blondies is nice too for fresh sandwiches.

Consider Confisco Grille. Although a table service restaurant food is excellent and cheap too. Mythos is another to consider.


----------



## patrickpiteo

schumigirl said:


> Best counter service in the Studios is Louie's for pizza, only place we will eat counter service in that park apart from Simpsons area which is very nice. Boulangerie as you enter the park is good too.
> 
> In IOA Thunder Falls Terrace near Jurassic Park is above and beyond most other places.......Blondies is nice too for fresh sandwiches.
> 
> Consider Confisco Grille. Although a table service restaurant food is excellent and cheap too. Mythos is another to consider.



Here's a vote for the Simpsons area.. umm the big donut..


----------



## Lizboo

Thanks for the suggestions...I have been to Mythos and loved it in the past


----------



## glocon

Question about online purchase of FF+EP.  Online it says advance price is 194.99.  Would the price be different if purchased at the park?


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Best counter service in the Studios is Louie's for pizza, only place we will eat counter service in that park apart from Simpsons area which is very nice. Boulangerie as you enter the park is good too.
> 
> In IOA Thunder Falls Terrace near Jurassic Park is above and beyond most other places.......Blondies is nice too for fresh sandwiches.
> 
> Consider Confisco Grille. Although a table service restaurant food is excellent and cheap too. Mythos is another to consider.



_you must be eating at the same places i do.
my list is identical to yours._


----------



## DanniDeer

I think someone asked a similar question earlier in the thread, but how do wheelchairs work at HHN? Or the guest assistance pass?

We're taking my mom next month, and she can walk through the houses just fine, but has a bad knee, and can't really walk/stand on it all night. Is there essentially stroller parking where we can leave it while we're in line?


----------



## macraven

_you can use wheel chairs in the lines for the houses.
w/c can also be used in the houses.

i used one during HHN one year._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _you must be eating at the same places i do.
> my list is identical to yours._



We have good taste


----------



## TaylorsDad

How likely is it that the Rush of Fear with express  advance purchase will sell out.? We are wanting to purchase them but need to wait a bit more to make sure a couple in our party are going to be able to go.


----------



## dpuck1998

macraven said:


> _Unmasking the Horror tours are fantastic.
> if you are completely and totally addicted to HHN like i am, those 2 tours will compliment your evenings there.
> 
> like Marco stated, it will reveal to you things that you won't be able to catch when you are doing the tours at night.
> 
> you will be allowed to take pictures inside the houses, you will great info from your tour guide in the hours you are with the TM.
> 
> 
> over the past years, there is the morning tour (10:30) and the afternoon tour.
> last year it bumped up to 10:30 from 11:00.
> 
> each tour will cover 3 houses.
> 
> the info on the tours are really late this year.
> they have been listed in detail on the website early in the season.
> 
> just keep checking the site or come back and check here to find out when booking them will be open.
> 
> i'm sure one of us will post here when we find out so it will help others.
> 
> i did the first unmasking the horror house many years ago, it was the first year they started them.
> only saw it advertised while i was in the parks and paid the $5 to go thru it.
> i was hooked from the start._



Do you have to have park tickets for this tour?


----------



## macraven

dpuck1998 said:


> Do you have to have park tickets for this tour?



_the UTH tour is held at the studios 
correcting my previous comment to say, you can check in at the gate for the tour so no ticket required for the park.

the HHN houses are located there in the studios.
the special tour is going inside 3 of the houses in the daytime.


the UTH is a tour event that you sign up for and pay in advance.
tour groups are kept at 15.

there are 2 UTH tours.
one morning, the other afternoon.





_


----------



## dani77

macraven said:


> the UTH tour is held at the studios so you only need a one day park ticket. can't enter the park without a ticket.


   Nope, not quite right. Check-in for the Unmasking the Horror Tours is outside the gate. After the tour they will escort you out of the park. Admission is NOT needed for these 2 tours.


----------



## macraven

TaylorsDad said:


> How likely is it that the Rush of Fear with express  advance purchase will sell out.? We are wanting to purchase them but need to wait a bit more to make sure a couple in our party are going to be able to go.



_i just don't know.
i have bought ROF passes in the past when my dates were in that time frame.
when they changed opening week by moving it up to include 2 weekends of sept, ROF wasn't the pass for me anymore.
there was a time that the columbus day weekend was included in the ROF dates.


i have not had any friends or seen posts that the ROF sold out.
the ROF with Express, may have sold out a few times for specific dates.
saturdays are usually crowded.


i do not think HHN tickets are going to sell out since the event is held in the studios.

UO wants to get as many people inside the park so more money is spent.
beer, food, merch, special HHN merch, etc........

IOA has held the event very few years.
the one time the entire hhn event was held there, it did sell out on a saturday night that i was there.
they eventually reopened the ticket sales that night and over sold tickets.

there was a hugh crowd over 100 peeps waiting to buy tickets that date and refused to leave until higher ups decided to allow over the selling .

IOA just didn't have the room for large HHN crowds.
way too many peeps there that saturday to my liking.



i do know that express tickets can sell out for some dates of HHN._


----------



## dpuck1998

dani77 said:


> Nope, not quite right. Check-in for the Unmasking the Horror Tours is outside the gate. After the tour they will escort you out of the park. Admission is NOT needed for these 2 tours.



Awesome, I'll be calling to book if that is the case!  

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

dani77 said:


> Nope, not quite right. Check-in for the Unmasking the Horror Tours is outside the gate. After the tour they will escort you out of the park. Admission is NOT needed for these 2 tours.



_you're right, my error.
i just pulled up my reservation and see the change of set up.
last year, everyone in the 2 groups i was in, had ap's.
no mention of an escort out of the park.

i'll correct my error._


----------



## dpuck1998

Is it worth the 40 extra bucks to do both?  Or once you do one seeing the other 3 houses is a lot of the same?  We can go on our date for 59.99 or 99.99 for both tours.


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

If you have the money I say go on both. 3 different mazes each time. Halloween, Dollhouse & FDTD in the morning. AVP, Roanoke & TWD in the afternoon. You'll learn a lot, be able to take prime pictures inside each maze & you'll enjoy yourself more when you go through those mazes the next time during the event.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Does anyone want to go with me to Team Member preview on the 17th? I can bring one guest to the preview event. Your admission ticket is free, and you get discount on food and drink. You will also be the first to see and experience the event before it opens to general public. The catch is not all of the effects may work during the preview event since it is a dress rehearsal.


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> Does anyone want to go with me to Team Member preview on the 17th? I can bring one guest to the preview event. Your admission ticket is free, and you get discount on food and drink. You will also be the first to see and experience the event before it opens to general public. The catch is not all of the effects may work during the preview event since it is a dress rehearsal.



I've been trying to find a way into preview night for a while now, sounds like you're just the person i've been looking for. Feel free to PM me the details & Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

PDJPrinceCharming said:


> I've been trying to find a way into preview night for a while now, sounds like you're just the person i've been looking for. Feel free to PM me the details & Thank you so much in advance!



I sent you a reply PM


----------



## DanniDeer

Only 11 days until opening night! What are you guys doing to pass the time?

I'm supposed to be doing this thing called "work", but it's getting so difficult.

Anyone watching the From Dusk till Dawn series? It's on Netflix now! I would like to watch Halloween again, but it's already on our Horror-a-Thon list for next month.


----------



## TaylorsDad

DanniDeer said:


> Only 11 days until opening night! What are you guys doing to pass the time?
> 
> I'm supposed to be doing this thing called "work", but it's getting so difficult.
> 
> Anyone watching the From Dusk till Dawn series? It's on Netflix now! I would like to watch Halloween again, but it's already on our Horror-a-Thon list for next month.



Thanks for the update, I have been wanting to catch the series but could not find it anywhere. Since I do have Netflix perhaps I can catch up before my October trip


----------



## DanniDeer

TaylorsDad said:


> Thanks for the update, I have been wanting to catch the series but could not find it anywhere. Since I do have Netflix perhaps I can catch up before my October trip



I think it's only like 10 episodes! Happy watching!


----------



## DanniDeer

The costuming and make up for this year looks ridiculous!! I am so excited!

According to the map, it doesn't look like the scare zones go back too far, so I'm kind of worried. Hubby-to-be thinks they'll be more roam-y, but I don't know...

Hopefully TWD is just as good this year as it was for 23...it's kind of in a "cursed" spot for me; two of my least favorite houses [Silent Hill and Resident Evil] over the last few years have been in that spot.


----------



## buckeev

Well....it seems that we may have just enough "down time" to pull off a Halloween weekend trip to Orlando, and the older girls really want to try the HHN! Without a doubt, this is my weakest area of knowledge-(yes, I know some of y'all thought I knew everything about USO/IOA......)
Am I asking for trouble and disappointment if we only buy the "standard" HHN add-on ticket, without any Express option? I hate to spend a king's ransom on this trip when we have a big trip planned during the holidays...(you know, the holidays with candy canes, Christmas trees, hot stilt-walker Dudes-n-Dudettes....)
Input appreciated, criticizing accepted.


----------



## macraven

_which weekend are you planning on?

oct 3-4-5 will be lighter than columbus day weekend, which is the one that many homies will be there.

and you'll see me if you hit those weekends!
woo.....


take a look at the HHN date thread and see how many have signed up so far.

of course there are many homies that still will be at HHN during those dates but not everyone announces it to a board.


saturdays always has longer line waits and costs more.
sundays used to be a well kept secret but that stopped over 3 years back.
they close at 1:00 am which is a sign more peeps in the park.

thursdays are still decent for line crowd waits as more working peeps still have to work the next day.
that helps keep thursdays a bit lighter.
fridays have crowds but not as large as saturdays.

just check the ticket website on HHN to see the ticket/ep costs and the cheaper ones are a ploy to get more to attend those nights.

the last weekend of halloween is a hit or miss on attendance in the park.
i have never gone at the end of the season but have read when others have.
so no advice on that weekend.

there are many that do not buy the ep for HHN.
if you start early with S/S, you can get 3 houses in without long waits in the regular line.
then stay ahead of the crowds until it hits about 10 when you will start seeing line waits for the houses.

hope you find a time that you can come for a quick trip and enjoy HHN another year!_


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _which weekend are you planning on?
> 
> oct 3-4-5 will be lighter than columbus day weekend, which is the one that many homies will be there.
> 
> and you'll see me if you hit those weekends!
> woo.....
> 
> 
> take a look at the HHN date thread and see how many have signed up so far.
> 
> of course there are many homies that still will be at HHN during those dates but not everyone announces it to a board.
> 
> 
> saturdays always has longer line waits and costs more.
> sundays used to be a well kept secret but that stopped over 3 years back.
> they close at 1:00 am which is a sign more peeps in the park.
> 
> thursdays are still decent for line crowd waits as more working peeps still have to work the next day.
> that helps keep thursdays a bit lighter.
> fridays have crowds but not as large as saturdays.
> 
> just check the ticket website on HHN to see the ticket/ep costs and the cheaper ones are a ploy to get more to attend those nights.
> 
> the last weekend of halloween is a hit or miss on attendance in the park.
> i have never gone at the end of the season but have read when others have.
> so no advice on that weekend.
> 
> there are many that do not buy the ep for HHN.
> if you start early with S/S, you can get 3 houses in without long waits in the regular line.
> then stay ahead of the crowds until it hits about 10 when you will start seeing line waits for the houses.
> 
> hope you find a time that you can come for a quick trip and enjoy HHN another year!_



I knew I could count on redbird to edukate me!!!
At this point, we're locked in on Oct 30 and/or Oct 31 for the party nights.
I probably will hafta take the boy to the mouse party too-(and Hallween is sold out)-so that means HHN will be on the 31st...TRICK-or_TREAT!!!
The daughters-15 & 22-are RABID W-DEAD fans, so they'll zero in on that area for quite a while I'm sure. Gage will most likely be content dancing with the Minions for 3-7 hours, but that's how he rolls.


----------



## macraven

_since the final weekend closes at midnight, i tend to think that large crowds aren't in the picture.
many locals take their kids trick/treating on halloween so that might take away UO attendance.

i saw that mnsshp was sold out about 2 weeks ago.
now that place will really be packed!

maybe you could take Gage to the mini golf area and do both sides if he gets tired of the  HHN environment.

you should wait and not buy the ep unless the lines are hour waits on the night you all go to HHN.
i'm thinking the ep won't be necessary for the entire night.

start early like i posted before, stay ahead of the crowds and then check the line waits on the cell to see which place has shorter waits.

check out the show times for RHPS and Bill/Ted.
can't miss the shows, they are great fun!

one tip, if you are in line for a ride before closing, you are allowed to stay in that line for the house even if the park has closed.
a TM will close off the line at the appropiate time and not let anymore in for it.
those already there, can stay._


----------



## Tink1987

Hi all,

Does anyone know if I can cancel the HH night express pass for a refund or move it to another date?

Thanks


----------



## Metro West

Tink1987 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know if I can cancel the HH night express pass for a refund or move it to another date?
> 
> Thanks


 EPs are non-refundable/date specific and I don't know if you could switch to another night or not. You used to be able to move your tickets from one night to another like night (non-peak to non-peak) but I don't know if they do that any longer. You are probably out of luck with the EP though.


----------



## Metro West

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> Does anyone want to go with me to Team Member preview on the 17th? I can bring one guest to the preview event. Your admission ticket is free, and you get discount on food and drink. You will also be the first to see and experience the event before it opens to general public. The catch is not all of the effects may work during the preview event since it is a dress rehearsal.


 I've been to the TM preview twice and had a ball both times. The first time I went everyone got a free meal at Louie's but I don't think it was free the second time...I don't remember. I'm sure you'll have a great time.


----------



## patrickpiteo

Metro West said:


> EPs are non-refundable/date specific and I don't know if you could switch to another night or not. You used to be able to move your tickets from one night to another like night (non-peak to non-peak) but I don't know if they do that any longer. You are probably out of luck with the EP though.



Last year I switched my tickets and EP for another night.


----------



## Metro West

patrickpiteo said:


> Last year I switched my tickets and EP for another night.


 I hope they continue to do that but don't assume it will carry over from year to year.


----------



## agavegirl1

My Netflix queue is in progress.  I already own season 4 of Walking Dead, I have watched Alien vs Predator, I have Halloween queued up.  Dusk til Dawn comes next (yes 10 episodes).  

Now, here is the kicker, I do not like Horror as a genre except mildly as it relates to science fiction. Most of these are new to me.  I only started watching Walking Dead this spring (seasons 1-3) to catch up to my DBF who watches religiously.

So now you know that this HHN adventure is for his benefit and I will be hopefully "desensitized" enough to have a great time.  I'm sure it will be fun but I am willing to bet I will be screaming a lot.


----------



## nj2ftl

So wait, is the AP events where they allow you early to the houses the same as the benefit of buying a day pass and being able to stay in the park while it closes and the houses open up? Because the AP events are on certain days.. and I thought someone said that those with day passes to the park are automatically allowed to stay after closing to be allowed early entry into the houses for all nights, not just selected nights.


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _since the final weekend closes at midnight, i tend to think that large crowds aren't in the picture.
> many locals take their kids trick/treating on halloween so that might take away UO attendance.
> 
> i saw that mnsshp was sold out about 2 weeks ago.
> now that place will really be packed!
> 
> maybe you could take Gage to the mini golf area and do both sides if he gets tired of the  HHN environment.
> 
> you should wait and not buy the ep unless the lines are hour waits on the night you all go to HHN.
> i'm thinking the ep won't be necessary for the entire night.
> 
> start early like i posted before, stay ahead of the crowds and then check the line waits on the cell to see which place has shorter waits.
> 
> check out the show times for RHPS and Bill/Ted.
> can't miss the shows, they are great fun!
> 
> one tip, if you are in line for a ride before closing, you are allowed to stay in that line for the house even if the park has closed.
> a TM will close off the line at the appropiate time and not let anymore in for it.
> those already there, can stay._



Great tips! We are booking now!
WDW-POR & MNSSHP are "bought" and paid for!
Counting my aluminum cans now to pay for next segments!
(This trip was NOT budgeted for, so a bit of creative money management will be in order.)


----------



## macraven

nj2ftl said:


> So wait, is the AP events where they allow you early to the houses the same as the benefit of buying a day pass and being able to stay in the park while it closes and the houses open up? Because the AP events are on certain days.. and I thought someone said that those with day passes to the park are automatically allowed to stay after closing to be allowed early entry into the houses for all nights, not just selected nights.



_hhn is a hard ticket event.
you can buy this ticket online or at the parks in advance.

if you have a day ticket to the parks, the studios close at 5:00 
everyone leaves except the peeps that bought the hhn ticket.
could be the add an/stay n scream or full price HHN ticket.
they are all the same thing as tickets go.

those that are in the park with the SnS ticket go to a holding area when the park closes at 5:00 pm on HHN nights.

all stay there until security gives the all clear and the TM's release the peeps to start the houses early.
should be 3 houses that will open early.

in the past there have been AP events prior to the opening of the HHN event.
you would need to show your ap to get in and would also need to have a HHN ticket.
i have note read when they will have the passholders event for hhn yet for this year._


----------



## patrickpiteo

macraven said:


> hhn is a hard ticket event. you can buy this ticket online or at the parks in advance.  if you have a day ticket to the parks, the studios close at 5:00 everyone leaves except the peeps that bought the hhn ticket. could be the add an/stay n scream or full price HHN ticket. they are all the same thing as tickets go.  those that are in the park with the SnS ticket go to a holding area when the park closes at 5:00 pm on HHN nights.  all stay there until security gives the all clear and the TM's release the peeps to start the houses early. should be 3 houses that will open early.  in the past there have been AP events prior to the opening of the HHN event. you would need to show your ap to get in and would also need to have a HHN ticket. i have note read when they will have the passholders event for hhn yet for this year.



One APN is 9/26 that I'm going to, I believe they are the first two Fridays?


----------



## DanniDeer

AP nights are the first two Fridays and Saturdays.
It's different from Stay n Scream, that allows those with DayPasses and HHN tickets to remain in the park from 5-6.

On passholder preview nights, three houses are opened early [at 5] for passholders and one guest for an hour before the holding pens are released!

Don't forget that you need to RSVP for preview nights :]


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

I'm guessing it will be like last year, at 5:15 the AP Event starts on the first & second Friday & Saturday of the event. Roanoke & Dollhouse will open first then Halloween will open a little later. Which would make the Stay & Scream probably go into AVP & FDTD first with Dracula Untold opening a little later. Just a guess though.


----------



## Tink1987

Metro West said:


> EPs are non-refundable/date specific and I don't know if you could switch to another night or not. You used to be able to move your tickets from one night to another like night (non-peak to non-peak) but I don't know if they do that any longer. You are probably out of luck with the EP though.



Thanks - didn't think it would be possible. After posting I had the thought of actually checking the ticket PDF and it does say no refunds or date changes. As a PP said they could do it last year though I may call them just to double check and beg


----------



## DanniDeer

PDJPrinceCharming said:


> I'm guessing it will be like last year, at 5:15 the AP Event starts on the first & second Friday & Saturday of the event. Roanoke & Dollhouse will open first then Halloween will open a little later. Which would make the Stay & Scream probably go into AVP & FDTD first with Dracula Untold opening a little later. Just a guess though.



You're guesses are usually pretty spot on. But we had the same prediction, based on location of the houses this year, and which houses opened early in the past...

Any house you're particularly excited about? Or concerned that it could be mediocre?


----------



## plutotek

Is there a map showing where the various houses are going to be?


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

DanniDeer said:


> You're guesses are usually pretty spot on. But we had the same prediction, based on location of the houses this year, and which houses opened early in the past...
> 
> Any house you're particularly excited about? Or concerned that it could be mediocre?



I've talked about my anticipated/least anticipated mazes & zones on my YouTube Channel that you can find at www.youtube.com/sirowendisney under the Halloween Horror Nights Playlist.

My Most Anticipated to Least

1. Alien VS. Predator
2. Halloween
3. Giggles & Gore, Inc
4. The Walking Dead End of the Line
5. From Dusk Till Dawn
6. Dracula Untold Reign of Blood
7. Dollhouse of the Damned
8. Roanoke Cannibal Colony

1. The Purge Anarchy
2. Face Off In the Flesh
3. Bayou of Blood
4. MASKerade Unstitched


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

plutotek said:


> Is there a map showing where the various houses are going to be?


----------



## Marquibiri

Thanks for the map!  

A few more weeks, fellas!

Today I'm heading up to Orlando for an 8 day family trip to WDW and here I am thinking about HHN!!! 

Here's my list:
Most Anticipated to Least Anticipated House:

1. The Walking Dead End of Line
2. From Dusk Till Dawn
3. Dollhouse of the Damned
4. Dracula Untold Reign of Blood
5. Alien vs. Predator
6. Halloween
7. Roanoke Cannibal Colony
8. Giggles & Gore

Street Experience:

1. The Purge Anarchy
2. Bayou of Blood
3. Face Off In the Flesh
4. Maskerade Unstitched

Cheers! 

Marquibiri 
__________________


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

Marquibiri said:


> Thanks for the map!
> 
> You're welcome. Only 6 days until Employee Preview & 8 days until opening night. I can't wait!


----------



## DanniDeer

Only a week + a few hours until opening night!
It never feels real until the night is in the 10-Day forecast!

My lists, from most to least anticipated houses:

1- Walking Dead (1)
2- Roanoke (5)
3- Halloween (3)
4- AvP (8)
5- Dollhouse (2)
6- Dusk Till Dawn (4)
7- Dracula (7)
8- Giggles & Gore (6)

...and scare zones:

1- Face Off (4)
2- Bayou (2)
3- MASKerade (1)
4- Purge (3)

My fiance's order is in parenthesis after mine...pretty different, and for different reasons!


----------



## buzz2400

What time do you have to be in park so that you can stay for hhn.


----------



## KenDoll

I think it starts at 630pm


----------



## Metro West

buzz2400 said:


> What time do you have to be in park so that you can stay for hhn.


 You have to be in the park prior to close...which is 5pm. The event doesn't start until 6:30pm and you'd have to wait outside the main gates until they open to enter...if you can't be in the park prior to close. Which means...you must have a day ticket to stay.


----------



## buzz2400

Metro West said:


> You have to be in the park prior to close...which is 5pm. The event doesn't start until 6:30pm and you'd have to wait outside the main gates until they open to enter...if you can't be in the park prior to close. Which means...you must have a day ticket to stay.



thanks.


----------



## DanniDeer

I'll just leave this here....


http://hhncompound.com


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

DanniDeer said:


> I'll just leave this here....
> 
> 
> http://hhncompound.com



Already signed up & I can't wait to find out more info about it in the coming days.


----------



## Chuck n' Keith

DanniDeer said:


> I'll just leave this here....
> 
> 
> http://hhncompound.com




P.S. The code is: recon


----------



## DanniDeer

PDJPrinceCharming said:


> Already signed up & I can't wait to find out more info about it in the coming days.



Me, too. I'm excited to find out more about the thing on the 27th, too.

This is why I'm glad to have Frequent Fear. I can take time to do things like this, without feeling guilty about using  up maze time.


----------



## bas71873

We are thinking purchasing APs tickets for our trip in June 2015 to take advantage of hotel discounts and since DH is working a lot in FL these days.  

So to take advantage of our APs after that trip, I'm thinking we'll try to do a trip in October 2015 over Columbus Day weekend (I know, probably busier with school holidays, but it is what it is).  So I have some questions:

Halloween Horror Nights

1.  How scary is it just walking around?  DD isn't a scardy cat, but I'm still curious.

2.  Are express passes (with room key card since we'll stay on site), good for rides and haunted houses during special events?

3.  How much are HHN tickets if you are an AP holder and do you get to take advantage of the stay and scream holding area that I've read about (we would be buying the cheapest AP since we would never travel during those blacked out dates).


----------



## Metro West

1. Completely subjective...some people are really scared and others aren't. You'll have to find out yourself.

2. Onsite Express privileges do not carry over to HHN. But...HHN EPs will allow you once through the lines for all houses and open attractions during the event.

3. Passholder tickets vary based on the date. Here's the link: http://www.halloweenhorrornights.com/orlando/annual-pass-holder.html


----------



## bas71873

Metro West said:


> 1. Completely subjective...some people are really scared and others aren't. You'll have to find out yourself.
> 
> 2. Onsite Express privileges do not carry over to HHN. But...HHN EPs will allow you once through the lines for all houses and open attractions during the event.
> 
> 3. Passholder tickets vary based on the date. Here's the link: http://www.halloweenhorrornights.com/orlando/annual-pass-holder.html




Thanks for the info. I meant to post this as it's own thread.  Oops .

So I would have to purchase an HHN ticket and then and HHN EP if I so desired.  Just want to be sure I'm clear on that part.


----------



## Metro West

bas71873 said:


> Thanks for the info. I meant to post this as it's own thread.  Oops .
> 
> So I would have to purchase an HHN ticket and then and HHN EP if I so desired.  Just want to be sure I'm clear on that part.


 Yes...HHN is a hard ticket event so everyone must purchase a ticket and an EP if so desired. If you only have one night, I would suggest getting the EP but if you are going multiple nights, save your money. You will be able to do everything over several nights.

I merged this thread into the HHN thread to keep everything together. We don't need to have multiple threads when we have a sticky that is easy to find.


----------



## Bdunn

We have never been to Universal or HHN. We are arriving MCO and staying at the Hyatt on opening night of HHN, prior to leaving the next day on the Fantasy. 

I have tickets for admission to HHN that night as well as Express Passes, since we are only there that one night. 

We will be taking a taxi from the airport to Universal. Do we go to the main entrance?  Are there taxis standing by to take us back to MCO?

We're taking my parents, and it's the first time for them to do anything like this. They're big kids at heart, so it will be a blast just watching them. 

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

_yes, you go to the main entrance.


many taxis are available all evening.
go thru city walk to reach the taxi stand or go to the closest onsite hotel and have a taxi called for you._


----------



## Metro West

Bdunn said:


> We will be taking a taxi from the airport to Universal. Do we go to the main entrance?  Are there taxis standing by to take us back to MCO?


 Yes...go to the main gate at the Studios. You'll see the line of people waiting to get into the park. Taxis are in great supply when HHN ends...you won't have any trouble finding one.


----------



## Bdunn

Thank you both. Much appreciated.


----------



## kyzman

Does anyone know where the stay and scream holding area is going to be for the soundstages this year? I would assume that they'd be near Finnegan's, but that area has the Purge scars zone running down that block now.


----------



## macraven

kyzman said:


> Does anyone know where the stay and scream holding area is going to be for the soundstages this year? I would assume that they'd be near Finnegan's, but that area has the Purge scars zone running down that block now.



_the scare zones are not active until after the park opens at 6:30 pm.
it could be 6:30-6:45 when they, the SA are on set.



the holding areas can release the people anytime security gives the all clear.

that could be anytime between 5:30 to 6:00 etc.
you are released way before the park opens._


----------



## kyzman

Awesome! I forgot about the time difference for the scare zones and the release to the houses. I can't wait for Friday to get here!


----------



## macraven

_i'm anxious for the reviews that will come out before i get there in october.

hhn will start soon but seems like the days are dragging unti it gets here.


_


----------



## DanniDeer

Well, you guys, we're officially in the final stretch!

Can't wait to hear thoughts from the employee preview before attending opening night!

I don't know about anyone else, but these "Compound" transmissions are getting me pretty stoked.

I'm worried about the weather, and too excited to focus on anything at work, but I am so looking forward to Friday!


----------



## agavegirl1

Anxious to hear first hand reports.  It's tough for an obsessive planner such as myself to not know very much about an event such as this.  I do have Stay and Scream, Express Passes and a dinner ressie at Finnegans for 4:45 PM thanks to suggestions.


----------



## housemouse

I'm really excited to see the reviews and thoughts that come from this weekend. I'm leaving for Universal on Monday and will be at HHN all 4 nights next weekend. Have Finnegans reservations for the Thurs and Sun and am doing the AP event on Fri and Sat. I'm as prepared as I can be at this point and can't wait to get there!


----------



## schumigirl

Nice to see all the images up at the entrance........think we saw them Sunday.........including a huge Michael Myers face.........


----------



## spacy9

I have a ticketing question.  We purchased a package for Oct 14th - 19th at Portofino with 4 day park hoppers.  The package is paid in full.  We want to add the HHN tickets for the 17th but I can't see a way to add them online (wants us to purchase park tickets as well which we don't need).

If I call them up will they be able to add the HHN tickets to our package at the discounted price?


----------



## buckeev

agavegirl1 said:


> Anxious to hear first hand reports. * It's tough for an obsessive planner such as myself to not know very much about an event such as this.*  I do have Stay and Scream, Express Passes and a dinner ressie at Finnegans for 4:45 PM thanks to suggestions.


*
THIS!!!!!* 

We know the parks "like the back-of-our-hands" when it comes to Christmas...and a few other USO things...but this is SOOO outta my league!...IT'S SCARY!!! (no really...it IS scary!) 
We are super busy with print jobs right now, so I have very little time to do my due diligence, and with a very special needs 16 y/o in the fold, I try to cover as much as possible on "every aspect" of our trips.


----------



## DisneyLandMan

Ok, I have been to Universal quite a few times and have never had a FOTL pass and never really had any issues with super long lines other than the expected big rides.  I usually go during slow season and will do the same again this year so never really needed a FOTL pass.  My question is, will I need a FOTL pass for HHN?  We are going on a Sunday night in September (9/28 to be exact.)  It will just be myself and my girlfriend and we would like to see all of the attractions they have to offer or at least as much as possible.  I would just hate to spend another 100+ dollars on top of the park tix and HHN tix that w already purchased.

In short, do you think it would be possible for us to see all of the attractions without a FOTL pass?

Second question, we have a 4 day park hopper pass.....if we do NOT do a park during the day and attend HHN at night, will that count as one of our days in the parks?

And lastly (i think/hope....lol), is there any recommended guidelines to see as uch of the HHN attractions as efficiently as possible?  Like a touring plan kinda thing?

Thanx to any who respond and sorry for my repetitive questions.


----------



## macraven

DisneyLandMan said:


> Ok, I have been to Universal quite a few times and have never had a FOTL pass and never really had any issues with super long lines other than the expected big rides.  I usually go during slow season and will do the same again this year so never really needed a FOTL pass.  My question is, will I need a FOTL pass for HHN?  We are going on a Sunday night in September (9/28 to be exact.)  It will just be myself and my girlfriend and we would like to see all of the attractions they have to offer or at least as much as possible.  I would just hate to spend another 100+ dollars on top of the park tix and HHN tix that w already purchased.
> 
> In short, do you think it would be possible for us to see all of the attractions without a FOTL pass?
> 
> Second question, we have a 4 day park hopper pass.....if we do NOT do a park during the day and attend HHN at night, will that count as one of our days in the parks?
> 
> And lastly (i think/hope....lol), is there any recommended guidelines to see as uch of the HHN attractions as efficiently as possible?  Like a touring plan kinda thing?
> 
> Thanx to any who respond and sorry for my repetitive questions.



_i have been to HHN during opening weekend and other weekends that follow it.
never have been at the ending though of the event.

usually you won't need the ep for the first two weekends as the crowds are not bad.
saturdays are the only nights where i would expect crowds, not necessarily at the same level for sundays.

that third weekend (october) i think you would need the ep.
but you are going prior to that.


you could be okay winging it and not buy the ep for your date.
but, if this is the only night you are going and you want to hit every house, scare zone and both shows, you would need to stay in the park and go to the holding area.
when you do that, you will be able to do 3 houses before the park is officially open to everyone.


sunday, the hhn event ends at 1:00 am.
the next day is a work day.
if locals come that night, they might not stay the entire time due to working the next morning.

you would need to have a park ticket to be in the park prior to 5:00 and go to the holding area.
if you don't stay in the park that sunday, you would have to wait in line outside the entrance gate.
that line can start to build before 6:00 pm.
and you would have to go thru a metal detector which can take time if the person prior to you forgets about the car keys in the pocket....

if it would rain/pour that night you are going to hhn, you probably won't have a full park that night.
locals and those with the frequent hhn passes can use that pass for other nights.

you could chance it and if you start to see hour waits for a house, buy the ep at the park then.
they can sell out on some nights but i haven't seen/heard that happen in september.
if you are going to see how the crowds are first in the park that night, and encounter long house waits, get the ep before 9:00 pm.
you can only use it once per house, show, ride.

if you have a 4 day pass, use that to get in the park during the day sunday.
stay in the park as the TM's will direct you to a holding area when the park closes.
do the rides in the daytime and skip them during the hard ticket event.
get the hhn guide/park map and check the 2 show times and work around that time.

the hhn ticket is a separate ticket from the 4 day PtP passes you have.
the day park ticket won't cover hhn admittance.

i do the stay and scream holding section.
i hit the first 3 houses that are open early.
then i check the updates that are on the sites in the park for line waits.
i zig and i zag.

i do check the show times for bill and teds and rhps so i can catch them in the evening.
that is why i suggest to get the hhn map when you are in the holding area to check out.
sometimes a house will not open until 7 and it would indicate on that guide map.

we all have been newbies to HHN at least once in our lives.
i know i had questions when i started going to HHN years ago.
ask all the questions you need help with._


----------



## macraven

_op, read the threads here to see how the lines are after this weekend is over.
one of the threads that is a sticky would be a place to read.

others that have gone before the 28th, will mention line waits and the plan they used for the night to catch everything.

it can give you an idea of what to prepare for._


----------



## DisneyLandMan

Wow, thanks for all that info.  I definitely didn't know about the holding area and seeing the 3 houses early.  That could potentially knock a lot off of the bucket list pretty quickly.  From my understanding, the houses are the 2 shows are the big must see attractions.  The rest is all just walk through areas which we will have all night to get through.  

With that ll in mind now, we will probably enter the park around 2 or 3pm, then go to the holding area.  (The holding area has restaurants in range I assume?)  

Thanx again for the help.  I'm sure I will come up with even more questions within the next few days.


----------



## Metro West

DisneyLandMan said:


> With that ll in mind now, we will probably enter the park around 2 or 3pm, then go to the holding area.  (The holding area has restaurants in range I assume?)


 The two closest restaurants are Finnegan's (table service) and Louie's (counter service). Finnegan's will get really busy after 4:30pm with people coming to HHN and deciding to eat first. Louie's has great Italian food but will close at 4:30pm before reopening after HHN starts. I prefer Louie's since it's quick and I'm not dependent on the wait staff...I usually get the worst waiters on the planet. Both are very good though so you won't go wrong with either one.


----------



## Cais

Tonight's the night! I'll probably make a post when I get tonight with some initial impressions. I'll try to avoid any real spoilers 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## macraven

Cais said:


> Tonight's the night! I'll probably make a post when I get tonight with some initial impressions. I'll try to avoid any real spoilers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



_please.......put the spoilers in.
i love spoilers..

i noticed on behind the thrills site they didn't include spoilers when they reviewed the houses during the media event.

hope you have a great time tonight!!
_


----------



## Metro West

I have started a HHN reviews and trip reports thread that will unlock Friday morning.


----------



## pandorazboxx

We're trying to finalize our plans and I had a question or two. We are coming in next friday (26th) and flying out sunday night. We just went ahead and got the AP, since we plan on coming back next summer. I was going to go ahead and get the Rush of Fear pass for next weekend for HHN, but I noticed I get a discount with the AP. Unfortunately, I don't get the discount until after I activate my pass next friday. Can I wait until then to get the Rush of Fear passes? I'm only worried because they keep saying that they could sell out of Rush of Fear passes. Have they ever ran out of Rush of Fear passes? Should I just spend the extra $25 instead of trying to save it for the HHN booze fund? 

Also what do you guys think of the RIP tours? we were thinking of getting the RoF + EP, but the little tour thing sounds awesome, it's about the same price, and I'm ok with not doing EP both nights.


----------



## macraven

pandorazboxx said:


> We're trying to finalize our plans and I had a question or two. We are coming in next friday (26th) and flying out sunday night. We just went ahead and got the AP, since we plan on coming back next summer. I was going to go ahead and get the Rush of Fear pass for next weekend for HHN, but I noticed I get a discount with the AP. Unfortunately, I don't get the discount until after I activate my pass next friday. Can I wait until then to get the Rush of Fear passes? I'm only worried because they keep saying that they could sell out of Rush of Fear passes. Have they ever ran out of Rush of Fear passes? Should I just spend the extra $25 instead of trying to save it for the HHN booze fund?
> 
> Also what do you guys think of the RIP tours? we were thinking of getting the RoF + EP, but the little tour thing sounds awesome, it's about the same price, and I'm ok with not doing EP both nights.



_the ROF are valid for the first 3 weeks of HHN.
crowds are not as high in the first 2 weeks of the event (compared to the rest of the month) so i would think you would be okay to buy them when you get to the darkside.
buy them that day before the event begins once you activate your AP and can get the discount.
on the other hand, what is another $25 if you are going to worry about it.....bite the bullet and buy now if you are concerned crowds will buy them out in advance.
i'm no help........

i have done the public rip tours before but started in 2005 to book the private rip tours.  
i prefer having 7 to 2, entire evening for the tour more than the up to 4 hour tour.
both are fun to do.
on the tours, you are guaranteed to do all of the houses and bill and teds.
this works out well if you go on a weekend and the park has high attendance.

since you are doing both friday and saturday nights, do the tour on the saturday.  i find more crowds on saturdays than the other night of the event.
tour prices for the public tours are based on the night you book.

once you are on your own that night, you will know which houses you want to repeat after your tour ends._


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Review from TM Preview

Houses:
1. Halloween (don't miss this house)
Effects: plenty of great effects. Definitely love the facade effects at the front of the house.
Scare factors: tons of them. Michael Myers is everywhere.
Length and wait time: very decent. Decent length of the house for less than 40 minutes wait time

2. Dollhouse of the Damned
Effects: not many effects in this house.
Scare factors: a lot of them. One disturbing scene inside the house.
Length and wait time: very decent. Decent length of the house for less than 30 minutes wait time.

3. Giggles and Gore, Inc
Effects: plenty of great effects. Expect the unexpected.
Scare factors: great amount for a short house.
Length and wait time: decent. The house is pretty short but so is the wait time. They can probably add 1 or 2 more rooms.

4. Aliens vs Predators
Effects: great effects. Love space technologies.
Scare factors: not enough. I really hope the house gets better with time. I wish there are more scare actors inside. Kind of not a big fan of the ending.
Length and wait time: pretty decent. The length of the house is average. The wait time is less than 20 minutes.

5. The Walking Dead
Effects: decent. There are some good effects going on inside the house.
Scare factors: decent. For a long house, decent amount of scares. Ending is also not so great.
Length and wait time: it is the longest house in this year event. It also has the longest wait time (more than 40 minutes).

6. Dracula Untold
Effects: decent
Scare factors: not enough. There are some hit and miss scares inside the house.
Length and wait time: short house for a long wait time.

7. Roanoke Cannibal Colony
Effects: not enough. 
Scare factors: not enough. The house brings you back to the old days.
Length and wait time: decent

8. From Dusk till Dawn
Effects: not enough
Scare factors: not enough. The inside of the house is amazing, but scare factors are little.
Length and wait time: decent.

Scare zones:
1. The Purge Anarchy
Very chaotic and very cool

2. Bayou of Blood
Very great ambience

3. Face Off In the Flesh
Very photo op but not enough

4. Maskerade Unstitched
Amazing costumes

Shows:
Unfortunately, we don't have enough times to see any.


----------



## Cais

Final count: 7/8 houses no dollhouse. Both shows. Final verdict: damn this is gon be a good year. Favorite houses: avp, giggles and gore, walking dead. Roanoake was enjoyable. Dusk till dawn was short and sweet but it was fun. Cheech Marin. Dracula seemed short too but very gothic like. Halloween followed the movie. Mike Myers used well throughout. Need to watch that movie

This is the text wrap up I sent to my friend. I'll see if I can do a better write up when I'm not exhausted and passing out heh. Walking dead was filled with references to season 4 and the facade was the prison. Pretty great. Long house and so many scareactors it felt like they were constantly out to get you. Forest scene was great and really felt like a huge horde was out for blood. 

Avp gave us face huggers chest bursters xenomorphs and predators. First house I did. Crouching section this year. 

Giggles and gore is something really special. First house that got me. Lots of buttons that sy do not press. Didn't get to press them tonight. They held me so I had no one in front of me when I went through so every scareactor was ready for me. 

Dracula untold felt a lot like Gothic. Felt kind of short to me but it's an IP where the movie isn't out yet. Maybe seeing it will improve? Vampires everywhere. Check out the "Alexandria burning" smell imported from the mouse hah. 

I did Halloween but haven't seen the movie. Michael is literally everywhere. Really great job of theming a tent house - never really felt like one. 

Saw bill and ted. Agreed with friends it was one of the better ones in recent years. Ripping on magic bands, frozen, 22 jump street, avatar joke from last year reappears and still just as funny. Bill's mic died in the first minute so he grabbed a regular mic till he for off set - played it off pretty well. 

Roanoake lots of gorey effects. Second house that got me. Used a stilt walking scareactor which was awesome. 

Dusk till dawn. Felt shorter. Good intro - Cheech Marin type announcing just like the movie. Last scene is barroom shoot out. In between lots of temples and vampires. 

I caught rhps as well but that didn't change much. Still fun as always. We used some of the more vulgar callbacks and no one was asked to leave contrary to previous reports.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## pandorazboxx

Thanks macraven. I just went ahead and got a few of the last spots on next saturday night's non-private RIP tour. I'll probably end up just buying the RoF passes tonight anyways, just so I don't worry about it.


----------



## macraven

_might as well go with the rof as you will need hhn tickets for both nights.

hope you have a great time on your tour.



the houses, scare actors, etc during early employee night for hhn can be adjusted, changed or eliminate things when it all starts friday to the public.

the pictures i saw for last night looked like we are off to a good start for this season.

things can be tweaked along the way and changes can be made throughout the long event.

i am so looking forward to this year's HHN!_


----------



## ORMom2Four

We are new Florida residents and are going to buy our AP's and our HHN tickets tonight  

I am so sorry if this has already been answered. I've searched and did not find an answer on the boards or google.

Do we need to pay for parking for Horror Nights if we have a Preferred AP?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## macraven

ORMom2Four said:


> We are new Florida residents and are going to buy our AP's and our HHN tickets tonight
> 
> I am so sorry if this has already been answered. I've searched and did not find an answer on the boards or google.
> 
> Do we need to pay for parking for Horror Nights if we have a Preferred AP?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



_parking is free after your first visit.
if all you have is the ap voucher, it doesn't allow for free parking.
parking is free once you have the actual ap to show at the parking lot.


you could drop your spouse off at the park to buy the ap/hhn and activate the ap then.
pick person back up and then have the free parking for when you will be driving to the park.

_


----------



## ORMom2Four

macraven said:


> _parking is free after your first visit.
> if all you have is the ap voucher, it doesn't allow for free parking.
> parking is free once you have the actual ap to show at the parking lot.
> 
> 
> you could drop your spouse off at the park to buy the ap/hhn and activate the ap then.
> pick person back up and then have the free parking for when you will be driving to the park.
> 
> _



  Thanks!

Will the AP give us free parking for special events too? (like Horror Nights)


----------



## DanniDeer

ORMom2Four said:


> Thanks!  Will the AP give us free parking for special events too? (like Horror Nights)



It always works for us!


----------



## ORMom2Four

DanniDeer said:


> It always works for us!



  Thanks!!!


----------



## PolyGuy

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> Review from TM Preview
> 
> Houses:
> 1. Halloween (don't miss this house)
> Effects: plenty of great effects. Definitely love the facade effects at the front of the house.
> Scare factors: tons of them. Michael Myers is everywhere.
> Length and wait time: very decent. Decent length of the house for less than 40 minutes wait time
> 
> 2. Dollhouse of the Damned
> Effects: not many effects in this house.
> Scare factors: a lot of them. One disturbing scene inside the house.
> Length and wait time: very decent. Decent length of the house for less than 30 minutes wait time.
> 
> 3. Giggles and Gore, Inc
> Effects: plenty of great effects. Expect the unexpected.
> Scare factors: great amount for a short house.
> Length and wait time: decent. The house is pretty short but so is the wait time. They can probably add 1 or 2 more rooms.
> 
> 4. Aliens vs Predators
> Effects: great effects. Love space technologies.
> Scare factors: not enough. I really hope the house gets better with time. I wish there are more scare actors inside. Kind of not a big fan of the ending.
> Length and wait time: pretty decent. The length of the house is average. The wait time is less than 20 minutes.
> 
> 5. The Walking Dead
> Effects: decent. There are some good effects going on inside the house.
> Scare factors: decent. For a long house, decent amount of scares. Ending is also not so great.
> Length and wait time: it is the longest house in this year event. It also has the longest wait time (more than 40 minutes).
> 
> 6. Dracula Untold
> Effects: decent
> Scare factors: not enough. There are some hit and miss scares inside the house.
> Length and wait time: short house for a long wait time.
> 
> 7. Roanoke Cannibal Colony
> Effects: not enough.
> Scare factors: not enough. The house brings you back to the old days.
> Length and wait time: decent
> 
> 8. From Dusk till Dawn
> Effects: not enough
> Scare factors: not enough. The inside of the house is amazing, but scare factors are little.
> Length and wait time: decent.
> 
> Scare zones:
> 1. The Purge Anarchy
> Very chaotic and very cool
> 
> 2. Bayou of Blood
> Very great ambience
> 
> 3. Face Off In the Flesh
> Very photo op but not enough
> 
> 4. Maskerade Unstitched
> Amazing costumes
> 
> Shows:
> Unfortunately, we don't have enough times to see any.



Hey!

Can't thank you enough for getting me into Preview Night. It was fun to hang out with you and get thru (most) of the houses. Take care!


----------



## Metro West

The HHN reviews and trip reports thread is now open!


----------



## agavegirl1

metro west said:


> the hhn reviews and trip reports thread is now open!



yay!


----------



## DanniDeer

Is there a holding pen inside the park for passholder preview night? One that isn't Stay n Scream?

We're going to be in the parks before hand, I just was curious if we'd have to go out and come back in at 5.


----------



## Metro West

In case anyone is wondering about parking fees during HHN, they are as follows:

Regular cost ($17.00) until 8pm...reduced to $5.00 from 8-10pm and then free after 10pm.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

PolyGuy said:


> Hey!  Can't thank you enough for getting me into Preview Night. It was fun to hang out with you and get thru (most) of the houses. Take care!



It was my pleasure. Keep in touch for next year preview event.


----------



## DisneyLandMan

Metro West said:


> In case anyone is wondering about parking fees during HHN, they are as follows:
> 
> Regular cost ($17.00) until 8pm...reduced to $5.00 from 8-10pm and then free after 10pm.



Damn, they are up to 17 bucks already?  Wasn't it 15 last year?  Lol.


----------



## Metro West

DisneyLandMan said:


> Damn, they are up to 17 bucks already?  Wasn't it 15 last year?  Lol.


 It's been steadily increasing every year it seems like.


----------



## Marquibiri

I drink heavily so I always leave the car at the resort (if I rent one).. 



Cheers! 

Marquibiri


----------



## DisneyLandMan

Marquibiri said:


> I drink heavily so I always leave the car at the resort (if I rent one)..
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri



We were thinking about getting a little tuned up before we head in.  Could make things more interesting.  haha.


----------



## marsha123

What would be the best price for two day both park passes and one nite of horror nites? We haven't been in years to horror nites in years and the tickets sure have gotten spendy! Thanks


----------



## ande2428

I would suggest seeing if your job offers discounted tickets. I was able to buy a HHN ticket while upgrading to express pass for cheaper than universal was charging for just the HHN pass.


----------



## marsha123

Thanks but no work discounts we have aaa and was wondering  what the annual pass would do?  It will be 4 of us going what kind of discount could I get if I bought 1 annual pass?


----------



## soulreaver75

We have tickets for hhn on the 31st of October does anyone know what the crowds are like on this date.ive read some reports sayin crowds low as most have been by then or are doin other halloween stuff.


----------



## Metro West

marsha123 said:


> Thanks but no work discounts we have aaa and was wondering  what the annual pass would do?  It will be 4 of us going what kind of discount could I get if I bought 1 annual pass?


 You can purchase up to six additional HHN tickets at the passholder discount with an AP. You can save 15% on additional multi-day park tickets with your AP.


----------



## Metro West

soulreaver75 said:


> We have tickets for hhn on the 31st of October does anyone know what the crowds are like on this date.ive read some reports sayin crowds low as most have been by then or are doin other halloween stuff.


 That's pretty much true but since Halloween is on Friday night this year, I would expect slightly larger crowds than if it was on a weeknight. It will still be busy though...but not overly so.


----------



## marsha123

How much are the hhn tickets with the annual pass for either oct 11 or 12


----------



## flfun

When are the hell week dates this year?  Thanks!


----------



## DisneyLandMan

I'm sure this is a repetitive question, but I will be there this coming Sunday night (9/28).  Is it possible to see all 8 houses and the scare zones in one night without an express pass?


----------



## macraven

DisneyLandMan said:


> I'm sure this is a repetitive question, but I will be there this coming Sunday night (9/28).  Is it possible to see all 8 houses and the scare zones in one night without an express pass?



_stay in the park and wait out in the stay and scream holding area.
you will be able to get 2 houses done with little wait.

check the boards in the park for wait times for the houses.
zig and zag to stay ahead of long line waits.


don't do the rides, just the houses, shows and scare zones.


if you are in a line prior to closing, you will be allowed to stay in that line and do the house.
park would be closed by the time you are out of the house and you would have to exit the park then.


be sure to pick up the HHN guide map and check the times of the two shows.

the park map for where the houses are located are on line in the HHN website.

study it and know in advance the house locations and the way you should go if you end up zig zagging thru the park.


if you are hungry that night, find a counter service that does not have long lines.
check the menus out before you go to the park so you can see what options you will have in advance.


if you find out that you are going to run out of time to do all the houses and zones, you can decide to buy the EP while in the park that night.

i hope you have a fantastic time and can cover the entire park._


----------



## babesboo99

We bought FF passes with express I know we can use them for the houses can we use them for the rides that are opened during this time not sure what we can use them for. We will be there in 3 weeks


----------



## macraven

_the eps are valid for a one time use at the houses and rides.

in the past, the ep only allowed for the first showing of bill and teds show.
assume it is that way again._


----------



## babesboo99

Thank you. We are going 2 nights so both nights I will be able to use the express pass . Feel a little better now.. Also where can I find a map I can print out I would like to look it over and decide maybe what to hit first?


----------



## DisneyLandMan

macraven said:


> _stay in the park and wait out in the stay and scream holding area.
> you will be able to get 2 houses done with little wait.
> 
> check the boards in the park for wait times for the houses.
> zig and zag to stay ahead of long line waits.
> 
> 
> don't do the rides, just the houses, shows and scare zones.
> 
> 
> if you are in a line prior to closing, you will be allowed to stay in that line and do the house.
> park would be closed by the time you are out of the house and you would have to exit the park then.
> 
> 
> be sure to pick up the HHN guide map and check the times of the two shows.
> 
> the park map for where the houses are located are on line in the HHN website.
> 
> study it and know in advance the house locations and the way you should go if you end up zig zagging thru the park.
> 
> 
> if you are hungry that night, find a counter service that does not have long lines.
> check the menus out before you go to the park so you can see what options you will have in advance.
> 
> 
> if you find out that you are going to run out of time to do all the houses and zones, you can decide to buy the EP while in the park that night.
> 
> i hope you have a fantastic time and can cover the entire park._



Thanks for the info   We are not doing any rides as we have 3 other days in the parks for that.  But getting 2 houses done quickly will be an awesome start.  That leaves only 6 houses for the rest of the night.  From what I have been told, the crowds on Sundays are typically low and hopefully even lower being that it is still September.  Well, wish me luck at least!


----------



## macraven

babesboo99 said:


> Thank you. We are going 2 nights so both nights I will be able to use the express pass . Feel a little better now.. Also where can I find a map I can print out I would like to look it over and decide maybe what to hit first?



www.halloweenhorrornights.com


----------



## heidijanesmith

Bill and Teds 2014 show video. Does any body have a link to the new 2014 Bill and Ted's show? I can't find one on you tube or on a google search.

We loved Bill and Teds last year's show and I hear this one is even better.


----------



## patrickpiteo

heidijanesmith said:


> Bill and Teds 2014 show video. Does any body have a link to the new 2014 Bill and Ted's show? I can't find one on you tube or on a google search.  We loved Bill and Teds last year's show and I hear this one is even better.



You can't video tape or take any pictures at B&T..


----------



## heidijanesmith

patrickpiteo said:


> You can't video tape or take any pictures at B&T..



That's too bad, there are video's on youtube from last year and quite a few years past.


----------



## Marquibiri

heidijanesmith said:


> That's too bad, there are video's on youtube from last year and quite a few years past.



Yeah, it's forbidden... 

Wish I could take pics, love 'em!

Cheers! 

Marquibiri


----------



## glocon

Can anyone who's been there tell us if the "Halloween" house is based on the original movie or the more current one?  

Wanna watch the right one.... but maybe both....


----------



## patrickpiteo

glocon said:


> Can anyone who's been there tell us if the "Halloween" house is based on the original movie or the more current one?  Wanna watch the right one.... but maybe both....



Thought I read both the first and second film..


----------



## schumigirl

glocon said:


> Can anyone who's been there tell us if the "Halloween" house is based on the original movie or the more current one?
> 
> Wanna watch the right one.... but maybe both....



House is based Just on the first original 1978 film...........I'm so glad it is based on the original........


----------



## glocon

Thanks schumigirl- That's the one I just got from the library.  Gonna watch it this weekend.  I think maybe AvP too.


----------



## PammyK

macraven said:


> _stay in the park and wait out in the stay and scream holding area.
> you will be able to get 2 houses done with little wait.
> 
> check the boards in the park for wait times for the houses.
> zig and zag to stay ahead of long line waits.
> 
> 
> _



If it helps, on Saturday the houses available for the Stay & Scream holding area at Finnegan's were AVP and Dracula.  I suspect the holding area by Lucy went into From Dusk 'til Dawn.  TWD did not open until 6:30, already had a long queue by then and it never seemed to get shorter as the night wore on so I suggest saving it for your last house of the night.   

They were using the holding area by Animal Actors for the Passholder event last weekend, but when those are over, they may use that location as a Stay & Scream holding area as well and send you to Roanoke and Dollhouse.


----------



## dedex13

Can anyone suggest the best order to do the houses in to minimize the amount of walking involved?


----------



## DanniDeer

dedex13 said:


> Can anyone suggest the best order to do the houses in to minimize the amount of walking involved?



I guess technically it would be From Dusk till Dawn, Walking Dead, AvP, Dracula, Giggles and Gore, Halloween, Dollhouse, Roanoke


----------



## DanniDeer

Does anyone know what's going to replace the Bayou of Blood sacrifice show?

I'm annoyed that they had to take it out, and that people are complaining about the intensity/goriness of HHN in general. Like it hasn't been marketed as a premier halloween even for over two decades.


----------



## glocon

What?  Where did you hear that?  I really wanted to see that!

So gruesome and so HHN!


----------



## DanniDeer

Does anyone know what's going to replace the Bayou of Blood sacrifice show?

I'm annoyed that they had to take it out, and that people are complaining about the intensity/goriness of HHN in general. Like it hasn't been marketed as a premier halloween even for over two decades.


----------



## Marquibiri

DanniDeer said:


> Does anyone know what's going to replace the Bayou of Blood sacrifice show?
> 
> I'm annoyed that they had to take it out, and that people are complaining about the intensity/goriness of HHN in general. Like it hasn't been marketed as a premier halloween even for over two decades.



Can you elaborate on this?
People are complaining about it? That's ridiculous, send them off to MNSSHP.. 

Why is the show being replaced?

Cheers! 

Marquibiri


----------



## DanniDeer

Marquibiri said:


> Can you elaborate on this? People are complaining about it? That's ridiculous, send them off to MNSSHP..   Why is the show being replaced?  Cheers!   Marquibiri



My fiancé read me some quotes from people that were complaining that it was "insensitive" and "unnecessary". I'll have to ask him the website when he gets home from work...


----------



## wilkeliza

Marquibiri said:


> Can you elaborate on this? People are complaining about it? That's ridiculous, send them off to MNSSHP..   Why is the show being replaced?  Cheers!   Marquibiri



People thought it was insensitive with what is going on with Isis and the guy in Oklahoma.


----------



## BrytEydBelle

wilkeliza said:


> People thought it was insensitive with what is going on with Isis and the guy in Oklahoma.



That is so ridiculous. Whiners should not go to horror nights. If you can't separate fantasy from reality (and are over the age of ten) you probably shouldn't be attending a horror movie, let alone one of the (if not the) top halloween event always noted as not for children.


----------



## wilkeliza

BrytEydBelle said:


> That is so ridiculous. Whiners should not go to horror nights. If you can't separate fantasy from reality (and are over the age of ten) you probably shouldn't be attending a horror movie, let alone one of the (if not the) top halloween event always noted as not for children.



I agree. HHN is not for the faint of heart. I've been twice and the first year I was fine and even last year I was ok but they don't hold back and I don't think they should.

I believe if we alter the way we live life and make everything PC then the real bad guys win. Seriously it wasn't like they were wearing orange and had a guy in all black cutting their heads off.

Busch Gardens also had to get rid of all the severed heads in their Halloween party.


----------



## candy1

Hi my DS has been wanting to do a HHN for years but we've never got round to it, this year we are really considering it but have heard it's so so busy already. We are normally in Florida in September so know it's not as busy then but we won't be there this time until the week starting on 27th Oct , the dates we are looking to go is We'd 29th or Thurs 30th Oct as it's slightly cheaper on those days. What I want to know is will it be just to hectic to enjoy?                        Also we are thinking of doing the ticket add on to our normal park admission which is $41.99 it says on the website to add fast track for $59.99, is that on top of the $41.99?
Thanks


----------



## glocon

Yes- the express pass is addition to the ticket. So with the ticket and express pass it would be about $102 and it is soooo worth it!

We have only done HHN once- 2 years ago- and plan to go for the second time this year.  After what I saw our first time, we wouldn't do it any other way than with the ep.


----------



## xStitch

candy1 Just so you know, the 59.99 for express is only on the 29th, if you go on the 30th it'd be 89.99 for the pass. Quite the difference so if you're still gonna go, it'd be a lot cheaper to go on the 29th. 

Question about the express pass, I just bought them for Halloween night as it's the only night we can go, now do I need to exchange the pass they emailed me for anything in the park or do I just use that little bit of paper as the pass for the whole night? Also do they ever ask for ID? It says to be prepared to show ID on the paper.


----------



## patrickpiteo

xStitch said:


> candy1 Just so you know, the 59.99 for express is only on the 29th, if you go on the 30th it'd be 89.99 for the pass. Quite the difference so if you're still gonna go, it'd be a lot cheaper to go on the 29th.  Question about the express pass, I just bought them for Halloween night as it's the only night we can go, now do I need to exchange the pass they emailed me for anything in the park or do I just use that little bit of paper as the pass for the whole night? Also do they ever ask for ID? It says to be prepared to show ID on the paper.



You use the paper with the bar code you printed out.


----------



## agavegirl1

xStitch said:


> candy1 Just so you know, the 59.99 for express is only on the 29th, if you go on the 30th it'd be 89.99 for the pass. Quite the difference so if you're still gonna go, it'd be a lot cheaper to go on the 29th.
> 
> Question about the express pass, I just bought them for Halloween night as it's the only night we can go, now do I need to exchange the pass they emailed me for anything in the park or do I just use that little bit of paper as the pass for the whole night? Also do they ever ask for ID? It says to be prepared to show ID on the paper.



YUP.  It was a shock when I looked at the price but I bought Express anyway.  It's worth it to me since I will only be going one night.


----------



## xStitch

It is horribly expensive for one night but last year we went on a Thursday and only saw the two shows and two of the houses as the wait times were insane. Given how this year we're going on Halloween, I figured if we didn't get the passes it'd be a waste of money as we wouldn't be seeing anything. 

Also, do the express passes work for the shows? I heard some say it works for the first showing of Bill and Ted but I can't find this information anywhere else.


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> It was my pleasure. Keep in touch for next year preview event.



I completely agree, I cannot thank you enough for letting us come with you to Preview Night. I also had a great time hanging out with you & i'll definitely keep in touch. Hope things are well & maybe i'll see you in December when I come back down.

Thank you again for everything & hopefully we can do it again next year.

Owen


----------



## agavegirl1

I saw Dracula Untold today at my local theater.  There were ten people in attendance (small town, huge theater, matinee).  Anyway.  It was a decent movie with a somewhat unique take on the Dracula legend.  I thought it was visually exciting though somewhat  slow on the uptake.  The ending was very confusing to me.  

However, now the leaked scenes from the house make a lot more sense.  I'm glad my HHN reservation falls after the movie.  It will make it more enjoyable.


----------

